# Is anyone else feeling it?



## Ninae

The past few months so many have been talking about the rising energies and great consciousness-shifts, etc. And not just the normal ones, there are now so many. I usually don't sense too much of this kind of thing, but this year has been different and I've had so many "higher perception" type experiences, so maybe the more insensitive are becoming more sensitive now.

I don't know what everyone else are experiencing but I'm starting to wonder what is really going on. There's just too much to point out. Or the high point for me was probably when I experienced full God-consciousness in a sober state, not really something that's possible to describe, but at the same time strangely familiar. Other than that, I feel compelled to pray a lot and seem to get responses to it most of the time. And to "bless" people and things as well. I also get sudden inner visuals a lot of the time. It's never really been like this before. 

I know for many all this will be normal and how it's been their whole life but there are many of us it's new for. I'm just wondering how far it's going to go. Do you now think there's anything to this "going from the 3rd to 5th dimension" stuff? I used to tend not to believe in it, as it wasn't real for me, but now I'm not so sure. It's not really something to argue about, either, I think it's something you either feel or you don't.


----------



## DimeBagJohnny

I'm mainly responding because you say you have been blessing people. I was wondering if you you can send some blessings my way. I've been feeling very scared and sad lately. Please send some love.


----------



## Ninae

Yes, I did what I do. That is, send some kind of healing energy through my hands and pray for a blessing. I can feel it work, or tugging on my hands, but have no idea where it goes and actually does. I just feel compelled to and it satisfies me for some reason. 

That is also part of what I mean, I'm so sensitive to energies and can feel what used to be beneath consciousness-level, although it would have been there all the time. 

But there is still a lot of purging going on to make room for the higher vibrations. So if you feel so bad you think you're going to die it might be a sort of purgatory that will come to an end. Just try to calm the negative energies in you down and don't "listen to your demons" as it goes.


----------



## swilow

DimeBagJohnny said:


> I'm mainly responding because you say you have been blessing people. I was wondering if you you can send some blessings my way. I've been feeling very scared and sad lately. Please send some love.



I have a bit to spare if you need 

I duuno, I've been finding recent times to be really trying TBH. Some weird inner turmoil, manifesting as poor decisions and nervous energy. I feel like doing something different to shake off the old so to speak... I don't know what. I'm trying to get in touch with my ancient neolithic stone age human. Mainly through playing music, drumming mainly. Great way to meditate. 

Enough rambling.


----------



## Ninae

Last year and the beginning of this for me was incredibly trying and almost drove me crazy. But since about March it's calmed down and I've been getting a lot of support in many ways. Just random things, like getting a lot back on my tax return, but it helps.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Absolutely Ninae! These are gonna be interesting times. I've been waiting for this. There is good reason to be a tad bit nervous if you think about it too much but no room for fear. I'm rather excited. I'm also kind of sensitive to the suffering some will experience as their illusions are removed. The structures that be are so ossified, so invested in their own self-interest and helpless to embrace changing paradigms that it's gonna be an interesting show if this is indeed what is occurring. Or it could be more gentle, we'll see. I hope it is more gentle actually cause we need a lot of heart to get through this and I was always more of the intellectual type until I got a taste of what the right-brain is capable of and how adding that spark of heart to the mix makes it all worth while. I'm exercising that  muscle every day. Hope you don't mind if I join in DimeBagJohnny. Don't forget your creator is with you at every moment and listens. Learn to open a dialog and make it a part of your life. The creator is the source of answers to all prayers.


----------



## Ninae

Yes, one thing I find now is that "prayer" in the traditional sense seems meaningless. I just talk to "God" all the time when I feel like it and experience it as a form of energy-exchange. I realise it's always been like that underneath, I just haven't held high enough consciousness to sense it as something real. 

I guess the only difference between those who can and those who can't is just different levels of sensitivity. But it's kind of funny when you see it that way, as it seems so easy, and it's not really until you get to that point.


----------



## pr0m1sedland.

Hell yeah man! 
Its getting real now.
more alien-like energy and consciousness.
im feeling it.


----------



## Ninae

To me it feels like there's a blanket of new energy and I can't get in touch with the old energy as much as I used to. Negative energies are a lot harder to energise so it's easier to get some peace of mind.

I wonder if there's anything to this first wave of ascencion that's said to occur at the end of this month? It says there will be 3 waves and the ones who are ready will go now. It's explained as not leaving 3d behind but getting access to 4d/5d at the same time (I guess like with the help of certain chemicals).

But you would have to be prepared for unity-consciousness to some degree.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'm feeling something and it ain't good.


----------



## alasdairm

Ninae said:


> I guess the only difference between those who can and those who can't is just different levels of sensitivity.


that's just one of many possible conclusions.

you could, equally, conclude that those who can are deluded and those who can't are not.

i'm not saying that is the case here, i am saying it's one possibility.

alasdair


----------



## Ninae

Those who live will see.


----------



## alasdairm

or not 

alasdair


----------



## Ninae

"We are the seed of the new breed, we will succeed, our time has come"


So the first big wave of Ascencion is said to come up in 3 days from now (for real). 

Or between the 23rd - 28th there is set to be a great influx of higher-consciousness energy which will awaken some of us, or those who are ready. And there will be more waves coming for those who don't catch the first train or didn't prepare themselves enough. 

So it will be interesting to see what happens and what people can pick up on in terms of consciousness shifts, etc. I've been going through many of these things since spring now, which many has to have, so I'm excited to see where this will lead for me and how it will affect the world.


.....Good luck everyone


----------



## sigmond

Are you a Lightworker Ninae?


----------



## swilow

Im ready!


----------



## SKL

OP, I know, or suspect, hat you do not want to hear this, but what you are describing is very much congruent to clinical presetatnions of bipolar(II) or bipolar(I) hpypomanic to manic states, and these can while present be very elatring and interesting, but rather invariably lead you a very dark place. I would be extremely careful when following ideas that you get out of this state, the grandiosity, the feeling of connections to all things, the ideas of reference, the grandiosity, and then they flipside of grandiosity, which is paranoia ("I'm so great, that _they_ are out to get me.") This is extremely dangerous stuff, and I would in the strongest possible terms encourage you to seek professional (i.e. psychopharmacological) treatment. By no means, barring any overtly dangerous behaviour towards yourself or others, is anyone looking to lock you in a psychiatric ward. Those beds are in frighteningly short supply, i.e. why you see so many clearly crazy people wandering the streets. You had ought to seek out a psychiatrist about whom you can describe your symptoms and experience and who will understand them and provide appropriate interventions. This may not be the first doctor, you see, you may well have to shop around, it's still a competitive market, yeah? As far as I understand the form rules, I am not supposed to offer a professional opinion, but yeah, a mood stabilizer and maybe an anxiolytic, and, in a more extreme case, a modern atypical (Abilify, Rexultu) seems indicated.

The state of mind in which you are now may present as pleasurable and about enlightenment and connection with the universe, this is utter bullshit. I often have spoken methaphorically of the "salience receptor" in the brain, which has something to do mostly with serotonin but isn't exactly quantified, but has to do with, this experience I am having, it is like no other, it is transcendent to our day-today reality, I can imagine nothing in the world that compares ... this is incredibly dangerous. There is a fine line between a far out psychedelic experience and psychosis. It is harder to cross than the anti-drug brigade would have you believe but much closer than the druggies would try to convince you. Most of the people I know who've gotten deep into this corner of drug culture, mixed together with New Age theology, are absolute fucking lunatics who you would do well to avoid.

So yeah, please, take a step back, or two, and think to yourself, what would seem rational to an ordinary person? Forget an pretension that you are superior to the ordinary person, this is a manifestation of the very natural and pharmacoligically based mental state in which you have put yourself by the use of chemicals. Try to conceive things from your baseline. Is what i'm thinking, saying, doing in line with consensus reality or is it nuts? Most of the New Age stuff when coupled with drugs and the banal, sophomoric philosophy that tends to follow them, are of the latter category. But believe me, I've been there. I've done my share of drugs, more than my share. And it is all bullshit. It's nothing more than a bunch of hippies getting stoned. Bits and pieces of it is therapeutic, yeah, but only in the right context. All those feelings of immanent transcendance and connection with the world and all it's inhabitants, that's an intrinsic pharmacological effect of the substances in question just as much as painkilling is an effect of aspirin. Don't take it too serious. Therein lies the path of delusion.


----------



## swilow

^As much as I trust your comments and understand that they come from a good and informed place, I really don't think there is enough information here to make a diagnosis. I would suggest that you read through some of Ninae's posts ( if you've the patience which I suspect not), and you'll see this is relatively typical. I hate to speak for others, but I don't think Ninae takes psychedelics. This is (maybe) all natural.  

I have a slight issue with people calling less conventional ways of thinking as aberrant, or pathological. Its hugely presumptive to read a few posts and make an assessment, and you are not alone in doing that. I've done it, and I've had it done to me. It shits me if someone says my less-then-conventional idea is the product of drugs or mental illness. It totally nullifies what value might be in my comments, which is why some people make such remarks. Suffice to say, I care not if someone devalues my comments; I don't want to do that to others. I know you didn't intend that, but suggestion of mental illness based on a post on an internet forum marginalises what could be a valid interpretation of the universe. I don't think it is, but it takes all kinds. Of course, a harm reduction forum would be remiss in not raising these topics and it shows that we care, but it could also represent something else.

I don't agree with the conclusion that Ninae draws from her experiences. I worry that she is getting tricked by less the scrupulous characters and I've said this, and its been relatively well refuted by her, or dismissed which is her right. Each to their own. 

But-

Ninae- _are_ you well? I feel I need to ask now. 

ps. I don't buy the idea's of ascension and cosmic shifts upcoming, but I have heard this from other people too. I'm not sure what they mean. I don't think anything will happen. But it would be great if it did; I need a change


----------



## Ninae

Don't worry, I'm pretty much as sane as I can be. It's not like I'm the only one who has spoken up about it. And it's not like a subtle thing any more, it's getting very noticeable now. 

I'm not so sure about all this "the mothership is rising" and "Christ is returning" kind of thing, I think some go over the top, but I can definitely feel a change and the energies have been feeling somehow different for months now. Basically the vibrations are rising, along with consciousness.

Everyone has their own interpretations, but I quite like the simple messages from Mike Quinsey, who has been writing about this for 10 years now. I didn't use to relate so much to this kind of thing but now it's just different and it's not so much a question on my mind any more.

http://www.treeofthegoldenlight.com...ed messages/September2015/salusa_09-11-15.htm


By the way, I'm not so easy to "take for a ride" as you might think, or I won't accept anything that is not consistent with what I already know and the teachers I most respect. But now it's starting to become so obvious you can't really miss it if you have any sensitivity. Of course this world works as a big distraction for most.

But what seems like it will happen now is there will be 3 waves of upliftment. The first is coming now and those who are open and prepared might have a possibility to ascend. While some might not be ready and still have a process of purification and transformation to go through, but might experience some kind of uplifting experience that will give them inspiration or encouragement. So try to pay attention. It's a good time to meditate.


----------



## SKL

OK, now I'm intrigued. A few basic questions, if you'll indulge me, and I hope I don't offend. I'm not your shrink and I have no capacity or real interest in performing a clinical interview over bluelight, but this has piqued my curiosity. Have you ever been depressed? How old are you? Do you, in fact, take psychedelics, as swilow speculating? Other drugs? If not, what brings you to bluelight? Are you involved in an organized or semi-organized new religious movement (to use the academic term?) Don't answer all of these to me if they're not my business, and they in fact are not my business. They are just things to consider in the _self_-assessment I'm trying to encourage. If your beliefs are part of a genuinely held and consistent cultural or religious belief, it is, absent other symptoms and _eo ipso_, according to the DSM, not a delusion in the pathological sense. Which isn't to say a lot of frankly mentally ill and especially bipolar people are attracted to these sorts of organizations, so too Landmark Forums, and so on. Even absent frank pathology cults/NRMs are of interest to psychiatry/psychology for other reasons like group dynamics and influence, _folie à deux_, etc. Were you raised to believe in this sort of thing? Where does the highly specific "3 waves of upliftment" and other prophetic talk come from? Sounds alot like 2012, 1843, or 1914 -- even if nobody is setting dates-- or the singularity loons, inter alia.

I admit that I came off  as too clinical above, which is probably a product of spending well in excess of 40 hours a week with the seriously mentally ill, far more than I do with family or friends, yeah, I imagine this skews my perspective quite a bit when I hear certain things, these experiences s expansive sense of things flowing through you is a very classic symptom of the onset of certain states. So I'll stop it with the clinical stuff but I beg you, if you are (a) late teens to early 20s, (b) taking a lot of drugs, and, in combination with (a) and/or (b), if (c) if these ideas are totally new to you, *BE EXTREMELY CAREFUL*.

And no, I'm not feeling it. If anything I'm feeling the opposite. A dearth of spirituality in the modern world, a degeneration of our values and human connectedness, and the world being headed to a bad place.

I used to believe in a lot of the New Age stuff for a brief interval when I was taking a lot of psychedelics but before I really understood what they were, so I can kind of relate, and yes, in some of those instances, I was clinically manic, for which I now take medication which is very helpful. So not all of what I said is meant in as coming from a professional but also from someone who has been through some of these experiences and found them dangerous. 

Interestingly enough this particular set of effect of psychedelics, i.e. the messianic and apocalyptic mania, didn't wear off when I started the Lamictal, but it wore of when I was smack-ass-in-the-middle of a high dose LSD experience and basically said to myself, "oh this all can't just be a bunch of hippies being stoned, can it? can it? oh yeah, it is. oh well." Emotionally this was not much of a loss to me which suggests the idea had been kicking around in my mind for some time unexpressed.  I would still get manic on occasion overindulging in drugs, but it was more like "I can do anything, and this woman I just met is the love of my life, I just made $_x_ on commodities, I'll flip it into $10,000,000, I'm the fucking man ..." This stopped with quitting psychedelics, empathogens, and amphetamines, and going on a few different meds, but I did wind up an alcoholic and a (now former) heroin addict and some of this was to cope with the aftereffects of overindulgence in trippy and speedy drugs.

But before that, one ironic thing that really helped with the "hippies getting stoned" realization was expanding my palate, and trying different drugs (this, in the most emphatic sense possible, I do not recommend to anyone) with different neurotransmitter affinities and proportions, and learning more about neuropharmacology both in professional and personal studies, and realizing that drugs aren't magic. Aspirin cures headaches, LSD provides mystical experiences, this is a clear pharmacological effect and nothing more. 

If you don't take drugs you can ignore the above I guess but I thought it was at least vaguely apropos and wanted to share.


----------



## Ninae

That medication is keeping you down in consciousness. What is perceived as "manic" is simply elevated levels of joy and consciousness which becomes troublesome or hard to contain in this world and I don't think you should let yourself be medicated for it. 

But don't tell me you're taking Lamictal? Come on, it just makes you braindead and is a form of chemical lobotomy. They practically force-fed it to me when I was in benzo-rehab, but that is only to their advantage, or keeps their patients calm, and not to your advantage (unless you're insane or seriously ill). 

I can believe you lost touch with the spiritual life after that. And, no, I'm not taking psychedelics or part of any organised group. I prefer doing mystical work on my own.


----------



## Ninae

But, yes, it does seem to be a big deal and there's message after message coming in from everywhere now.

Usually I don't pay so much attention to this kind of thing, as I haven't been able to perceive directly and just had to take someone's word for it, but now it's mostly the changes inside myself that makes me take notice. Anyway, I liked this:

*"Some ETs and Ascended Masters are taking advantage of your "spiritual amnesia" and are not telling you the Truth regarding your spiritual powers. You are an INFINITE BEING OF LIGHT and do not need to be "saved". Your are so Powerful and Spiritually Strong that the only thing that can stop you from ascending is yourself." *

Also, this book is very informative, written in anticipation for 2012.

http://www.thenewearth.org/


----------



## nuttynutskin

> The important supportive role of our extraterrestrial "Space Brothers" invisibly surrounding us with their great Fleet of Motherships and of their smaller Scout Craft/Flying Saucers is thoroughly explained, along with recent "Updates" on the coming Earth Changes given by the Galactic Federation and other Higher Spiritual sources.



Sounds akin to Scientology imo...



SKL said:


> And no, I'm not feeling it. If anything I'm feeling the opposite. A dearth of spirituality in the modern world, a degeneration of our values and human connectedness, and the world being headed to a bad place.



This, unfortunately.


----------



## Mysterie

inner world gets projected outward


----------



## SKL

wtf?????? said:
			
		

> The important supportive role of our extraterrestrial "Space Brothers" invisibly surrounding us with their great Fleet of Motherships and of their smaller Scout Craft/Flying Saucers is thoroughly explained, along with recent "Updates" on the coming Earth Changes given by the Galactic Federation and other Higher Spiritual source.



Sorry but whoever is selling this bill of goods is a clinical case themselves or looking to take financial advantage of other ones (or at least the extraordinarily naive ...To pull some examples, Hubbard was a bit of both. Leary was squarely in the first category. Alex Gray in the second. And I could go on with the examples.



			
				other New Age stuff said:
			
		

> "Some ETs and Ascended Masters are taking advantage of your "spiritual amnesia" and are not telling you the Truth regarding your spiritual powers. You are an INFINITE BEING OF LIGHT and do not need to be "saved". Your are so Powerful and Spiritually Strong that the only thing that can stop you from ascending is yourself."



This is dangerous stuff, Scientology type dangerous.

I'm not going to refute any New Age stuff point by point because I don't think it's a very worthwhile exercise. The whole frame of mind is completely alien to me and most of it is _prima facie_ nonsense. But if meditative practice helps, that's OK I guess, although there are dangers ... but inviting in other spiritual entities, that is a very dangerous practice and can land people in very dangerous circumstances.



			
				Ninae said:
			
		

> That medication is keeping you down in consciousness. What is perceived as "manic" is simply elevated levels of joy and consciousness which becomes troublesome or hard to contain in this world and I don't think you should let yourself be medicated for it.


This is antipsychiatry nonsense and it actively ruins people's lives. Stop it. There is a critique to be made of psychiatry but claiming that psychopathological states are good things and, by implication or directly, encouraging people to stop seeking and accepting treatment , is dangerous and wrong. This stuff literally kills and causes people to return to states of extreme suffering.

The manic states that correlate with your spiritual ideas may to you sound like they are not pathological, but they certainly were for me, at one point I was very close to being frankly psychotic, I believed I was an avatar of some kind. I was out of my fucking mind and scared the hell out of my friends and in retrospect myself. But setting aside the spiritual for a moment, in my latter example of my manic thinking that lacked the spiritual overtones, can you honestly say there was anything healthy there? I did all sorts of nonsense that could've landed me dead, in jail, or in the hospital. Yes, drugs, guns, large sums of money, gambling, women, all sorts of other nonsense. In b4 some says sounds like fun. It wasn't.  Bad, bad, bad scenes.


> But don't tell me you're taking Lamictal? Come on, it just makes you braindead and is a form of chemical lobotomy. They practically force-fed it to me when I was in benzo-rehab, but that is only to their advantage, or keeps their patients calm, and not to your advantage (unless you're insane or seriously ill).


Off meds, I would consider myself seriously ill.

I'm taking Lamictal and a few other things (if you're curious, Klonipin, Wellbutrin, Viibryd.) They help. Without them I was approaching suicidality and could not get out of bed without panic attacks (or hard liquor) and in attempt to cope I was slowly drinking myself to death. So, the alternative. The pills. I feel some mild cognitive side effects. They're worth it. Everything is a trade off. But "down in my consciousness?" What does that even mean? I think being horribly depressed and anxious all the time is pretty _down in consciousness_. And "chemical lobotomy," the cliché description of Thorazine, is an extreme exaggeration with regards to Lamictal. And also, I didn't "let anyone put me on it," I sought psychiatric help and actually I am on the specific medications I chose to be on in collaboration with my private psychiatrist.

And not only do I take meds, but for a living I'm on the other side of that equation. Like the old Hair Club for Men commercial ... _I'm also a client_. Now as far as coercion goes, I've never been a psychiatric inpatient and I know from direct observation that it is a miserable thing to be, but at times it is the only alternative. Sometimes also the only approach in dealing with the seriously and dangerously mentally ill (and this is my client pool) is a coercive one. I see violence and coercion every day at work, but you know what? These people or at least a substantial portion of them wind up getting better, at least for a time. It is my calling and among the most gratifying experiences in my life. As for antipsychiatry I've read me Szasz, Laing, and all the rest, and there is a valid epistemological critique of psychiatry's foundations, but at the end of the day, we (biomedical/biopsychosocial model) are really the only ones getting any substantive results in healing these people, who suffer terribly. 


> I can believe you lost touch with the spiritual life after that. And, no, I'm not taking psychedelics or part of any organised group. I prefer doing mystical work on my own.


Actually, no, I'm Catholic. I just gave up the drug/New Age stuff.


----------



## -=SS=-

I would echo the sentiments of SKL's posts so far. 



SKL said:


> And no, I'm not feeling it. If anything I'm feeling the opposite. A dearth of spirituality in the modern world, a degeneration of our values and human connectedness, and the world being headed to a bad place.



This. There's only one thing that I can see that is rising in our modern world, and that is self-absorption. I will say that I do believe it is possible for people to intuitively pick up 'disturbances in the force' as it were, but I don't believe there are many (if any) out there who can interpret that data properly. That is, I think we have a faculty or connection to some hidden data streams, and some people do _feel_ it.. but processing it accurately through the mind is a different story. Like light shining through a filter the data takes on connotations and impressions of the mind of that individual, becoming distorted. I do think some drugs give people glimpses of this data.. and perhaps we're not actually meant to see it at all, that it is not our place as humans too.

All the ascension stuff, 2012, the feeling that we are somehow special.. it all just smacks of human self-absorption and always seems to inherently positive. Maybe the truth is not positive. Maybe humans are more akin to cattle being farmed and we just don't realize it. Who knows. 

Alex Gray was mentioned and I think that's a great example to highlight.. once he painted that Obama image he lost absolutely all credibility now and forever. All the mind expanding drugs he's taken and he placed faith in Obama to be a world leader? I shat myself with laughter when I first saw/read about his painting. A slightly more intellectual mind, Terence McKenna, went on about 2012 a lot and his time wave theory. It just goes to show that being intellectually smart, or having taken mind expanding substances, doesn't actually amount to shit.. they are still just people and the truth is no one has a fucking clue what is really going on with the world or reality.

I don't think we are going anywhere, dimension wise. It's a quaint idea, I would love for something kool to happen.. I placed hope in 2012 myself.. because without something things really look utterly hopeless for our world. A more 'rational hope' is placing faith in technology, such as nuclear fusion, AI, nano-tech and other goodies such as extending life even further.. but ultimately even that is just the same as the 2012 stuff. The problem we really have is _us_. People have always struggled with mortality and facing the prospect that actually they don't matter, death is assured, and nature was just using you as a tool to further its own biological agenda for planet Earth. Even with even greater technology we're still fucked. All it will do is further accelerate the moral deficit we have.


----------



## Ninae

I don't mean I wanted there to be something like that. I just started to notice it despite of myself. Too many things to mention, but things like connecting with God or your higher self seems a lot easier these days. Could be just a part of my personal path, but I have a feeling it's not.

But I don't care about all the crazy details, like coming space ships, etc. Those are just distractions that put people off. It's the quality of energy/consciousness that is changing.


----------



## Storms

I would have to agree with you, since the start of the summer I've been having a lot of strange experiences and changes in consciousness that occur often.   I started seriously doing yoga and meditating because of this.  It feels like something big is about to happen.  But like an earlier poster said this could all just be a reflection of how I've been feeling internally


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## SKL

We're getting off topic, but with your critique of modernity and apocalyptic/messianic thinking I can only totally agree.  

Obiter:



-=SS=- said:


> Alex Gray was mentioned and I think that's a great example to highlight.. once he painted that Obama image he lost absolutely all credibility now and forever. All the mind expanding drugs he's taken and he placed faith in Obama to be a world leader? I shat myself with laughter when I first saw/read about his painting. A slightly more intellectual mind, Terence McKenna, went on about 2012 a lot and his time wave theory. It just goes to show that being intellectually smart, or having taken mind expanding substances, doesn't actually amount to shit.. they are still just people and the truth is no one has a fucking clue what is really going on with the world or reality.



Absolutely. This idea that drugtaking is an enlightening virtue. Now, Gray's Hofmann-molecule image is iconic but everything else is pretty much uninteresting. The Obama painting was terrible artistically and politically. Around the same the "Deadheads for Obama" was utterly disgusting, too, Jerry would be rolling in his grave.

At least these were amusing:






Apparently they were pipes. Which is some sort of potent metaphor for the imprint and the regime itself isn't it?


----------



## Ninae

http://lightworkers.org/channeling/216739/gaias-mass-ascension-occurred-today


----------



## sigmond

I am glad everything went well!


----------



## Ninae

It's just like the 2012 predictions now. But it's just the beginning of it. I don't really have any doubt any more. So I guess we will see how it folds out, how exciting, etc.


"The reason people have been disappointed so many times is because they have erroneously expected for these shifts of energy, vibration, and consciousness to instantly manifest in the physical plane. 

People look at outer-world appearances and because they do not see any immediate changes, they feel that the events did not actually happen and that the information was just another “New Age hoax.” The reality is that the vast majority of events that have taken place over the past several decades not only happened, but according to the Company of Heaven, they succeed in accelerating Humanity’s and Mother Earth’s Ascension process beyond the greatest expectations of Heaven.

So that we will not miss this amazing opportunity by letting our distorted perceptions fool us again, the Beings of Light in the Realms of Illumined Truth want to reiterate how we will experience the colossal shift of energy, vibration, and consciousness we will receive through the upcoming Equinox, Full Moon Lunar Eclipse, and influx of Gamma Rays from Wave X. They want us to remember that first and foremost, we are multidimensional Beings functioning in various dimensions simultaneously. The physical plane of Earth which we believe is so real is actually the least real of all of the dimensions we abide in and it is the very last dimension to reflect the changes we are cocreating with our Father-Mother God in the Realms of Cause.

The reason we do not experience these monumental events instantaneously in the physical plane is because they are first created in the Realms of Cause where everything begins. Then, they are magnetized into the World of Effects, which is the physical plane, through the thoughts, words, feelings, beliefs, and actions of the Sons and Daughters of God abiding in the physical plane. The important thing to realize is that once something has been God Victoriously accomplished in the Realms of Cause NOTHING can prevent it from eventually manifesting in the World of Effects. 

The only variable is how long that process will take which is strictly up to you and me and the rest of Awakening Humanity, and how effectively we empower those patterns of perfection with our creative faculties of thought and feeling and our gift of free will."

http://lightworkers.org/channeling/216749/what-expect-equinox-eclipse-and-wave-x


I like this "Plane of Cause" idea. It's the sort of thing Omraam Mikhael Aivanhov talked about, and he was a true initiate - "The real magician works on the causal plane", etc. 

It's a bit complicated, but seems I can now tune into some of it. The plane of causes or the underlying energies of this world. It's interesting, but hard to talk about. 

Anyway, this will be a personal thing for everyone, and like I said is not really something to argue about.


----------



## sigmond

There might be something to this changing dream thing..

Last night I dreamed I was in this peculiar old house when all of a sudden 15 identical looking humans appeared. I thought they were all Chinese but after giving it some thought perhaps they were not Chinese, or even humans. For reasons still unknown, they set up very large pots filled with water and proceeded to cook poached eggs.

Later on I was hanging out with Pras, or it might have been Wyclef, from The Fugees. I was explaining to him the reason why he would not have been successful without Lauryn Hill. I think this upset him a little, although he seemed to have a sense of humor about it. 

If this doesn't sound strange enough already the next thing that happens is Lauryn Hill appears. I believe I tried to compliment her and she just ignored me which is not surprising considering what I have read about her.

That is about it except for some other minor details. I actually awakened with the song 'After The Gold Rush' by Neil Young playing in my head. You might consider that ironic if you're familiar with the lyrics.


----------



## Ninae

I've had some special dreams too, but I forget so soon.

But the two nights ago someone wanted me to give up my sexual energy and I was like "No, I'm keeping my celibacy". I have a lot of kundalini built up for months now, so I'm quite powerful. I've also been reading some of the Yogi ideas about it and it's quite interesting.

(I realise this won't be popular on such a male forum, but never mind)


----------



## sigmond

Yes, I like most people forget the majority of my dreams within a few minutes if not seconds. If I have some odd or unique dream I try to repeat it to myself as soon as I get up, writing it down is of course the more reliable option.


----------



## Ninae

Go out in the sun. Do some sun-gazing. It's a great time for it now the sun is weaker and the energies are so strong it makes you feel really lit up.


----------



## -=SS=-

Ninae said:


> But the two nights ago someone wanted me to give up my sexual energy and I was like "No, I'm keeping my celibacy". I have a lot of kundalini built up for months now, so I'm quite powerful. I've also been reading some of the Yogi ideas about it and it's quite interesting.
> 
> (I realise this won't be popular on such a male forum, but never mind)



I'm male and I've been celibate for 4 months now. I'm interested in hearing anything concerning celibacy and energy.


----------



## psychedelicsoul

Is here a specific discipline of meditation you follow?


----------



## Ninae

-=SS=- said:


> I'm male and I've been celibate for 4 months now. I'm interested in hearing anything concerning celibacy and energy.




An example of the kind of thing they write. Also interesting are the comments from martial arts practitioners.
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Celibacy-Abstinence-3564/


Aivanhov also wrote some in the same vein about it.
http://selfdefinition.org/celibacy/quotes/omraam-aivanhov-sexual-force-or-the-winged-dragon.htm


_"Sexual energy is like petrol: if you are ignorant and use it carelessly you will burn yourself. Your very quintessence will be destroyed by this all-consuming force. But Initiates, who know how to handle it, use it to move freely about the universe. This is the true meaning of the winged dragon."_


----------



## Foreigner

Ninae said:


> The past few months so many have been talking about the rising energies and great consciousness-shifts, etc. And not just the normal ones, there are now so many. I usually don't sense too much of this kind of thing, but this year has been different and I've had so many "higher perception" type experiences, so maybe the more insensitive are becoming more sensitive now.
> 
> I don't know what everyone else are experiencing but I'm starting to wonder what is really going on. There's just too much to point out. Or the high point for me was probably when I experienced full God-consciousness in a sober state, not really something that's possible to describe, but at the same time strangely familiar. Other than that, I feel compelled to pray a lot and seem to get responses to it most of the time. And to "bless" people and things as well. I also get sudden inner visuals a lot of the time. It's never really been like this before.
> 
> I know for many all this will be normal and how it's been their whole life but there are many of us it's new for. I'm just wondering how far it's going to go. Do you now think there's anything to this "going from the 3rd to 5th dimension" stuff? I used to tend not to believe in it, as it wasn't real for me, but now I'm not so sure. It's not really something to argue about, either, I think it's something you either feel or you don't.



I wouldn't use the same words as you or speak for anyone else, but yes I am feeling a shift. I don't know if it's global, or personal. I went through a mega transformation / death / rebirth this year. I know a lot of people like to toss those words around, especially new agers, but it's true. I've emerged somehow in a higher energy state, I don't know how to explain it. 

I believe that more people should tune out the media and what governments are saying, as much as possible. Their language and imagery are all violent, meant to subvert consciousness. It seems like the more good energy I feel in the world, the more violent and deriding the media has become. It's to the point that I wonder if there's an active intention to keep people blinded from all the good energy that's coming in.

Again, I can't claim I know where these feelings come from, but I'm more awake now than I've ever been, and among the few "real deal" spiritual people that I know, the feelings are mutual. Everything is getting faster, and higher frequency, yet time is slowing down. In a word, things are feeling pretty cosmic. My suspicion is that the darker things getting, the higher it's possible to go. Not that there's any higher or lower. There's no ladder really, just this present moment.

It's all just a dream anyway, capable of producing anything. I can't take responsibility for anything I see happening. It's all just happening within the oneness / emptiness.


----------



## Foreigner

-=SS=- said:


> Alex Gray was mentioned and I think that's a great example to highlight.. once he painted that Obama image he lost absolutely all credibility now and forever. All the mind expanding drugs he's taken and he placed faith in Obama to be a world leader? I shat myself with laughter when I first saw/read about his painting. A slightly more intellectual mind, Terence McKenna, went on about 2012 a lot and his time wave theory. It just goes to show that being intellectually smart, or having taken mind expanding substances, doesn't actually amount to shit.. they are still just people and the truth is no one has a fucking clue what is really going on with the world or reality.



I took a long trip to acid culture, and I ultimately had to abandon it for the reasons you mentioned. Mundane culture is never going to be able to embody or facilitate awakeness in people. Acid just takes you to awe inspiring places that makes you feel like you've found some truth. For me, LSD, for all its amazement, felt like a gimmick after a time. It's filled with distractions, most of them taking place in the third eye. My experience of awakening took place during sobriety.

That said, I believe people can experience awakeness in many different ways, if they are ripe. Maybe LSD is one of those ways. For the general masses though? Doubtful. When people come out of an LSD experience proselytizing to others about the supreme truth, then they have missed the point. Everything is empty and just doing itself, there's no self in it, and there's nowhere to go. You can't get more into this if you tried, and trying is the problem. That's why I find psychedelics to be ultimately fruitless. If you're going to awaken then it's going to happen regardless. 

Alex Grey makes some cool art but he's not a messiah. I wish people would stop putting him on a pedestle. No matter how many layers of reality you see with your third eye, whether it's physical anatomy or auras, or entities, etc... it's all just going to make it harder to see the truth if you're attached to the experience in any way. And if you're experiencing the non-attachment of awakeness, then no LSD is necessary. Present awareness is always happening, drugs or no drugs. It's not like LSD is the holy grail, per se.


----------



## HypGnosis

From my perspective?
Hoooooolllllyyyyy sssssshhhhiiiiiiittttttt!

Basically...

Over these last few months things have just gone insane. I'm seriously not even joking. I know you guys here know it as well. I don't think a global transformation is going to happen instantly, but giant fucking seeds are being placed everywhere....

The archons have jumped ship, all that's left for me to either help heal, or give a guided tour of a fucking black hole are the ego consumed middle-men.

We shall leg them decide; I have the patience of a saint.......

Much love Bluelight


----------



## Foreigner

-=SS=- said:


> I'm male and I've been celibate for 4 months now. I'm interested in hearing anything concerning celibacy and energy.



Start up a thread on this, I'm so in!


----------



## Ninae

Foreigner said:


> I wouldn't use the same words as you or speak for anyone else, but yes I am feeling a shift. I don't know if it's global, or personal. I went through a mega transformation / death / rebirth this year. I know a lot of people like to toss those words around, especially new agers, but it's true. I've emerged somehow in a higher energy state, I don't know how to explain it.



Ditto. I went through a hardcore purging process the first months of this year. It was amazingly stressful, but eventually burned itself out, and I now seem to have more access to high-consciousness energy. 

I think what might have happened is I cleared out all the negative stuff in my subconsciousness that is holding most of us down. So someone who still has this ahead of them might not have such a pleasent experience at first and might just be provoked to dive into their own darkness. But this is only the beginning of the first wave and there's a whole year of it ahead.

That radiohow also talked about some of this and had some good things to say last night. I now it's not everyone's kind of thing but I always feel really uplifted by their channelings which feel very real to me. I love Christine, she has such a high vibration . What a relief from the usual. 


http://www.blogtalkradio.com/channe...ox-father-sananda-aamichael-kathryn-christine


----------



## Ninae

For my it was a great day. I couldn't stop laughing. But it was more personal.


----------



## methamaniac

Ninae said:
			
		

> I don't know what everyone else are experiencing but I'm starting to wonder what is really going on



Maybe CERN has finally cracked open that portal to the abyss? ?


----------



## swilow

The Great Old Ones are coming...


----------



## sigmond

-=SS=- said:


> I'm male and I've been celibate for 4 months now. I'm interested in hearing anything concerning celibacy and energy.



You once had a hard-on for Nikola Tesla correct?


----------



## -=SS=-

Sigmond said:


> You once had a hard-on for Nikola Tesla correct?



Heh? He's a hero of mine, I find his life, mind and accomplishments to be fascinating. Prolonged celibacy was most likely a contributing factor to his genius.


----------



## Ninae

I haven't thought so much about this part before. But there's an idea that the kundalini energy coiled at the base of the spine can be turned and made to rise upwards, and celibacy is one of the means to that.

_"Sexual energy is like petrol: if you are ignorant and use it carelessly you will burn yourself. Your very quintessence will be destroyed by this all-consuming force. But Initiates, who know how to handle it, use it to move freely about the universe. This is the true meaning of the winged dragon."_

Is he saying it gives you the ability to travel outside of the body? Because that is very hard to achieve for most, no matter how hard they try.


----------



## sigmond

-=SS=- said:


> Heh? He's a hero of mine, I find his life, mind and accomplishments to be fascinating. Prolonged celibacy was most likely a contributing factor to his genius.



That was sarcasm...glad you understood the reference to Tesla/energy/celibacy.


----------



## Ninae

"YOU are "The One" who will lead humanity into a higher octave of reality. You are the one who will create world peace and abundance for all. As your consciousness raises, you will create a domino effect that changes everything, everywhere, within your personal hologram. You are living in your own personal hologram. Your reality is yours alone, and you are 100% responsible for everything that occurs in it. It has always been so. 

You are the creator and the created. Every person in your life is also your creation. You are living several lives at once, and each character you create has his/her own personal hologram and is 100% responsible for his/her own reality. It is your destiny to accept this responsibility fully and to create the world of your choosing. When you fully embody this truth, your limitations will dissolve, and you will create kingdoms unlimited. Anything you can imagine is within your power to experience.

You are not responsible for changing the other characters within your hologram. You will not change the world by convincing others of your belief system. You will change the world by being the change you wish to see. The changes will start with you internally and will naturally spread out to your entire hologram, which is a reflection of your internal reality. You can start by accepting the truth of who you are, the creator of all universes, and loving yourself unconditionally as the amazing, incredible, ingenious creator you are.

Everything that has ever happened to you was specifically orquestrated by you to lead you to this conclusion. You created this world and stepped into it, living the lives of billions of people who had forgotten their own divinity. You planned for people to eventually return to reality, accept their own divinity, and live their lives in harmony, fully conscious of their creative powers and divine heritage. You will be the first to rise above the veil of forgetfulness and fully embody your own divinity. The rest of your hologram will follow. The characters in your hologram will likely change as you do. Some will leave your hologram, others will enter as you change frequency. That's how it works. You don't change anyone. You change yourself.

Do not spend your time waiting for a savior. The savior will never come. Nobody will ascend before you do. Nobody can tell you when you will ascend. Celestial events often provide opportunities for you to move forward in your ascension process, but it is up to you to take advantage of those opportunities. These events were created by you to facilitate your ascension. No planetary alignment can make you ascend. No angel or ascended master can do so either. Your consciousness is your responsibility and yours alone. It's yours alone, because you are "The One."

As "The One," you have the power to change the entire paradigm of reality. The laws of physics are malleable and can be altered. You have come a long way from your former lower levels of consciousness, and you are starting to realize these truths. You have spent years releasing outdated belief systems and upgrading to a higher level of understanding. As you release outdated beliefs, divine knowledge flows in. Divine knowledge knows no limitations. Your current belief system is founded in limitation, but is less limiting than it was in previous years. 

This process will continue. You can make quantum leaps by consciously identifying limiting beliefs and releasing them. Be thankful for the obstacles that appear in your path, for they are opportunities to move forward in your ascension process. Ask yourself "why" you created this obstacle for yourself. What limiting beliefs are you subconsciously working to extract? Extract the lessons, and obstacles become your fulcrum of power.

For most, the ascension process is long and difficult. Ascension is for everybody, but it takes longer for some than others. Often the lessons from many lifetimes are accumulated before ascension to a higher level of consciousness becomes possible. Currently, many people are consciously undergoing the ascension process. They are learning to love themselves, and they are taking back their power as divine creators.

Self love is the most important lesson one can learn, although it sounds so simple. Love yourself and you therefore love all of creation. All hatred is the hatred of self, and all love is the love of self. Nothing exists outside the self. Rise above all hatred, resentment, self loathing, guilt, and regrets. Everything that has ever happened was for your ascension. Be thankful for your creation, for it was your idea and will continue to be for all eternity."

)from http://lightworkers.org/channeling/217148/you-are-one-part-2)


----------



## iridescentblack

Just be aware... though I agree with everything you said there, Ninae... there are forces in this world that want to knock you down.  They do not want you to create your own existence.  They want to use mind control and medication to ensure that you remain stupid and incapable of rising up with awesome power en hand.  Learn to channel your higher self.  We all have one.  They are full of wisdom and will make you more saintly the more you use them.

Just like Seth Speaks


----------



## swilow

Ninae, its always best to correctly attribute such repostings.... But, I've done it for you


----------



## Ninae

Yes, I just thought it was a good post.


----------



## Al12

Ninae said:


> Yes, I did what I do. That is, send some kind of healing energy through my hands and pray for a blessing. I can feel it work, or tugging on my hands, but have no idea where it goes and actually does. I just feel compelled to and it satisfies me for some reason.



I want blessings and positive vibes too


----------



## l33t

I agree that this is a textbook mental condition. I had MANY MANY friends ( 1/3 of them after psychedelics ) tell me *EXACTLY* the same things as you , even down to  them thinking they were sane/ that what they said made perfect sense. Whenever all our friends trying to help them by telling them they speak nonsense they would get extremely defensive and I mean a group of educated people including doctors . You are very close to being psychotic. 1/3 of these friends went monks , the other 1/3 extremely religious and the other 1/3 on pills/or psychiatry and some of them recovered. Please please please stop all drugs(even cannabis) and excercise. Ask for help, find the most kind rational logic that you trust and have him in your place for two months and TRUST HIM blindly. I can't stress it enough you are very close to being psychotic. I know what you say makes perfect sense you but only to you and similar soon to be psychotic people. Its like the "important-religion-world trying to tell me something-all actions are connected and explained" switch turned on. This is textbook case to any psychiatrist that has SOME experience. Please please get help, I know its impossible for you to understand that you speak nonsense newage psychobubble with no logic whatsoever but you have to take a leap of faith. I am an extremely spiritual person , I spend 2 hours meditating everyday, use psychedelics and I believe in some New Age theories but what you describe is clearly very close to getting psychotic, you might not, but I have seen more people break than recover. And then its very difficult to get back on track.


----------



## Ninae

Lol


----------



## Ravr

I have noticed whenever I ask for a specific sign, I usually get it within hours, 3 days max.  No matter, how silly the specific sign is, or how many times I ask for a repeat,  always works, so it is not me grappling for straws. However, having my prayers answered just as quickly would be 100x better..


----------



## Ninae

Have anyone noticed synchrocities increasing? Not just lately, for me it has been for the past two years. I won't get into it but there has been some crazy coincidences. It has calmed down now my life is less dramatic and I'm not hospitalised all the time, etc. Now it's mostly to do with some form of inner guidance.


----------



## Xorkoth

What were you being hospitalized for (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## swilow

l33t said:


> I agree that this is a textbook mental condition. I had MANY MANY friends ( 1/3 of them after psychedelics ) tell me *EXACTLY* the same things as you , even down to  them thinking they were sane/ that what they said made perfect sense. Whenever all our friends trying to help them by telling them they speak nonsense they would get extremely defensive and I mean a group of educated people including doctors . You are very close to being psychotic. 1/3 of these friends went monks , the other 1/3 extremely religious and the other 1/3 on pills/or psychiatry and some of them recovered. Please please please stop all drugs(even cannabis) and excercise. Ask for help, find the most kind rational logic that you trust and have him in your place for two months and TRUST HIM blindly. I can't stress it enough you are very close to being psychotic. I know what you say makes perfect sense you but only to you and similar soon to be psychotic people. Its like the "important-religion-world trying to tell me something-all actions are connected and explained" switch turned on. This is textbook case to any psychiatrist that has SOME experience. Please please get help, I know its impossible for you to understand that you speak nonsense newage psychobubble with no logic whatsoever but you have to take a leap of faith. I am an extremely
> spiritual person , I spend 2 hours meditating everyday, use psychedelics and I believe in some New Age theories but what you describe is clearly very close to getting psychotic, you might not, but I have seen more people break than recover. And then its very difficult to get back on track.



You're not a doctor are you?


----------



## HypGnosis

This most recent influx of energies has been termed 'wave x'. (google 'Wave X' and you will find any number of articles).

It appears there is corroborating evidence from NASA! 



> Three orbiting X-ray space telescopes have detected an increased rate of X-ray flares from the usually quiet giant black hole at the center of our Milky Way galaxy after new long-term monitoring. Scientists are trying to learn whether this is normal behavior that was unnoticed due to limited monitoring, or these flares are triggered by the recent close passage of a mysterious, dusty object. [Emphases mine]
> 
> By combining information from long monitoring campaigns by NASA’s Chandra X-ray Observatory and ESA’s XMM-Newton, with observations by the Swift satellite, astronomers were able to carefully trace the activity of the Milky Way’s supermassive black hole over the last 15 years. The supermassive black hole, a.k.a. Sagittarius A*, weighs in at slightly more than 4 million times the mass of the Sun. X-rays are produced by hot gas flowing toward the black hole.
> 
> The new study reveals that Sagittarius A* (Sgr A* for short) has been producing one bright X-ray flare about every ten days. However, within the past year, there has been a ten-fold increase in the rate of bright flares from Sgr A*, at about one every day. This increase happened soon after the close approach to Sgr A* by a mysterious object called G2.



http://www.zengardner.com/our-galaxy-awakens/

To be fair, I'm not really one for all this ascension stuff but Earth does seem to be going through a consciousness evolution at the moment. This period appears to be an important one. I've personally been asked by the Galactic Federation of Light to help remove negative psychic imprints from Earth's morphogenetic grid. 

Anyway, it's all good. Feel the incoming vibes


----------



## Ninae

[video]http://www.blogtalkradio.com/channelpanel/2015/11/05/everyone-is-a-lightworker--with-sananda-mother-god-and-the-team[/video]


There was a very strong show on tonight. I can relate to most of that. Especially how you have to love away the matrix. For sure seems to be the case. Or when you're really in a state of love and unity everything just melts away and you just have to laugh.


----------



## swilow

I must admit, I am not feeling anything at all. 



HypGnosis said:


> This most recent influx of energies has been termed 'wave x'. (google 'Wave X' and you will find any number of articles).
> 
> It appears there is corroborating evidence from NASA!



Sagittarius A is 26,000 light years from earth. Whilst crazy shit may be going on near our galactic center, as we speak, we won't actually know for 26,000 years. What astronomers are seeing and detecting happened when humans hadn't yet discovered the wheel.

But, that was an interesting read, so thank you for sharing. 



> To be fair, I'm not really one for all this ascension stuff but Earth does seem to be going through a consciousness evolution at the moment. This period appears to be an important one. I've personally been asked by the Galactic Federation of Light to help remove negative psychic imprints from Earth's morphogenetic grid.



What is earth's morphogenetic grid? 



> Anyway, it's all good. Feel the incoming vibes



That I can do- cheers


----------



## HypGnosis

Ninae said:
			
		

> There was a very strong show on tonight. I can relate to most of that. Especially how you have to love away the matrix. For sure seems to be the case. Or when you're really in a state of love and unity everything just melts away and you just have to laugh.



Oh I agree Ninae - Love is the only thing which will heal the damage. Glad you're on board because I can't help but remember you espouse a Peter Deunov quote in which he asserts love is not for the sick.......





willow11 said:


> I must admit, I am not feeling anything at all.



To be fair it hasn't been all good, some of what I've personally experienced over these past 4 months has been quite harsh - physical, mental and psychic symptoms. Like I've said, I was not really that bothered about all this ascension stuff until it had personally started affecting me. It's very strange that all this talk seems to be going on during what I can only describe as the craziest period of my life




willow11 said:


> Sagittarius A is 26,000 light years from earth. Whilst crazy shit may be going on near our galactic center, as we speak, we won't actually know for 26,000 years. What astronomers are seeing and detecting happened when humans hadn't yet discovered the wheel.



Good point!
Forgive my clumsy attempts to get my head around relativity, but if we are only just detecting this output, doesn't that mean that its influence (whatever that may be), now has the potential to be felt on Earth - despite happening 26,000 years ago?



willow11 said:


> What is earth's morphogenetic grid?





> Morphogenic or Morphogenetic fields are fields of thought created by everything in existence; it is the input and output of creation.  With every thought and action (or non-action) every individual strengthens one of those fields of thought that exist or with the focus of enough minds, creates a new one.  You've heard of mass consciousness?  This is a morphogenic field.  Global fear, judgement, peace and love are also morphogenic fields in existence, waxing and waning with every individual thought.



http://www.lifefieldtechnique.com/Morphogenic_Fields.html

It's weird, over these last 4 months I've been able to see it if I focus. It looked wonky and out of line. By staring at it I'm able to 'straighten out the wrinkles' so to speak. To begin with I wasn't sure what I was doing, but they told me it was light work on the grid - removing/resetting the psychic damage inflicted upon Mother Earth. I'm of course not the only person doing this, lightworkers are doing similar all over earth, or so I've been told.

Mind you, I may have completely lost my mind this time!


----------



## Bagseed

HypGnosis said:


> This most recent influx of energies has been termed 'wave x'. (google 'Wave X' and you will find any number of articles).
> 
> It appears there is corroborating evidence from NASA!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zengardner.com/our-galaxy-awakens/
> 
> To be fair, I'm not really one for all this ascension stuff but Earth does seem to be going through a consciousness evolution at the moment. This period appears to be an important one. I've personally been asked by the Galactic Federation of Light to help remove negative psychic imprints from Earth's morphogenetic grid.
> 
> Anyway, it's all good. Feel the incoming vibes


first of all, there is no way to predict incoming radiation, because speed of light is the limit, in which information can travel, and electromagnetic radiation (which includes UV, gamma rays, visible light, x-rays, etc) is travelling at the speed of light. so where does this information comes from to predict incoming radiation, when nothing will be here earlier than aformentioned radiation? you can measure it when it has approached our telescopes, but no earlier.

furthermore, the center of the galaxy is more than 20,000 lightyears away from our solar system, so any radiation coming from there takes, well, over 20,000 years. so what we detect now is a product of an event over 20,000 years ago. and maybe there were many such influxes in radiation coming from the center of the galaxy, but we weren't able to detect them before (well not so long ago, we didn't even know what radiation is).

and, to make a last point, we are already bombarded by radiation from the sun and other stars all the time, as well as the microwave background radiation, which is supposed to be a product of the big bang. so I really don't believe that this measured influx in radiation will actually significantly add to the radiation we allready experience all the time.


(sciency post in P&S, that can't go well  )

edit: damn, willow beat me to it, by far. I should read more carefully before ranting^^


----------



## Ninae

True, love is not for the sick, but it can make you well. Or, like Michael Jackson said "Love is strong, it only cares for joyful giving". Love is for the strong souls. 

The peak energies coming up in September was referred to as "Wave X" by many channels who said the military were well aware of this. Something to do with gamma rays coming from the sun. It will continue to affect us, and there will be another peak in time for spring, and one more next summer. Although no one really knows just when the great changes will occur.

Now my town has a lot of occult symbolic architecture, but we didn't have a "Cube of Saturn" - a black cube representing this dark holographic matrix (separated from the light of the higher planes). But a couple of years ago they completed the building of a new shopping center. It's a big black square with hardly any windows and I thought it was so ugly and depressing. Then I realised it's a cube of Saturn which is all over the world. Like a symbol that we were now completely boxed in, but just then the cracks started to appear.


----------



## Xorkoth

I have had an amazing past 2 years, which is better now than at any other point, following my escape from opiate addiction and breakup up my destructive long-term relationship.  However I don't put that down to something mystical... I have had a great 2 years because I put in the effort to build my life up into something I love, and I'm following my heart and doing what I love, and am surrounded by people I love and who love me.  I used to buy into magical thinking about this sort of thing... for example in 2012, I was convinced we were about to ascend.  But as I think back on that, I just wanted it to be true.  When I wanted these things to be true, I saw them in everything, because it's what I was looking for.




HypGnosis said:


> Good point!
> Forgive my clumsy attempts to get my head around relativity, but if we are only just detecting this output, doesn't that mean that its influence (whatever that may be), now has the potential to be felt on Earth - despite happening 26,000 years ago?



Yes, if indeed there is any effect (which I think is not outside the realm of possibility, though an affect on our consciousness is certainly just speculation), even though it happened 26,000 years ago there, it is reaching us today, that's how we're observing it.


----------



## Ninae

I wasn't tuned into what was going on upto 2012. I didn't believe anything would change and thought it would probably go on as normal. I didn't use to be so sensitive to these things.

But the past half year I've noticed all kinds of things. It seems to be much easier to pray and meditate and I can feel the energies. Also I can feel myself sending out blessing/healing energy, like an instant  flash out light, which I now just do instinctively when I'm in the right state of mind. And when I've taken downers now I just want to communicate with God or my higher self and merge with the whole rather than just enjoying myself with something mundane. I'be been getting a lot of pictures and phrases and inspired ideas in general. 

We're not all at the same place, though, but just because you don't feel anything doesn't mean others aren't. The first wave was siupposed to uplift those who were ready or prepared for it, which most weren't. And most have a lot of purging of negative energies to do before they can rise to higher levels. But not all are signed up for this kind of ascencion process and it might not factor into their reality. So if it happens for them it will be like being uplifted by the collective.


----------



## HypGnosis

Xorkoth said:


> I have had an amazing past 2 years, which is better now than at any other point, following my escape from opiate addiction and breakup up my destructive long-term relationship.  However I don't put that down to something mystical... I have had a great 2 years because I put in the effort to build my life up into something I love, and I'm following my heart and doing what I love, and am surrounded by people I love and who love me.  I used to buy into magical thinking about this sort of thing... for example in 2012, I was convinced we were about to ascend.  But as I think back on that, I just wanted it to be true.  When I wanted these things to be true, I saw them in everything, because it's what I was looking for.



You make a valid point about looking for these signs of ascension and seeing them everywhere, that happens. But I have to be honest with myself with regards to this, and stand by the fact I wasn't even slightly looking for it, it just seemed to have smacked me on the nose. I'm not even here trying to convince anyone of what is happening, just sharing my experience.

I know the idea of 'frequency' and 'dimension' of one's soul is nebulous, and we are all at different stages, but you could see your recent transformation as a sort of ascension - to a happier place? I'm not saying this is what's happened, or taking away from the fact you worked for it because we most definitely have to work with the process, or go under. Sounds like you rose, but again I'm just chucking stuff out there. Either way, good on you dude, glad to hear things have been better 

I think the main point of what people are talking about with regards to ascension is more a planetary thing; this process is something that Earth is going through, which will at some point in the future emanate to the collective consciousness of Earth's inhabitants. Or something. Maybe!



Xorkoth said:


> Yes, if indeed there is any effect (which I think is not outside the realm of possibility, though an affect on our consciousness is certainly just speculation), even though it happened 26,000 years ago there, it is reaching us today, that's how we're observing it.



Aye, this is the thing, there's no evidence at all that what we're detecting has any effect on human consciousness at all. I just found it interesting that during this point, all this channeling about energies from the central galactic sun, something was detected by Nasa in the same period. Coincidence? Maybe...Something more? Maybe also...Who really knows.


----------



## swilow

HypGnosis said:


> Good point!
> Forgive my clumsy attempts to get my head around relativity, but if we are only just detecting this output, doesn't that mean that its influence (whatever that may be), now has the potential to be felt on Earth - despite happening 26,000 years ago?



Yeah, I guess so. That is assuming that this 'influence' travels at the speed of light. 

Could be evidence of long-term planning from the Universe-Mother here! 



> It's weird, over these last 4 months I've been able to see it if I focus. It looked wonky and out of line. By staring at it I'm able to 'straighten out the wrinkles' so to speak. To begin with I wasn't sure what I was doing, but they told me it was light work on the grid - removing/resetting the psychic damage inflicted upon Mother Earth. I'm of course not the only person doing this, lightworkers are doing similar all over earth, or so I've been told.



Personally, I think we should be focusing on something tangible and vital, like repairing the physical damage we have wrought on earth. I can't see much value in mentally 'repairing' a hypothesised structure.


----------



## -=SS=-

I dislike the ascension and grid stuff, for two reasons. First it is essentially navel gazing, and second it just demonstrates the narcissistic tendencies of humans. Laziness and self-absorbtion basically. Do we really think we're that special? 

Also lifted up to what exactly? It just seems so nebulous. It reminds me of the synchronicity thing and people finding stuff in everything, starting with that 11:11 clock thing. If you want to see it, you will.. it's called self-hypnosis. I used to use it to wake up between 0-5 minutes before my alarm would go off so I could preempt the alarm altogether and not deal with that buzzing shit. It's a self-fulfilling prophecy.

Just don't see it or buy this idea that we will get a free pass and get lifted up. I had room for the idea that around 2012 there could be some magnetic or electrical pulse that forced more current through our mortal coils, triggering some kind of biological response, but that time has gone. But the grid, lightworkers, galactic federation.. come on, this is just hippy newage shit :/ Whilst I still have room for other intelligences rooting for our species to evolve, I don't see it happening like some film where we just magically get saved. If it's going to happen it's because we did it ourselves.


----------



## Ninae

But it's the opposite of navel-gazing. You get to experience a unity with all of life and how that changes everything. There is no "navel". 

And it would just be us doing it. It's simply about us becoming more positively polarised while we've up until now been more negatively polarised in consciousness. Most are not going to have any conscious awareness of these things. That will remain only a small percentage. But the quality of their consciousness will shift and that's how most will contribute. It won't be anything like a free pass. 

I also wasn't someone that was looking for it or fantasising about it. I used to be more theoretical. We've heard about these things for so long and they always seem to be delayed, so I thought for all I know it might not be in my lifetime, so I just didn't worry about it. What I mean is that it has become impossible to overlook. Not that I've been entertaining ideas about it. I don't really care if anyone agrees or not in theory, that's not why I brought it up. I was just wondering if there were others experiencing what I've been.


----------



## -=SS=-

Ninae said:


> But the quality of their consciousness will shift and that's how most will contribute.



What does this even mean though Ninae. It's just so nebulous. If someone hypothesized that we would be experiencing cosmic consciousness, OK, then we can debate that idea.. but as it stands there isn't really any defined position. More over no one has accurately defined what consciousness is in the first place! How can we say we're going from some state to experiencing a change in the "quality of consciousness".. it just seems so unbelievably loose.


----------



## Bagseed

good luck talking logic with esoterics.


----------



## Xorkoth

HypGnosis said:


> You make a valid point about looking for these signs of ascension and seeing them everywhere, that happens. But I have to be honest with myself with regards to this, and stand by the fact I wasn't even slightly looking for it, it just seemed to have smacked me on the nose. I'm not even here trying to convince anyone of what is happening, just sharing my experience.
> 
> I know the idea of 'frequency' and 'dimension' of one's soul is nebulous, and we are all at different stages, but you could see your recent transformation as a sort of ascension - to a happier place? I'm not saying this is what's happened, or taking away from the fact you worked for it because we most definitely have to work with the process, or go under. Sounds like you rose, but again I'm just chucking stuff out there. Either way, good on you dude, glad to hear things have been better



Thanks   Yes I certainly did rise, I'm just saying it wasn't because of the universe or humanity entering a stage of ascension.  It was because I got rid of the two things in my life that were dragging me down and returned to my normal, healthy state.  A bunch of people I know had the exact opposite experience in the past 2 years.  Mostly because of, ultimately, consequences for their own choices.

I will say though that I believe in the power of positivity.  Yes I got a lot of opportunities this year, but I was receptive to it and ready to see them for what they were.  If we're negative, we exude negativity, and people feel that, and negativity is what you see around you.  People subconsciously or consciously shy away from that.  Likewise if you're positive and open and honest, people will react to that in the opposite way.  You meet someone, they really like you, they want to give you an opportunity.  You see the good things and you pursue them instead of being overwhelmed by the bad.  For me the past 2 years have been amazing because I allowed them to be amazing.  I saw the good and I went for it, and because I was becoming increasingly happy and satisfied with my life I also made new friends and got closer with my existing friends.  I met a new love, got into playing and performing music, and a bunch of other things, but if I had sat at home addicted to opiates and/or with an emotionally abusive wife who never wants to go out into the world, I would be saying right now that my last 2 years were even worse than the 2 before them.



> I think the main point of what people are talking about with regards to ascension is more a planetary thing; this process is something that Earth is going through, which will at some point in the future emanate to the collective consciousness of Earth's inhabitants. Or something. Maybe!



This is something I really WANT to believe and sort of do; or anyway, I am open to the possibility.  I mean I've witnessed things that I can't explain regarding connection between minds.  I believe we are all the universe experiencing itself, essentially we are all the same force of awareness at the core.  It seems possible that a level of connection that we don't normally experience is somewhere we could be moving towards.  However I think if this comes about it will be a slow process of change as a result of evolution, due to it becoming an adaptation that better ensures procreation/survival.  Rather than as some sort of dimensional anomaly happening for us right now that conveniently makes us feel quite special and powerful.

No offense to anyone by the way, just sharing my thoughts.  From 2007-2010 I was firmly in the camp of "yes, something is happening right now and I'm part of it, we're heading back towards a new golden age", etc.  It's just that as I have lived more I think that was primarily an ego game I played with myself.



> Aye, this is the thing, there's no evidence at all that what we're detecting has any effect on human consciousness at all. I just found it interesting that during this point, all this channeling about energies from the central galactic sun, something was detected by Nasa in the same period. Coincidence? Maybe...Something more? Maybe also...Who really knows.



It's definitely interesting.   Space fascinates me.


----------



## Ninae

-=SS=- said:


> What does this even mean though Ninae. It's just so nebulous. If someone hypothesized that we would be experiencing cosmic consciousness, OK, then we can debate that idea.. but as it stands there isn't really any defined position. More over no one has accurately defined what consciousness is in the first place! How can we say we're going from some state to experiencing a change in the "quality of consciousness".. it just seems so unbelievably loose.




That's because you're approaching it on the wrong level. Consciousness can't be contained within traditional human theory like that. And there's just as much senseless stuff in that realm.

We're led to believe scepticism is a sign of intelligence so many like to define themselves that way (especially men who are laughed of otherwise). Still, when your consciousness is heightened it enables you to use more of your brain or all parts at once, and channel much more mental energy. And we still have this false choice between science and religion, meaning you're limited from exploring both and gaining a more whole picture.

But experiences of expansions of consciousness can't really be explained in idea-form. It has to be experienced, and then you understand it. I've just become more empathic and sensitive to spiritual energies and it makes you see things in a different way.


The Law of One is a pain to read but it does have some interesting ideas on the left/right-hand path.

http://www.lawofone.info/results.php?c=The+Two+Paths

It says we can choose either the positive or negative polarity but when we reach sixth density the negatively polarised entity is thrown into confusion and has to switch polarity.


----------



## HypGnosis

willow11 said:


> Yeah, I guess so. That is assuming that this 'influence' travels at the speed of light.



Indeed, who knows what other higher dimensional objects are moving at post-light speed towards us!



willow11 said:


> Could be evidence of long-term planning from the Universe-Mother here!



My current train of though tends down this line. Maybe not so much planning, but cycles. Although it seems some amount of planning has been initiated by certain elements.



willow11 said:


> Personally, I think we should be focusing on something tangible and vital, like repairing the physical damage we have wrought on earth.



Dude, I'm fully with you, and this should be our collective goal. If we can succeed with this, I'm certain the rest will fall into place



willow11 said:


> I can't see much value in mentally 'repairing' a hypothesised structure.



Fair enough, you don't have to, it doesn't matter, it will get done anyway 

Everyone of us has the potential to be just as integral a cog as the next with regards to enacting change for the betterment of Earth. Everyone has a unique skill set that they alone can bring to the table. It doesn't matter what we do - no one person's task is more valuable than the others, all that matters is we take part.



			
				-=SS=- said:
			
		

> Just don't see it or buy this idea that we will get a free pass and get lifted up



My understanding of 'ascension' does in no way imply some 'free pass'. This is not something god, the angels, or the galactics are gifting us with for our salvation, this is a natural process. Consciousness ascends though dimensions when it has evolved the necessary stability to function in 'higher frequencies/dimensions'. Its just growth and evolution. 

Why there's lots of talk about Galactics and Angels helping here on Earth is because according to some theories, Earth (=Heart) has become an unusual battle ground. The function of ascension here has been artificially halted, so has required extra help to get there.

Also, ascension into higher frequencies does not equate to some sort of heaven which we will have finally reached. Polarity exists within duality, and that is where we are. But for a good long period, some sort of Golden age will be occurring within these higher frequencies on Earth, until the natural balancing function of the universe begins again, and that golden era is once again plunged into darkness. Ad infinitum. Maybe, who knows, seems kinda logical to me.



			
				Xorkoth said:
			
		

> Thanks Yes I certainly did rise, I'm just saying it wasn't because of the universe or humanity entering a stage of ascension. It was because I got rid of the two things in my life that were dragging me down and returned to my normal, healthy state. A bunch of people I know had the exact opposite experience in the past 2 years. Mostly because of, ultimately, consequences for their own choices.



I hear exactly what you're saying and this is ultimately the most beneficial perspective. Regardless of this talk of ascension, the individual still has to work at it - you don't just automatically jump to a happier state because this is happening.



			
				Xorkoth said:
			
		

> I believe we are all the universe experiencing itself, essentially we are all the same force of awareness at the core.



So do I



			
				Xorkoth said:
			
		

> It's just that as I have lived more I think that was primarily an ego game I played with myself.



I completely get this as well. Sometimes it's very hard to tell the difference. Ultimately, is there?!



			
				Bagseed said:
			
		

> good luck talking logic with esoterics.



A good esotericist at times requires healthy logical functioning and an ability to apply the scientific method.


----------



## L2R

if these things make you feel hopeful, great  

now is there anything any of you are actually doing to bring on the age of aquarius?


----------



## Ninae

It starts with working on yourself. You need to put the oxygen mask on yourself first. Otherwise, I do meditation and prayer when I feel impulsed to. Which I always do when I reach higher states, as I can feel how it works.

I don't believe most will make a conscious choice. They will just unconsciously change for the positive. The ones who are consciously aware of it are more marginalised.


----------



## Bagseed

HypGnosis said:


> A good esotericist at times requires healthy logical functioning and an ability to apply the scientific method.


to me it seems that esotericists mostly take scientific data out of context (see the measured radiation to "prove" wave x) when convenient, while ignoring it when it's inconsistent with what they say.

in my post, I said that nothing can go faster than the speed of light, so no information about incoming radiation will reach us before the radiation itself, and thus, no one can predict it coming. so far nobody here has commented on this, I wonder why?


----------



## Ninae

That only considers the existence of the physical level. Thought is faster than the speed of light.


----------



## Bagseed

then you should be able to define "thought", how it travels and why it is faster than the speed of light.


----------



## Ninae

With a thought you can find yourself on the other side of the universe in a second. You also travel by thought when you leave your body in sleep and go to the other side of the world, etc. It doesn't need light years.


----------



## Bagseed

still you don't provide actual evidence that thought travels a distance. sure you can imagine a distant galaxy, but does that prove that you actually went there?

edit: re-reading your post, you haven't defined "thought" either.


----------



## swilow

You would think that thought is probably electromagnetic. So its unlikely that it will travel faster then light.

There is a way for information to 'travel' faster...



			
				Ninae said:
			
		

> We're led to believe scepticism is a sign of intelligence so many like to define themselves that way (especially men who are laughed of otherwise).



Given that you are a female, aren't you making a pretty vast and sexist assumption here? Whatever though. Skepticism is not a sign of intelligence, just like beieving in things without requiring evidence is not a sign of unintelligence. Skepticism is not about disbelief, it is about strict requirements _for_ belief. It is about questioning everything. To those with faith, skepticism might seem like an attack but it isn't; its just another way to view reality. 



> Still, when your consciousness is heightened it enables you to use more of your brain or all parts at once, and channel much more mental energy. And we still have this false choice between science and religion, meaning you're limited from exploring both and gaining a more whole picture.



If this is so, surely there would be a way to physiologically measure this increase in "mental energy" and increase in brain utilisation. I fear that if I suggest that, I am appearing close minded and overly masculine though.


----------



## Bagseed

willow11 said:


> You would think that thought is probably electromagnetic. So its unlikely that it will travel faster then light.
> _
> There is a way for information to 'travel' faster.._.


please elaborate


----------



## swilow

^Okay, I'm going to very crudely 'translate' something I have read. I think it was in one of Michio Kaku's books.

If I had two cubes in perfectly empty space, rotating in unison, so that when one presents one face, the other always 'meets' it with the same face. Seperate them over vast distances of light years, and I can still observe one of the cubes and extrapolate exactly the behaviour of the other, despite it being vastly distant from me. 

Much of astronomy is derived from inference more then direct observation. Of course, this isn't strictly anything travelling faster then the speed of light, but perhaps it does indicate that the vastness of space can be 'overcome' to some extent. 

Any arguments with this, speak to Michio Kaku not I! :D

edit: I should add, I changed the title so that syntax is correct.


----------



## Bagseed

^that is of course true, but one needs to know that the two objects are entangled in the first place in order to make a statement about the first one before being able to comment on the state of the other one. if one of the two cubes is already out of sight when you encounter the other one, how would you ever know that the second one even exists, besides waiting for radiation coming from it to reach your position (and now we are back to the limit of the speed of light  )?


----------



## swilow

^Um.... I guess you can falisify such an example in many ways. Still, if space was perfectly homogenous and consistent, and you did KNOW both cubes positions from the outset, you could be reasonably sure of the position of the distant cube. But- I really don't think this is information, as a tangible, discreet element, travelling anywhere at all. Its an observation and then educated guess (at best) if anything.

I wonder if our bodies contain particles entangled with brothers far, far away...


----------



## Bagseed

> But- I really don't think this is information, as a tangible, discreet element, travelling anywhere at all.


that's basically what I've said. if you know already, the information hasn't travelled anywhere, because you already have it


----------



## -=SS=-

^

I think this post relates nicely to the 'Schizophrenia vs Spirituality' thread. There's a reason why the majority of people stick to the trail and don't go wondering off into the woods, favoring skepticism and a more cautious approach to embracing new possibilities.. and it is completely natural.. lambasting people for it is ridiculous really. If everyone went off the trail we'd go extinct in a generation or two through breakdown of established mental constructs that evolve just like the physical body. 

The pioneers of society go off the track too.. but not every one who goes off the track is a pioneer. Schizophrenia has its roots in believing everything that passes across your awareness, no matter how ridiculous and debased from the established mental constructs. Regular people fear embracing too much too quickly because they fear losing their minds. Again, a natural response really. 

Skepticism has to work both ways. I find just as much reluctance among those in the spiritual camp in embracing new ideas as there is in the materialist camp. Few people like admitting they actually don't know anything for sure.


----------



## -=SS=-

rmikhail said:


> No, I'm talking about a finite, spiritual dimension for which there is undeniable proof. But instead of encouraging people to cultivate and explore it, there is a huge resistance to keep things as they've always been.



I disagree, with both points. There isn't undeniable proof from a scientific or materialist standpoint, from which the majority of people operate. You can't expect people to embrace proof that can't be tested from within the material realm. The spiritual stuff requires one to be involved directly, and if a person/people don't want to do that then that's their choice to make. The second bit, I don't think there is intentional suppression.. I think it is the natural order of things. I don't believe we're supposed to really be involved in it (spiritual stuff).. that's not what we were made for as human beings, by nature.



rmikhail said:


> Which leads me to my next point: there's a difference between skepticism and suppression. There's times I'll be in conversation with friends and I'll throw in some ideas I've had just to see their reaction, and suddenly it's like I'm talking to the wall. It's rare that they will acknowledge and try to understand what I'm saying - they just shutdown for no good reason.



Again that is a natural response, not a willful decision on their behalf. If a person has never been intrigued or drawn to this stuff they are highly unlikely to embrace it at the drop of a hat, because this stuff challenges a huge chunk of their worldview paradigm and questions about reality. I mean, what the fuck do you expect from them? If you think about it a little you'll see their response is perfectly reasonable.



rmikhail said:


> It's weird because most people will associate spirituality with religion or yoga or psychedelics or schitzophrenia, without thinking for one second that anything and everything they are doing is effectively a spiritual endeavor. You'll say that's a really broad definition, but eventually it all comes back to some core mechanics which we are conditioned to push aside and ignore.



Well those involved in 'spiritual' stuff 9 times out of 10 come across as fucking mental. Again, what do you expect? It's like the pro-cannabis people who fail to realize the reason no one takes them seriously is because of _them_.. they are like walking adverts for why cannabis shouldn't be legal. And as in both cases neither camp realizes it is themselves who are the issue here, not the topic itself. 

Skepticism is healthy. If someone is reacting with skepticism to something you've stated, take a step back and examine what you've actually said from _their_ point of view. I'd be willing to bet that what you put forth 9/10 is a castle made of sand and the other person is well within their rights to challenge it.

Don't misunderstand me.. I'm a spiritual guy, not a materialist. We probably share a lot of ideas and have commonalities  I'm just challenging your position.


----------



## Ninae

It's not that there's a problem with scepticism. It's when it limits, locks the doors, and bolts the windows to the view to anything that isn't officially "proven" that it's a problem. Especially when we have no textbook guide to the spiritual dimension in our world and it's upto the individual to explore for itself and share its experiences.

Scepticism can be considered an evil when it blocks someone off from knowledge that could be helpful to them. There's too many things to count that the regular person has knowledge of. Like learning how to release blockages in the energy centers which is very conducive to better physical and psychological health. 

The sceptic standpoint just doesn't interest me as what drives me is to learn more about the spiritual things. So when I find something is not true I just move on and forget about it. But that doesn't mean I have no powers of discernment or never feel sceptical about things. That's not what faith means and not all with faith are blind believers. I just don't bring those things up or don't really see the point to.


----------



## Ninae

I think the object of the game is to wake up within the dream and become a lucid gamer. The descent into materialism is obligatory at first but no one HAS to remain that way.


----------



## -=SS=-

rmikhail said:


> That's kind of my point though. Since when did the physical realm become the standard for knowledge? I understand that people are suspicious of anything related to spirit, but I don't think that should surpress our curiosity. Why is it okay that we're raised to think and behave in terms of inches and kilograms and light years (and more recently, likes and shares and comments)?



Well the material realm is apparent.. it makes sense to use it as the reference point given that we spend all our waking moments immersed in it. Subjective realms of experience can't be validated or compared very accurately between individuals, which makes for some great culture and traditions, but not so great for scientific testing. 



rmikhail said:


> Alright fair enough. So what do you believe we're made for?



Reproduction of the species and providing food for other organisms through decomposition. Anything beyond that is mere speculation. I know there's a tendency in spiritual circles to make it out that we matter.. it's one of our greatest fears as a species, that of our insignificance. But I do believe we've been made for a purpose, and that purpose is biological. 



rmikhail said:


> Do you mean predictable? Because there's nothing natural or reasonable about shutting yourself from new and potentially useful ideas. More and more I'm starting to think that they're doing it on purpose. I mean it's not like I'm clinically insane or anything - I'm not proposing to assassinate the president or to molest little girls. For example, I'll say something like "I hate that we have to eat three times a day" and they will shut me down with "because biology" or divert the conversation with something like "yeah I tried veganism for a month, but I didn't see the point." And you know, if it was someone else, someone respectable saying the same thing, they would sit back and listen. But since it's me, suddenly they feel obliged to fill my head with doubts.
> 
> I don't know if it's a matter of _what _or _how_ I'm saying things anymore as much as it is the fact that I'm saying them at all. The other day I was talking with a family friend whom I hadn't seen for years but whom I always respected and whose company I always enjoyed. I don't remember exactly how the conversation started, she was telling me something about work (she's a lawyer in her mid 50's and lately she's been doing some volunteer work) and at some point she says "yeah that's all I can do now, serve the greater good" and me being me, I tell her it's not really volunteer work if she's getting some kind of emotional consolation out of it. She replies by saying that she genuinely likes to help others and that we only have one chance at this, at which point I ask her if she believes in reincarnation. "No way, we're here for however long we last and that's it," she responds firmly. Then I try another approach and I tell her that maybe we can't know for sure what happens in the afterlife, but we don't even care enough to explain what goes on _during _our life. "We don't really know how or why we get old," I tell her, "we just accept it. Just like we accept food and sleep and sex and money and marriage and violence and killing and wars and all that" and I could already see a slight panic in her eyes as she tries to reassure me that it's just the way things are. Here I am wanting to take the conversation to the next level, and she's blocked with some hollywood bullshit lol



Maybe she didn't want to take the conversation to the next level. You have to respect the right of people to not want to know about this stuff. It seems apparent from your posts that you're trying to push your beliefs on to other people.. you can't do that man, no matter how good you feel your intentions are. Sometimes conversation throws up an opportunity to plant a seed or two, but if you push anything too hard on people they naturally react against it. Again this is natural. If you're taking it personally then you're reading the whole situation incorrectly and you should re-evaluate your position. 

The best thing you can do for people is be there for them as friends. When the time comes they may choose to bring stuff up or ask questions. But that time is not for you to decide, it's their life journey and you have to respect that fact. The more you push the more you'll push others away until you realize you're making a mistake. You can't expect a person who has not challenged things in their worldview to suddenly open up because you demand it in conversation.. that's selfish. Do you agree? Again if you want success at this thing you have to treat people as friends first and work from that level.. that point can not be stated clearly enough. Speak to them as a friend, don't try to convert, preach, lecture or demand curiosity of them.


----------



## Ninae

Not everyone will be on this ascencion timeline. There are also some younger souls who are on a descending arc. So it won't resonate with everyone.


----------



## Ninae

Well, that is normal, I hardly talk to anyone about these things in real life. Most will just come up with a cliche, like "religion is the root of all evil", or whatever they feel is socially acceptable or defines them. There aren't that many genuine seekers of truth for the most part even if it might seem like it.

The best chance is if you can get someone one-on-one. Then they might be more open to it. But in groups it's not really a good subject matter as it's so personal and something that can create arguments and a bad atmosphere. Imagine wanting to share a great spiritual truth you've just found with some random people, and if you're unlucky you might find you're talking to one materialist, one nihilist, one black magician, and one fundamental Christian.


----------



## Bagseed

> Everything about spirituality is 100% verifiable, just not with existing keywords and formulas.


if it is verifiable, then please do so


----------



## Ninae

Of course it's not materially verifiable in the way that you could make a chemical reaction. But that's the whole nature of it, it's not about the obvious. When you feel God in your heart then it has been verified to you.


----------



## -=SS=-

rmikhail said:


> Everything about spirituality is 100% verifiable, just not with existing keywords and formulas.



Verifiable according to what standard exactly. You know as well as anyone that it is _not_ verifiable according to materialist principles. We're talking about the subjective realm of experience and stuff associated with the mind.. materialist science can't touch that. So your statement is inaccurate.



rmikhail said:


> Look everyone thinks what they want. Personally, it doesn't make sense that we're just another animal. I can accept the Darwinian explanation of evolution, but there must be a reason why we reached the point that we're simultaneously the most intelligent and the most destructive being on this planet. I can also accept the existentialist view that the universe is indifferent, but it's no excuse to lose sense of direction and revel in lies and vulgarity.



Well according to what we can verify directly.. we _are_ just another animal. Don't be fooled by all our technology and achievements. We're still unbelievably primitive.



rmikhail said:


> I'm not trying to push my beliefs on anyone and I have no real intentions for the moment. I'm just checking what people know and what they're willing to admit. I'm just a bit surprised because most of these people are older than me; they've lived and seen so much more than me, and they're stuck with nostalgia and false impressions. So either they are assholes pretending that they don't know what I'm talking about or we really don't speak the same language.



Well I think you've gotten your answer already. Perhaps the issue here is you haven't actually realized you've been given an answer.


----------



## Bagseed

Ninae said:


> Of course it's not materially verifiable in the way that you could make a chemical reaction. But that's the whole nature of it, it's not about the obvious. When you feel God in your heart then it has been verified to you.


that's what I mean... you cannot describe it in a way that it universally makes sense to anybody. some people might agree with you based on their own perception of things, but a whole bunch of others might not. so how exactly have you proven something to somebody? nobody else can feel exactly what you feel, so how should they verify it? even if they also have a sense of god inside of them, they never can be sure that they feel the same thing as you do, which leaves it in the realm of subjectiveness.

for comparison, gravity will be mostly the same for every person on planet earth, and you can easily calculate the effects of gravity on the moon or everywhere else, defined by mathematical equations which hold true in any reference point. the fact that anybody can verify it by themselves, no matter what, makes it an objective truth of some sorts, whereas the feeling of god is not (or not yet, maybe science will find god at some point, but at the moment, it has not yet).


----------



## Ninae

Yes, but just because it needs to be subjectively verified doesn't mean it doesn't exist. There are some things that need to be like the things of an inner nature. The mystery about it is also part of what makes it interesting. There's not the same challenge in learning about the things that are plainly laid out for you in this world.

Besides, anything that goes on in the mundane world is only transient. You can't take it with you when you die like something you've accomplished with the power of your consciousness. It's like shadows on the wall of time.


----------



## Bagseed

> Yes, but just because it needs to be subjectively verified doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


yeah but if you think about it, I never said that it certainly doesn't exist. if you are so sure it exists you should hand over the evidence, but in the meantime I remain sceptical. you are basically saying that everybody should believe you even though you present no evidence tanglible to them at all.

no real scientist believes that "god" or a spiritual dimension are proven not to exist, but rather that the existence of such things hasn't been proven at all. different theories of religion, spirituality and so on are basically inconsistent with each other, so who is to judge which theory is objejctively right?
we actually have no clue to what caused the big bang and what was before that. god? maybe, but if you go that route, you have to ask where god came from, which is then followed by an infinite regress.



> There's not the same challenge in learning about the things that are plainly laid out for you in this world.


scientific observation has proven something like "electron spin" to exist in this very real physical space. yet nobody has ever actually seen an electron, because it is way to small for our eyes to detect. would you say that "electron spin" is plainly laid out?
or think about the expansion of the universe: without science and technology we never would have found out, because it's neither obvious nor intuitive to us.



> Besides, anything that goes on in the mundane world is only transient. You can't take it with you when you die like something you've accomplished with the power of your consciousness. It's like shadows on the wall of time.


more things you say but actually have no evidence if they are right and wrong. you are basically saying that you know what happens to your consciousness when you died.


----------



## Ninae

I'm just afraid many are in for a big shock now. 

I can't imagine how it will play out, but I can feel all this tension like something is about to go off, although it's mostly a relief. I came across an interview of someone very credible in possession of his spiritual skills the other day and he talked about the upcoming transition and said the physical plane is about to dramatically change. 

Yes, but change to what?


----------



## vortech

YES I AM FEELING IT!!!!! I have received visions of great proceedings before us. I can not say much more for now, but have faith!


----------



## vortech

By the way, you guys are hitting the nail on the head. I am happy to have found my bretheren!


----------



## Ninae

Sometimes I get the impression we're going to be instantly swept up to 5d and won't even know what's happened. But it might be something a bit more gradual. I would think people of all faiths are in the position to receive impressions in different ways now.


----------



## L2R

5d?
length, breadth, height, time, ??


----------



## vortech

I believe a new Global Spirituality is arising, and we are entering the new kingdom of God. I've never been a religious man, but I now believe the bible did get a lot of things right, so long as the message is decoded properly.


----------



## vortech

I also believe numerology and astrology is the work of divination. I have seen too many synchronicities to turn a blind eye any longer.


----------



## L2R




----------



## Bagseed

Ninae said:


> I'm just afraid many are in for a big shock now.
> 
> I can't imagine how it will play out, but I can feel all this tension like something is about to go off, although it's mostly a relief. I came across an interview of someone very credible in possession of his spiritual skills the other day and he talked about the upcoming transition and said the physical plane is about to dramatically change.
> 
> Yes, but change to what?


oh so I see that you decided to not reply to my questions at all anymore. how come? and I also wonder why you don't share your source of this very credible person, for others to examine his words?

L2R: lol :D


----------



## swilow

^I'd like to see this source too.



Ninae said:


> I'm just afraid many are in for a big shock now.



Yeah, that'll show em. 8)

People always think they live in the most momentous of times. People having been predicted dramatic upheaval and judgement for millennia. End times, shifts in consciouessness. I'm sure that something great and massive is what we need, but history suggests we simply have to make do with what we have, make the best of things and stop looking for external salvation. It hasn't come yet, despite our dire need.


----------



## Bagseed

> People always think they live in the most momentous of times.


exactly. emperors would execute all their astrologers because an appearing comet "suggested" that doom is impending, but really their fear generated by superstition was what brought them down in the end.

edit: I think "flower power" was one of the most important societal shifts in recent times, and even though it seems that it is dead, I can see the little movements spreading love and equality, but of course the real change will be slow and hopefully long term. the sixties, in my opinion, were just a strong start, and then, when it failed to revolutionize everything very quickly, it dampened (because society cannot really change instantly).
hippy thinking is of course often in connection with spirituality and also esotericism, but I think the deeper implication of a society where everybody is deemed equal and we as a human species have to be solidary instead of working against each other is the real message of the whole thing, not some very subjective eso consciousness shift whatever thing.

edit2: I think we might be in for a real shock in the next few decades, which is peak oil, if we are stupid enough to completely depend on fossile energy until it's too late. problem is most people don't realize the implication of this, mainly that very quickly there would be no food, because big scale food production and transport depends completely of fuel. if this happens, we will have a pretty "interesting" time, that's for sure.
(but I am sure that some people will connect peak oil with some deeper energy vibrational something, when it happens  )


----------



## Ninae

Well, I don't wish I was just making it up, but it's not like I was looking for it. If there wasn't so much outside of me that collaborates I might think it was just due to what I'm going through. But you can't really see it like that any more.

So I guess this is really the end of the 25, 000 year-old cycle and we're coming out of the Kali-Yuga (the triumph of materialism) where our consciousness and connection with the higher levels have been obscured. And it's long overdue, you only have to look at the state of the world. Peter Deunov also made a prophecy about the coming of a golden age a hundred years ago, and he didn't tend to get things wrong. 

There have now been people talking about this since the 60s with the coming Age of Aquarius and all that. But just because it hasn't come to be yet doesn't mean it won't. Just because it didn't happen in 2012 doesn't mean it never will. It will and it is.

As for how the physical changes will play out that is anyone's guess. I think it's meant to be a suprise. 
But I don't think the worst scenarios will be coming true. Europe might be overflowing and wealthy are building survival-shelters, but I don't think there will be any more war and it will be a good thing for most. 

Some of the things that have been talked about for years are mass-landings, ascencion-chambers, changes in government, re-distribution of resources, and new released technology like free energy-generators and food-replicators which will change the whole world order. But I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## -=SS=-

Ninae said:


> But I don't think the worst scenarios will be coming true.



I love your optimism Ninae, but from where I'm standing all the signs are pointing the other way. I'd love to believe we'll be saved at the last minute by benevolent ET's or some other scenario.. just can't see it happening. 



Bagseed said:


> I think we might be in for a real shock in the next few decades, which is peak oil, if we are stupid enough to completely depend on fossile energy until it's too late. problem is most people don't realize the implication of this, mainly that very quickly there would be no food, because big scale food production and transport depends completely of fuel.



Don't worry.. all those billions of pounds we've pumped into nuclear fusion research will magically pay off at the last minute. Honest.


----------



## Ninae

Who knows, but I've been hearing for years there are space ships around all the planet now, and if they weren't cloaked we wouldn't be able to see any sky. And they're looking out for the planet and have our best interests in heart. Maybe that's who those building iceberg homes are afraid of as they won't be wanting any changes.

There is a strange feeling indeed, but I don't have any armageddon scenario in my mind.


----------



## Bagseed

-=SS=- said:


> Don't worry.. all those billions of pounds we've pumped into nuclear fusion research will magically pay off at the last minute. Honest.


but where does the energy for hydrogen production come from? it is not abundant in the atmosphere (unlike nitrogen), electrolysis of water needs way too much energy and steam reforming (look it up, if you're not familiar) is, ironically done with hydrocarbons so it's also dependant on oil or gas. of course you cannot get the energy for hydrogen fusion + the energy we use for everything else just from hydrogen fusion, because that wouldn't even be a perpetuum mobile (which is in itself impossible) but a machinery which creates energy from nothing, which also violates all laws of thermodynamics. so I don't believe that fusion energy will be sustainable in the long term, because we will still need to mine lots of energy just for producing hydrogen, but maybe just change the timescale of the crash.
the only real abundant form of energy we have is sunlight, because the sun will continue to shine for a couple billion years longer and when it stops, the earth will die anyway.  
water power plants (whatever that is called in english) is also not a good option on a large scale, because big water power plant fuck up the environment where they are built, so powering the whole planet with that is also not really a good idea. I don't really know anythinig regarding wind power though, so that might also be worthwhile. but I believe that the only truly renewable energy will be taken from sunlight, so it is very important to make this technology much more efficient in the next few decades.

and, to stay a bit more on topic, Ninae, you still ignore some questions here. if you're interested in a discussion (if not, why are you posting on a discussion board), please comment on some statements by me and others.
and again, if there is evidence all around you for "something", then please share this..


----------



## Ninae

I already answeared many of your questions to do with the validity of a spiritual versus a materialist outlook and it's a bit off-topic. You can bring that subject up in other threads if you like. Some don't wish for publicity.


----------



## Bagseed

so in a sense you tell me that even though you think that you have proven something, you don't feel the need to actually inform others about your proof, and it's the other's fault because they can't relate to what you believe (which is completely subjective).

also I don't see how it's off-topic... you and others present ideas here and naturally some people will be looking for evidence for your ideas/beliefs/predictions/whatever (besides what you say), and you repeatedly refuse to offer anything, explaining this is because it has to do with things outside the material world so you cannot express it in speech (or mathematics of whatever).
so, and be honest with yourself, if you cannot offer something that others can independently verify (or not), how exactly have you proven anything?

I don't want to take your personal beliefs from you, because everybody has them, me included, but you should realize that beliefs are not the same as fact, no matter how "real" it feels.


----------



## -=SS=-

^

Nuclear fusion, in its current form, is a red herring. The ITER reactor, which is still not finished and absorbing more energy than it is giving out (in terms of cash  ), won't solve our energy needs anyway.. those reactors haven't been designed to extract the energy and are merely prototype demonstrations to show that fusion can be achieved. This has been going on for decades now and is just an excuse to take money. The technical issues surrounding the concept are immense.. and most likely unsolvable. You can't generate that kind of heat and neutron output and expect any earthly materials to keep that system stable for a prolonged period of time.

Solar, wind etc are all inferior energy generation techniques.. as are all our other systems.. nuclear, oil, coal. We never extract the power directly, always through an electrical turbine (magnets) or converting light to power, it's all secondary. Solar, wind etc are unstable and not consistent enough to power industry, and converting raw materials to generate steam to spin turbines will last only as long as the raw materials exist. Even fusion will rely on heat to create steam, to spin turbines. The materials needed to create turbines, solar panels etc are not infinite either. All those lovely wind turbines we have in the UK are screwing over someone elses environment in China somewhere, mining for the raw materials.

The only way we'll ever solve our energy problems once and for all is by going directly to the source itself and hooking into larger/cosmic natural systems. The Earth is a massive store of electrical potential, constantly being recharged by the Sun. The ionosphere holds more electrical potential than we would ever need, and again is constantly recharged. It's been more than 100 years since someone (Tesla) suggested we hook into the cosmic wheel and get our power directly. I don't believe it can't be done. The only thing that is stopping us is a failure of the imagination.


----------



## Bagseed

and yet people who explore their minds (and people have done this for thousand of years), they still didn't find a verified solution to this problem but are actually not consistent with each other.

okay then


----------



## -=SS=-

rmikhail said:


> It's verifiable only if you decide to explore..



Yeh we understand this point, but going right back to the original point of you trying to talk to other people and coming up against a wall.. why do you act surprised if people don't understand, or get frustrated if they don't want to know/explore these things? The majority of people operate according to materialist principles and that is never going to change.. the only issue is your reaction to this perceived issue.

It took me a few years to finally get the message myself and understand. I regret bothering family, friends and strangers with this stuff. I do. It was the wrong approach, but hey.. it was a lesson I had to learn. You have to treat people as friends first and always. If they don't want to know, respect that and move on to other topics. And compared to a lot of people I never really preached or anything, but I tried to test or interject ideas in the same fashion you described. It leads nowhere and only pisses everyone off, including yourself. You'll continue to beat your head against this "issue" until you finally understand the issue is actually _you_ and your ego, not the other people.

Some people are destined to go through this life with their eyes closed. That is their journey. If anything you're wasting your energy that could be put towards other uses.


----------



## Ninae

Bagseed said:


> so in a sense you tell me that even though you think that you have proven something, you don't feel the need to actually inform others about your proof



It's something you really expect me to prove to you? Are you one of those who say "If there is a God, show me the proof of it"?

It obviously doesn't work along these lines, or there would be nothing to it.


----------



## Bagseed

no I say "if you cannot prove god than it hasn't been proven", but you just fail to see the difference. also not disproving anything doesn't mean it's proven. only proof can prove something, lack of disproval cannot.

and yes, if you claim that "big changes" (you haven't even specified what will happen, just something) will come which will affect the whole planet or society, then I expect that you have more to say than "oh I just feel it".



> It obviously doesn't work along these lines, or there would be nothing to it.


but along which lines does it work? you cannot even answer that question in a way that everybody can relate.


----------



## Ninae

I don't think any aliens can come to save us. I think we have to raise the light in the world by or own power, and the more it increases the faster it grows, until it can no longer be stopped.

This is the critical point so many are waiting for but no one knows when it will be. Just if you're sensitive you can feel there's a certain lightness to things, the atmosphere has become lighter


----------



## Ninae

Yea, and also that it's a free-will world, and looks like it's going to remain that way.


----------



## swilow

Ninae, you are making statements as if you are privy to info that others aren't. But, you're unwilling to share your 'source'. Why is that?


----------



## Ninae

I don't have to share absolutely everything.

Some great channelings up today for what is The 11:11 Portal. I honestly wasn't expecting much as there always seem to be "portals" but I received a lot. I'll get into that more tomorrow so in the meantime you can have a look at those.


*The Flame of Unity and Love Is Ablaze - All Come!  
by Sananda and Archangel Michael
*

*Sananda:
* 

*The Changing of the Guard Is Underway
*
My Beloved Brothers and Sisters, I want to send you this message to offer reassurance and comfort in these last hours under the shadow of the old, troubled and destructive programs you had become so used to.  You have felt the impact of the intense and punishing frequency attacks, even as we have worked diligently from above and on the ground to dismantle them.  

We have sometimes chuckled with our human co-workers that it has been a bit like Whack-a-Mole:  each installation that shut down, another took its place, and we resolved each issue as it popped up, just as we have done in the financial sector.  Your safety, your happiness, and the smooth, uninterrupted distribution of your Prosperity Funds and the establishment of your numerous Freedom Programs are our primary concern.

The secret cabal programs were massively funded, intricately interconnected, and covered the entire globe.  As enslaved minions by the thousands broke free to come forward for protection and healing, and the permanent installations were dismantled, mobile units in trucks, airplanes and drones were mustered.  These last ditch technologies are mostly manned now by the most hard-bitten of the old guard cabal members, in their efforts to hang on, if only for a few more minutes, to their delusions of grandeur.

The news is out, Dear Friends, that Mother and Father God's prophesied end to the dark times is true, and it being enacted NOW.  Do not be disturbed by the "news" of financial collapse (It is the cabal system that is collapsing, of course), or the alarmists who fill the internet with disaster scenarios like incoming asteroids, evil alien invasions and such nonsense.  These are nothing more than propaganda messages from the very ones who created the suffering on Earth.  

None of these things will be allowed.  You are being protected by the Ashtar Command, backed up by billions - yes, billions - of benevolent Brothers and Sisters of the Galactic Federation of Light.  You will soon be able to see the millions of beautiful ships in your skies, and I can tell you, they are a wondrous sight.


*Add Your Sacred Fire to to the Torch of Love & Unity
*
My message is simply this:  Do not worry; do not fear; do not allow your mood or your thinking to be disrupted by ANYTHING in these last hours.  Continue to carry the torch of Freedom, Beloved Ones, as you have done so effectively for so long.  As you, the torch bearers, enter the Cosmic Olympic Stadium, you will join your flames to create the great and triumphant eternal Flame of Freedom which will now be reignited on Earth.

Long ago, before Lemuria sank, the priests and priestesses of the time foretold that the surface of Earth was headed for a long spiral downward into the experience of darkness and extreme duality.  In their wisdom, and with Mother and Father God's permission, the eternal sacred flames that had burned brightly all across the surface of Earth were moved to many higher dimensional Etheric Retreats.  The ongoing ceremony I now invite you to is the re-lighting of the sacred flames on the surface of Earth.  We begin with the flame of Unity on this day, 11/11/15.

Whenever you read this, go within and bring your treasured contribution.  Come into the cheering stadium, be seen on the great cosmic Jumbotron, as you commingle your torch flame with the mighty flame of Unity and Love.  As you read Michael's following message, keep the flame of Unity consciousness and compassion for all burning brightly in your hearts.

I am your loving Brother Sananda.

Transcribed by Kathryn E. May, November 11, 2015


*Archangel Michael:
*
Dearest bright shiny Family of Earth, it is I, your loving brother Michael.  I come to you on this auspicious day of 11/11 brimming with the exhilaration and anticipation that we in the Company of Heaven are feeling now. 

Truly, your long awaited and hard-earned Freedom Programs are well underway.  Get ready to trip the Light fantastic as you experience what's coming:  RV/GCR, NESARA/GESARA, worldwide release of healing and free energy technologies, abolishment of illegal government practices, the Debt Forgiveness Jubilee, the Disclosure Announcements, the Mass Landings, Mentorship Program and more!  

Of course, these events have long been in motion, humming and sometimes inching along just behind the scenes.  SOON it will feel to many as though these terrific endeavors simply burst forth from the wild blue yonder.  It is so thrilling because ALL will benefit from these blessed and assured events.  It is a sequence of occurrences that brings understanding, peace, freedom and joy to everyone!

How will you react when the true picture of the horrors that have been taking place on Earth are fully revealed?  How humanity responds to the full scope of damage and evil that you have been living with will be the next significant milestone for the inhabitants of Earth.  The conditions across Terra are shockingly worse and terrifyingly more painful than you yet comprehend.  I do not say this to scare or worry you.  You are mature and wise; you are ready to look at things for what they are.  You have worked tirelessly to prepare for your grand Ascension from the 3 rd to the 5th  dimension.  You are the strongest of the strong.

Respond with Love.  Love.  Love. 

You know inside what Love is and what it is not.  Every Soul is a child of Mother Father God and so gifted with knowing what Love is.  Confusion, entitlement, grudges - anything that keeps you from loving - is a choice.  Go into your heart and choose Love at all times and in all conditions.  

Should you feel yourself lose your grip on Love, even for an instant, call to us, and we will rush to your aid with an army of Angels to support you.  We will always be there to shower you with Love and to help you remember - the only answer to every question and the only way to live is Love.

And this is where our story begins!  As you have surmised, millions of Lightworkers are in similar situations all across this glorious world, wrapping up projects and already moving into the next magnificent phase of Life on Earth.  We are with you - closer than ever before!  

Each event coming will stun you with its beauty and delight you with its wonder.  Freedom begins now.  We are jumping up and down with joy because we cannot wait to unleash all the marvelous surprises we have waiting for you!  We cannot wait to hold you close in our arms.

Thank you for your courage and for your service.  I bow to you.

Your brother, Michael

Transcribed by Christine Burk, November 11, 2015


*
"The 11:11 Gateway of the Archangels"
Archangel Gabriel through Shanta Gabriel*


Dear Ones,

On November 11, the exalted moment of 11:11 for this year, the Archangels hold the Celestial Gateway open so you can access your Golden Template of Light - the 5th dimensional template for your new crystalline light body holding the frequencies for full divinity within your human form.

As you step through the Gateway, you are fully supported by the Angelic Dimensions to anchor this divine template of Light into your human form. It has been divinely decreed that on this day of 11-11, your new Golden Template is activated for you to fully download into your life.

When you have the preparation established within you, it is exhilarating to step through the portal provided by the Archangels during this 11:11 opening. The Gateways of Power are clear entries established on inter-dimensional levels, to create alignment within your energy systems. You are being offered an empowerment so you can feel the operation of higher frequencies in a condensed moment of time.

Once you sense the alignment within yourself, you are forever changed. You can claim this empowerment, access these exalted states that exist beyond the Gateway and use them to bless your own life and all of humanity.


*The Gateway of the Archangels
*
On November 11, your Golden Crystalline Template is activated to be grounded into the new frequencies of your human body through access to the pathways opened by the Archangels. Archangel Gabriel, Michael, Raphael and Sandalphon stand present as they hold Divine Light in massive pillars at the gateway that opens for you during this sacred moment in time.

Archangel Sandalphon holds frequencies of Earth's crystalline grid so you can anchor and become familiar with the new 5D energy systems.

Archangel Gabriel holds the power for Balance of the sacred masculine and feminine to awaken on the Earth, which allows Unity consciousness within each man, woman and child.

Archangel Michael offers you the courage to step into your highest potential as a blended divine human in 5D consciousness.

Archangel Raphael offers immersion into the Light of Divine Love that permeates every cell and brings into you the highest frequency your human form can integrate in this sacred moment of 11:11.


*How to Step through the Gateway
*
Bring the Soul's vision from your Higher Self for the new life you desire to awaken into your conscious awareness, honor it and hold it in your heart. Invite the Archangels for assistance to anchor the higher 5D frequencies very gracefully
into your human form. Ask to be in Harmony with the new crystalline Golden Template as decreed by your Soul's original blueprint to bring divinity into your human form.

Take sacred time during the 24 hours of November 11, most especially at the moments a digital clock displays 11:11, to anchor these intentions and visualize the Gateway of Power. The Archangels standing guard over the gateway are holding this expansive Portal of Golden Light open for you. See them standing there; massive wings of Light expanded in dedication to your own evolution and that of the Earth. These great Archangels are bringing to you a blessing from God.

When you walk through this gateway, holding the vision for new life of Peace and Harmony on the Earth, you align with the forces of all Creation, and a high level of Unity fills your world. That which does not align with these new frequencies of energy drops away. The old frequencies and energy systems cannot exist simultaneously, when your Soul becomes aligned with its purpose in an empowered, integrated way.

In the holy instant of profound opening, the Gateway of the Archangels awakens your divinity into alignment with your physical form, as you step into the 5D Golden Template for new life on Earth. Know that as you claim this for yourself, these frequencies bless all of humanity in this moment of awakening.


----------



## Ninae

"Get ready to trip the Light fantastic"


----------



## Munchkoala

Ninae, you seem to make unfounded assumptions about your "evidence."

What is the 5th dimension, from your own point of view?

Is it another spatial dimension? How would it interact with the other 3 spatial dimensions. 

What you have quoted is irrelevant. 

While it maybe true that absence of evidence is not evidence of absence in all cases, in this case it seems to hold true. 

P ⇒ Q, ¬Q ⊢ ¬P

If Ninae is correct, she will post relevant evidence and explain her hypothesis. 

Ninae posts irrelevant evidence and does not explain her hypothesis. 

Therefore, Ninae is incorrect.

It is reasonable to take absence of proof of the existence of 5D as positive proof of its non-existence. 

Please explain how the above is an argument from ignroance, if that is the case.


----------



## Ninae

Answear - it has to come alive inside you.


----------



## Munchkoala

How do you know? 

Has it come alive inside you? 

You seem to be delusional.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I get offended when people equate spiritual experience with mental illness. It's the ultimate cop out. If we can't trust our experience than who do we trust? Someone else's experience? It's the cognitive dissonance this produces that makes me feel crazy, not the experiences I'm having. I'm happy experiencing my reality and I work hard on integrating it so it doesn't step all over the experiences of others. If our experience is not a valid barometer for reality, then we got problems right? Well if the OP is crazy than so am I, only she is braver than I for relentlessly sharing it with the world. This is a P&S forum where people discuss spiritual matters. I personally find it rude to diagnose others mental health based on their spiritual experiences and the content of that experience. There's a separate forum for mental health issues if that's ones thing. 

It's obvious to me that reality is changing, because my reality is changing. Life talks to me in a much more direct way and I'm listening and humbled. It also talks to everyone else. When I bother to investigate the commonality of the experiences some are claiming to have, I find we are all speaking a different language but there are many common threads. That interests me tremendously. There's no lack of serendipities and my connection with God helps me purify it. It's that simple. It's that organic. If you need proof (often that's simply another word for ammunition) to validate the extent of my delusion, no thanks. I've already been down that road. There's countless websites dedicated to this, there are thousands of posts here talking about it, millions out there claiming it. If war broke out would you believe it? If the economy collapsed would you believe it? If you had an amazing spiritual experience would you believe it? If aliens landed in your back yard would you believe it? 

There is absolutely no point arguing if you aren't open to that sort of thing as a premise. So if you're feeling it cool, thanks for sharing. It can be lonely at times so feels good to know I'm not the only one. If you're not, oh well, don't feel bad. It took me a couple experiences of cosmic consciousness and serendipities so ridiculous I thought the universe was making fun of me to start saying, hmmm, maybe somethings going on. Lol. Oh well, I probably get the prize for being the most obtuse of the bunch. Seems the rate at which the individual goes through this wakeup process is not so much determined by convincing intellectual arguments, rather by the degree of mental resilience that the individual can handle when considering the corollary of the newly discovered reality. Of well, I forgive myself. I blame the matrix. Why else would the beautiful, infinite beings of spirit we all are find ourselves in such a limited biological existence fending for limited resources and suffering because of it? That to me is crazy. Still not sure what I'm gonna do about it except keep learning, keep praying and sharing this with God and offering support to those that are awakening around me (I've come across several already, including my sister and it can be rather unsettling for everyone involved.). Anyways, the gnostics figured this all out long ago.  

http://montalk.net/PKD_principles.html


----------



## Munchkoala

Feelings are not facts.


----------



## Ninae

levelsBeyond said:


> I blame the matrix. Why else would the beautiful, infinite beings of spirit we all are find ourselves in such a limited biological existence fending for limited resources and suffering because of it? That to me is crazy.



The Cube of Saturn. The symbol of this 3rd dimensional world - with the physical, emotional, and mental aspects but closed off to the higher planes of light and love/unity/bliss consciousness (cue drug-abuse). 

It's represented by a black cube, as even though it's made up of both light and darkness it's like being in darkness compared to the higher planes that we also have bodies or consciousness-layers in. The prison of the material world. 

But it feels as if a dam has broken now, we'll see what others say, but I'm hopeful it will be easy from here.


----------



## Munchkoala

"Archangel Michael" is not a credible source, nor is "Samanda."


----------



## iridescentblack

I hate to see skeptics and believers going at it like this. Is there any way we can resolve these reality v non-reality issues? One day skeptics and believers will have to meet half way on these things... otherwise we're fucked. Need evidence for that, you badgers? Go look in a fucking history book.


----------



## Ninae

Ever noticed the way when someone are trying to bring some light to humanity someone has to block it?


----------



## Munchkoala

Do you realize you are being metaphorical with the word "light"?

If you wish to make your views known, then you should be open to criticism. 

Philosophy = love of knowledge. 

I have my own spiritual views but I do not equate them with reality.


----------



## L2R

willow11 said:


> People always think they live in the most momentous of times. People having been predicted dramatic upheaval and judgement for millennia. End times, shifts in consciouessness. I'm sure that something great and massive is what we need, but history suggests we simply have to make do with what we have, make the best of things and stop looking for external salvation. It hasn't come yet, despite our dire need.



spot on



Munchkoala said:


> You seem to be delusional.



she has been posting this stuff for years here, however where there was anxiety formerly, now there is a hopefulness in her posts. ninae isn't hurting anyone, and she seems not to be suffering herself, so it is entirely tolerable for now. please stay friendly. 



levelsBeyond said:


> I get offended when people equate spiritual experience with mental illness.


agreed, but that is not what is happening in this thread.


----------



## Munchkoala

l2r said:


> she has been posting this stuff for years here, however where there was anxiety formerly, now there is a hopefulness in her posts. Ninae isn't hurting anyone, and she seems not to be suffering herself, so it is entirely tolerable for now. Please stay friendly.


ok.


----------



## Munchkoala

If I understand correctly, Ninae is like the little sister of BL P&S. 

Can we start again, Ninae?

Do you partake in yoga or meditation?

I do, and I find it to be a spiritual experience the majority of the time.


----------



## Ninae

More like the big sister.

I do yoga, meditation, and clear my energy centers daily. I might make a thread about some of the things I've done. I'm also a vegetarian (mostly fruitarian/raw-foodist).


----------



## Munchkoala

Sounds like you're very healthy. 

What does "clear my energy centers" mean? Does it mean what I think it means?


----------



## Ninae

Umm, I use visualisation techniques (and mantras/prayer).

Like seeing beams of light going through your energy centers and clear out the blockages. Most of us carry on a lot and should clear regularly.


----------



## Munchkoala

Do you ever picture alternating colours, when focussing on different parts of your body, while you are meditating? 

I find that is very calming.


----------



## Ninae

Mostly the chakra colours, the violet flame, or white/golden light. There's only imagination to limit what you can do.


----------



## Xorkoth

levelsBeyond said:


> It's obvious to me that reality is changing, because my reality is changing. Life talks to me in a much more direct way and I'm listening and humbled.



I find this to be the case with me as well, I am flowing with life much more freely and listening to my intuition and I find I'm usually right about things.  However I know why this is, it's because I removed the impediments weighing me down and involved myself heavily in things that inspire me and bring me joy and passion.  I'm surrounded by love and support and beautiful things.  So it's only natural that I would become re-connected with the state we are all capable of and most of us experience as children, before we get all corrupted by the world.  I have made a conscious decision to live this way, but it's not magic, it's willpower and opportunity.  I am lucky enough to live in a world where my survival needs are all but given, and where I am able to pursue my passions and have a tribe of other humans in which we lift each other up and support each other as we truly are, and I see the value and beauty in choosing to live life "in the flow", so I am embracing this opportunity to do so.

The reason I don't believe that this is also due to some sort of universal or planetary shift happening on some higher plane with higher beings is because I know just as many people who are not feeling this way at all, just as I always have known people living this way and not living this way.  Just because I'm feeling it and others I know are does not mean it's something special (aside from the fact that being able to live life as an open human is a pretty fucking special thing in itself).

Incidentally I DO believe there is a shift happening; there is always a shift happening of some sort.  Culturally in my country, young people (all kinds of people but especially young people) are finding it easier and easier to pursue the life that brings them joy, because there are fewer rigid societal expectations of what one should be, and what is acceptable.  We are increasingly free to be who we are, rather than feeling like we need to be pigeon-holed into some narrow definition of "successful human".  The result of this, naturally, is that more people would end up living fulfilling lives, and people who are fulfilled and happy and free of societal dogma are more likely to be connected to the unmolested nature of humanity and themselves.  I choose to believe that as people of the younger generation come more into dominance over those who are currently dominant and have been for a long time, the world (at least much of the world) will improve, as people who are more tuned in to the critical problems we face, and more caring of the greater good, and more connected to others, come into power.  I don't know whether this will happen for sure, but I am in control of my own perspective and believing this gives me hope (and I see evidence for it), and therefore increases my quality of life and reduces my negative baggage that used to drag me down.

The power to be what we want to be rests in us and us alone.  It's a nice idea to think that there are angels and higher-dimensional beings that are lovingly guiding us towards a golden age, but I think it's just wishful thinking at best, and at worst it removes responsibility for our own future from us, which is what got us into a lot of these messes in the first place.

Of course I could be wrong, maybe Archangel Michael is trying to talk to me right now.  But my explanation rings a lot more true to me, so that's what I'm going with.


----------



## Ninae

Your angels are always talking to you. It can be through images, thoughts or phrases, or placing memories or songs in your head.  They can see us, even if we can't see them, so they will be sitting beside you talking to you but we often can't hear them.


----------



## -=SS=-

Xorkoth said:


> I find this to be the case with me as well, I am flowing with life much more freely and listening to my intuition and I find I'm usually right about things.



Do you mind if I ask where abouts you are in the world and what you do for a living? Forgive me if I've asked this before, and also if you don't want to share in public I will understand.



Xorkoth said:


> The reason I don't believe that this is also due to some sort of universal or planetary shift happening on some higher plane with higher beings is because I know just as many people who are not feeling this way at all, just as I always have known people living this way and not living this way.  Just because I'm feeling it and others I know are does not mean it's something special (aside from the fact that being able to live life as an open human is a pretty fucking special thing in itself).



It might be a good idea for anyone who believes something magical is happening to think about people living in tribes and disconnected from the modern world altogether. Are these people feeling anything I wonder? Another is to look at Terence McKenna and his timewave theory. He made a good case, as have others before him. But what has it amounted to? Nothing. I think his in particular is a great example to pick on, perhaps _the_ example.. because this was a man who understood the level of bullshit in the world, and yet peddled a theory which was completely absurd. I'm not convinced he actually believed it either and that he was just trying to sell his story to make ends meet, like many others do.



Xorkoth said:


> Incidentally I DO believe there is a shift happening; there is always a shift happening of some sort.  Culturally in my country, young people (all kinds of people but especially young people) are finding it easier and easier to pursue the life that brings them joy, because there are fewer rigid societal expectations of what one should be, and what is acceptable.  We are increasingly free to be who we are, rather than feeling like we need to be pigeon-holed into some narrow definition of "successful human".  The result of this, naturally, is that more people would end up living fulfilling lives, and people who are fulfilled and happy and free of societal dogma are more likely to be connected to the unmolested nature of humanity and themselves.  I choose to believe that as people of the younger generation come more into dominance over those who are currently dominant and have been for a long time, the world (at least much of the world) will improve, as people who are more tuned in to the critical problems we face, and more caring of the greater good, and more connected to others, come into power.  I don't know whether this will happen for sure, but I am in control of my own perspective and believing this gives me hope (and I see evidence for it), and therefore increases my quality of life and reduces my negative baggage that used to drag me down.



I'm hesitant to call a victory so soon. Personally I think it's only going to accelerate the disintegration of human civilization. On the one hand we've liberated a lot for the individual, but as a society we've destroyed too many institutions and traditions that helped bind us all together. Without any unity we become atomized and far more malleable for controlling forces. Love, drugs, music and free spiritedness is only going to carry us so far before the exigencies of life press on us, as they always do so long as we have bodies. In our quest for a better society we may destroy the only foundation we have by forcing things too quickly. There's a nice parallel between communities and towns, and what has happened to those places as a result of globalization and changing social structures/beliefs.. it hasn't been positive.

As for young people. Hah! I wish man.. I honestly do. I get the sense there's a drive for more important things, friendship, community and so forth.. but no one has a plan of how to get there. Again there's this desire to bring down more institutions and break away.. but break away to what? Who's going to feed us? Cloth us? It's like the hippy movement all over again. For those who are working within the system.. I think they're even more helpless than the previous generation was.. completely addicted to technology, drugs, money and so forth.. and exposed to the same pressures as every generation before them.. the game changes people. Institutions and work places have their own states of mind that aren't easily broken. Sometimes I even get the impression that very large institutions are actually conscious entities which then in turn influence those who work within its structure. A scary thought. 

Overall I see a seriously negative trend emerging, not a positive one. We've been living in the most peaceful global era in all of history, but I don't think it's going to last. The economic situation alone is cause for serious concern.. we've clearly reached the limits of this model.. and you know what that means is coming? War. A big war.


----------



## Ninae

I don't see a war. I think some form of economic collapse and social unrest is almost without a doubt coming, though. The only question is how we will pull through it.


----------



## -=SS=-

Ninae said:


> I don't see a war. I think some form of economic collapse and social unrest is almost without a doubt coming, though. The only question is how we will pull through it.



War. All the peace and love tends to go out the window when people get desperate. If the rug got pulled and the government said war is what would save us, I'd bet my bottom dollar we'd all go along with it.


----------



## Xorkoth

-=SS=- said:


> Do you mind if I ask where abouts you are in the world and what you do for a living? Forgive me if I've asked this before, and also if you don't want to share in public I will understand.



I live in the North Carolina mountains in the US, a beautiful place I moved to and love very much.  I do computer programming for my job, and due to being invaluable and then moving away from where the physical office is, I have been working from my home office for the past 7 and a half years.  I am also pursuing music and am in 2 bands which are both starting to gig a lot more and become more successful... it's the main thing I'm focused on.  So, I'm definitely lucky and my situation makes it easier to be positive and feel the way I do; there's virtually nothing in the way.  Of course I moved here and made life decisions because I had the feeling it would allow me to live this way, so it was at least largely by design.



> I'm hesitant to call a victory so soon. Personally I think it's only going to accelerate the disintegration of human civilization. On the one hand we've liberated a lot for the individual, but as a society we've destroyed too many institutions and traditions that helped bind us all together. Without any unity we become atomized and far more malleable for controlling forces. Love, drugs, music and free spiritedness is only going to carry us so far before the exigencies of life press on us, as they always do so long as we have bodies. In our quest for a better society we may destroy the only foundation we have by forcing things too quickly. There's a nice parallel between communities and towns, and what has happened to those places as a result of globalization and changing social structures/beliefs.. it hasn't been positive.
> 
> As for young people. Hah! I wish man.. I honestly do. I get the sense there's a drive for more important things, friendship, community and so forth.. but no one has a plan of how to get there. Again there's this desire to bring down more institutions and break away.. but break away to what? Who's going to feed us? Cloth us? It's like the hippy movement all over again. For those who are working within the system.. I think they're even more helpless than the previous generation was.. completely addicted to technology, drugs, money and so forth.. and exposed to the same pressures as every generation before them.. the game changes people. Institutions and work places have their own states of mind that aren't easily broken. Sometimes I even get the impression that very large institutions are actually conscious entities which then in turn influence those who work within its structure. A scary thought.
> 
> Overall I see a seriously negative trend emerging, not a positive one. We've been living in the most peaceful global era in all of history, but I don't think it's going to last. The economic situation alone is cause for serious concern.. we've clearly reached the limits of this model.. and you know what that means is coming? War. A big war.



You may be right.  For years I was stuck on this idea and it brought a lot of darkness to my life.  I can see how your prediction would happen but it doesn't do me any good to dwell on it so I try to be positive about it, see the good in things, and make my life right now as enjoyable and positive as I can.  That way if it happens, at least I won't have spent the years I had the opportunity to live well slip away due to cynicism and internal darkness.  Like I said, it's a choice I've made, choosing how to see the world and what to see in the world.  Despite the issues I see a lot of good.  Partly due to where I live (a warm and exciting community of people I relate to that has a tendency to celebrate life and in which there is an inordinate amount of creativity and art).

There's a fine line between denial and hope sometimes... when I was stuck in darkness (mainly due to opiate addiction and an abusive long-term relationship), I couldn't fathom how I could see the world any other way but when I got rid of those things and fully immersed myself in the culture I planted myself into, I began to see the positives, which still exist in this world in abundance.  I am surrounded by a successful and beautiful community HERE and NOW, and that's what I choose to focus on.  I think that, aside from someone who is perhaps inclined to enter the system and change it from the inside, the best one can do for the world is to be the best person they can be and hope it inspires others.  I can't change global warming, environment destruction, political corruption, destructive greed, or anything else like that on a large scale, but I can change those things and my responses to them in me and I can hopefully influence others to change them in themselves.  And then maybe they can influence more in the same way, and so on.  I don't know if it will work but it makes me happy to try.


----------



## Ninae

It's just this kind of inner work we always hear is what really makes the difference. Due to the butterfly/domino effect. Like Gabriel said, even a single prayer can be what eventually shifts the balance of the world. 

That is not the same as navel-gazing, it means realising what has been hidden from us - that we, each individually and especially combined, have the power to transform this world.


----------



## Xorkoth

^^ That I agree with.


----------



## Ninae

And especially critical to remember in these days - keep the level of your thoughts, feelings, and vibration as a whole as high as possible. The razor's edge.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> I find this to be the case with me as well, I am flowing with life much more freely and listening to my intuition and I find I'm usually right about things.  However I know why this is, it's because I removed the impediments weighing me down and involved myself heavily in things that inspire me and bring me joy and passion.  I'm surrounded by love and support and beautiful things.  So it's only natural that I would become re-connected with the state we are all capable of and most of us experience as children, before we get all corrupted by the world.  I have made a conscious decision to live this way, but it's not magic, it's willpower and opportunity.  I am lucky enough to live in a world where my survival needs are all but given, and where I am able to pursue my passions and have a tribe of other humans in which we lift each other up and support each other as we truly are, and I see the value and beauty in choosing to live life "in the flow", so I am embracing this opportunity to do so.



I know it was hard fought to get to where you are now and to find that right balance. You're feeling IT! You're creating your own vision for your life as you are blessed to do. That's what this is all about to me. What you're experiencing is IT! Whether you're child-labor assembling iPhones in China or someone communing with angles, that's your reality. Same principles apply. Your experience is valid, make it work for you. That's how I feel about it.


----------



## Ninae

Back in June there was someone who said they can hear and feel the new energies coming in...others did not seem to but their behaviour and way of being was a reflection of it.


----------



## -=SS=-

Ninae said:


> And especially critical to remember in these days - keep the level of your thoughts, feelings, and vibration as a whole as high as possible. The razor's edge.



Tell that to the majority of the world who live in poverty or trashed up environments. It's easy to get swept up in this stuff in 1st world nations. If you make your own little corner a nice corner to be in, like Xorkoth has done by deliberate action, then that's all dandy and one should feel happy with what they have achieved. But this idea that things are improving because we're predestined to reach some new level or something like that.. that's first world story telling. Take a good objective look at the condition of our nations and where the world is heading.. 

Being very blunt here, fantasy and escapism are not a new concepts. We've always had the potential to change the world too. Nothing has changed in that regard but the world will not change without sweat and blood, as has always been the case. Praying or looking to the heavens is fantastical thinking not pragmatic action. I think it would be a prudent move to reconsider your position Ninae, because you're likely to be disappointed when nothing has changed in 10 years time except more people losing their jobs.

EDIT: I apologize for being a bit blunt here.. I wasted quite a few years indulging the idea of the 2012 thing, which has left me a bit bitter and cynical (more so)


----------



## Ninae

This is true, but I meant that even though and despite of it I feel like this is where we are now. It's not about a philosophical view of what makes sense, etc. Before slavery was abolished in this part of the world most would say the notion was crazy, but there was a few who saw the possibility and believed in it, and that was enough. 

Sometimes I think reality flips like that even if the odds seem against it.


----------



## vortech

Our intuition is our greatest tool. 
I would like to share my book with this thread that it may help some light their path. The section titled 'tuning' is the real meat of it, where my teaching come to a head.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BznGre-0Bn01TGplanp0NmFGYWs/view?usp=docslist_api

Godspeed, and be safe on this auspicious day of Friday 11/13/15. I for one am not leaving my house today. A good day to read a book


----------



## vortech

The phenomenology section is also rife with information that was more or less 'channeled' to me.
Funny, I didn't realize until after I had written the book, that it was basically a channeled work. The final edits now are all delicate work.


----------



## Jabberwocky

vortech said:


> I would like to share my book with this thread that it may help some light their path.



That's freakin' awesome man. I always hoped someone would do something like this. Congrats. I'll give it a read.


----------



## vortech

I dunno about you guys, but I have Ascended right now.


----------



## Ninae

Well, that's a twist.


----------



## Jabberwocky

you can be this light here on earth


----------



## Ninae

I hope there weren't any substances involved.


----------



## vortech

You do know, this is a website about substances, right?


----------



## Munchkoala

This "Ascension" through meditation. 

I suppose I have experienced a sense of pleasure that could be considered Ascension by others. 

It's like when making love and feeling a bliss that is unparalleled by anything else. 

I'm not sure it takes me anywhere, nor is it anything but brain chemicals flowing. 

I was doing a yoga class today, and the girl taking the class was giggling along with me as I struggled to be flexible enough for several poses. 

The moment I walked in there, she was all smiley with me, and I think we had a sense of understanding that others in the class did not. 

She came and sat next to me in her tight yoga clothes a couple of times. I especially liked it when she spread her legs in front of me in "happy baby" pose. 

If I were not in a relationship, I'm sure I would have asked her what she was doing tonight. 

Wait, what was I discussing again?


----------



## Ninae

Making love would be feeding on energy outside of yourself...we can all do that... attaining ascencion would mean feeding on the God-energy within so you become independent.


----------



## Munchkoala

So, what if "God" = love? 

There are many that claim love is their higher power. 

Love-energy?


----------



## Ninae

Yes, of course, but being connected to your own inner source as opposed to needing it from outside. If you can feel lonely you're not connected. I guess most can only imagine this on psychedelics, etc.


----------



## vortech

Lonely is a very foreign feeling to me these days. We are an army of consciousness aligning.


----------



## Ninae

Agreed. I find telepathic contact becomes easier and easier, or a form of energy-exchange. Physical proximity is not necessary to interact with someone.


----------



## Ninae

There was some interesting quotes in that blog, seen from a different kind of perspective, although these are from early summer. 

_
"Death of the west, rise of the east.  No more needs to be said on this.  Watch it happen.  Most are begging for it.  The grass is always greener...

The Variable is the wave.  Called this because they are creating a screen to blur it out.  They won't be able to keep everyone silent who can see past the screen but the noise may drown them out."

"What is "the wave?
Energy. Starting at the centre of the Galaxy and causing all planetary bodies to react as well."

"The wave is coming, we have felt it building for some time now.  You know as well as anyone that no one knows for sure how this will effect things.  These unpredictable events have already begun.   All eyes on deck.

Pay no mind to the rabble.  Just prepare to move with the earth, sway with the wind, and ride this wave."

"This wave is softening our shadow aspects, our hungry wolves, clearing the way for authentic self Love, when we come to love ourselves again, in a balanced way we can Love others and the Planetary Soul unconditionally as She loves us! 

All we have to do is open ourselves, relax extend ourselves to just be, feel our connection to Her, so that we may grow our individual frequency range to stay within Hers..Love is the key. 

The wave will bring with it all of the above. Awakening to new aspects of reality. Remembering who and what we are. A reset of some systems. Along with some physical occurrences. Yes, no one knows exactly how this will play out."

"Seeking energy from others usually happens when people do not realize they have their own direct connection to source energy. This will clear itself out as more and more humans learn, accept, and act from the knowledge that they have a direct connection to Source. 

It will reach a critical mass tipping point soon, and the ratio of humans reconnecting back to source will increase exponentially. The incoming real wave will provide more than enough energy for this process."

"Time frames cannot be predicted which is why every prediction made on such events turn out to be false."

"Your writer hopes that (and is attempting to himself) we can end these cycles as we ride this wave so that we can find fresh water on the other side."

"Trust yourself, as this is part of your test.  These discoveries will trigger your long term memory from past lives and your universal consciousness."_


----------



## -=SS=-

Ninae said:


> Death of the west, rise of the east.



Haha wut :D I really, really doubt that.


----------



## Doctor.K

This is a very very interesting subject. It's almost hard to type any of my feelings because I fear spreading thoughts that may not be universally true. But I would like to read some more of what Ninae has to say, not to necessarily take it to heart or anything but to see the different perspectives on this FACTUAL thing called the one-consciousness. I know this to be true through a sober "ghost" "spiritual entity" what have you, experience and during 5g shroom trips and the like. It is very hard to express these things through any language that we currently use. These are my current thoughts and I will add more as the conversation progresses.


----------



## Doctor.K

Ninae said:


> Agreed. I find telepathic contact becomes easier and easier, or a form of energy-exchange. Physical proximity is not necessary to interact with someone.


 I know this is definitely impossible to describe in any languages we use today, but how would you explain this phenomenon? I'm very interested to hear what you have to say about this. (I do keep in mind that you could be crazier than Buffalo Bill, no offense, but at the same time you could be completely right).


----------



## Ninae

Nothing crazy or anything that's well-developed. But I've now had enough of these types of experiences in all kinds of states (drugs, withdrawals, sleep-deprivation) that I know it's not just my imagination.

In a normal, sober state it takes more to break through. I'm mostly clair-sentient, or can read other people's energies/emotions very clearly (empath) like many can. Thoughts are more refined and a bit trickier, but I can sometimes clock what someone is thinking by seeing the mental energies shift in their eyes, or sometimes the other person will pronounce the words I have on my mind for me. 

There have also been times when I've been in a trance-like state, or about to fall asleep, where I've somehow tuned into other frequencies of band waves of thought. The way it works is just thoughts flowing through your mind, just like you're thinking them yourself, but they go against and interrupt your normal train of thought. Like, if you're in the middle of something, something else will come up that's truly foreign to you and you don't know where came from. It's not like "hearing voices", more like listening in on other people's conversation.

What I said about connecting with people from a distance was a bit more vague. But I find you can connect quite well with people through your imagination if you want to. It can be a bit like having imaginary conversations with a form of emotional exchange that satisfies the urge for interaction in some way. 

I tend to think this happens on a higher level, where we are all basically one and always have a part of ourselves accessible for others to connect with, so it might be more fourth/fifth dimensional, I guess. Definitely need to lift yourself a bit out of this reality.


----------



## Doctor.K

Ninae said:


> Nothing crazy or anything that's well-developed. But I've now had enough of these types of experiences in all kinds of states (drugs, withdrawals, sleep-deprivation) that I know it's not just my imagination.
> 
> In a normal, sober state it takes more to break through. I'm mostly clair-sentient, or can read other people's energies/emotions very clearly (empath) like many can. Thoughts are more refined and a bit trickier, but I can sometimes clock what someone is thinking by seeing the mental energies shift in their eyes, or sometimes the other person will pronounce the words I have on my mind for me.
> 
> There have also been times when I've been in a trance-like state, or about to fall asleep, where I've somehow tuned into other frequencies of band waves of thought. The way it works is just thoughts flowing through your mind, just like you're thinking them yourself, but they go against and interrupt your normal train of thought. Like, if you're in the middle of something, something else will come up that's truly foreign to you and you don't know where came from. It's not like "hearing voices", more like listening in on other people's conversation. As far as "tuning in" to other "entity's" thoughts/energy I do not notice this/have not ever noticed this within myself. Maybe I do not listen hard enough or haven't taught myself how to?
> 
> What I said about connecting with people from a distance was a bit more vague. But I find you can connect quite well with people through your imagination if you want to. It can be a bit like having imaginary conversations with a form of emotional exchange that satisfies the urge for interaction in some way.
> 
> I tend to think this happens on a higher level, where we are all basically one and always have a part of ourselves accessible for others to connect with, so it might be more fourth/fifth dimensional, I guess. Definitely need to lift yourself a bit out of this reality.



Was the last part directed to me? Nevermind it, there is no need for me to be offended, I probably assumed. I too can read peoples emotions pretty clearly (not as clearly as you claim probably) and also what they are thinking even more so. I find myself knowing what people are thinking and what they are about to say VERY often. I do not know if this is due to my knowledge of Psychology, or a natural talent that has developed or both. But I do think that all are born with at least a small bit of that ability and just need to learn how to use it. As far as "tuning in" to another "frequency" to hear energy/thoughts I have not noticed this at all. Maybe I have not taught myself how to or am not naturally inclined to do this.

Can you elaborate on how you practice/train yourself to be me more in-tune with others mind in day-to-day life (as this is very useful).


----------



## Ninae

I don't really practice. I just notice. Yes, I think this is how we are all born and communicate (and learn to talk) as children, then learn to suppress it as it becomes too over-whelming. So you need to have the courage/love to be consciously aware of it. 

And, yes, many of us can read others very well, it just tends to be more subconscious or suppressed to make life easier.


----------



## Doctor.K

Very interesting observations Ninae, thank you for your information and time. I will monitor this thread closely.


----------



## Xorkoth

Ninae said:


> Nothing crazy or anything that's well-developed. But I've now had enough of these types of experiences in all kinds of states (drugs, withdrawals, sleep-deprivation) that I know it's not just my imagination.
> 
> In a normal, sober state it takes more to break through. I'm mostly clair-sentient, or can read other people's energies/emotions very clearly (empath) like many can. Thoughts are more refined and a bit trickier, but I can sometimes clock what someone is thinking by seeing the mental energies shift in their eyes, or sometimes the other person will pronounce the words I have on my mind for me.
> 
> There have also been times when I've been in a trance-like state, or about to fall asleep, where I've somehow tuned into other frequencies of band waves of thought. The way it works is just thoughts flowing through your mind, just like you're thinking them yourself, but they go against and interrupt your normal train of thought. Like, if you're in the middle of something, something else will come up that's truly foreign to you and you don't know where came from. It's not like "hearing voices", more like listening in on other people's conversation.
> 
> What I said about connecting with people from a distance was a bit more vague. But I find you can connect quite well with people through your imagination if you want to. It can be a bit like having imaginary conversations with a form of emotional exchange that satisfies the urge for interaction in some way.
> 
> I tend to think this happens on a higher level, where we are all basically one and always have a part of ourselves accessible for others to connect with, so it might be more fourth/fifth dimensional, I guess. Definitely need to lift yourself a bit out of this reality.



I also believe it is possible to transmit/receive energies and even thoughts between people, in fact I think we and other animals do it all the time.  Anyone with empathy can sense how others are feeling, it's pretty easy to notice if you pay attention.  My ex and I, even though it was ultimately a very destructive relationship, enjoyed many years of being extremely close.  She and I had so many cases of really unlikely coincidences and mental connections, often finding we had communicated without speaking.  One of my best friends and I live far apart and rarely speak or see each other, but more than 5 times I have gone to call him and I pressed call to call him and put the phone to my ear, and he was already there... we had both tried calling at the same time and one of us had gotten through a second earlier so the call got picked up before it even rang.  I can't deny these experiences, I believe in the oneness of the universe and I think we have mechanisms in place to tap into this connection.  These can be worked out just like anything else in the body to become stronger or allowed to grow weaker.  Mirror neurons are an interesting concept though I think it's more complicated than that.

"Magic" is just how we explain things we don't understand yet.


----------



## Pibolar

willow11 said:


> Mainly through playing music, drumming mainly.



Hey man, I am a casual drummer myself. What kind of music do you play?

@ Ninae, in your original post you mention feeling a sort of God-like bliss which is indescribable. I believe I know what you mean as I use to experience the sensation as a child. I don't know if this is a regular occurring phenomenon, or if it's me being "in tune" with my spirituality or feelings or nature. I haven't felt that in a very long time though.


----------



## Ninae

_The Wave


"Something beautiful is going to happen. A spark of consciousness causing an evolution of organic life in a massive section of our Galaxy, passing through our Solar System, most greatly impacting this planet. Earth. This is what this writer has been referring to as "The Wave". 

(Not to be confused with "Wave X" or other "waves". Yes you will be able to discern between the two. The Universe is much more powerful than the beings who play within it.)

The darkness has overtaken this part of the universe. This frequency wave is meant to balance this. A way to correct the many many mistakes made by many groups of beings over a very long period of time. This is your time to shine. Take advantage of it.

After reading, meditate on this and you will see it is happening and we are right on the edge of an abyss of the unknown. This is going to unfold, but how, and exactly when, is unpredictable.

Here is what I can tell you based on collecting data from various sources internal and external.

There will be two sides to choose from.

On one side, you will see this drama play out.  On the other you will step sideways off of this path, and circle back to a new path.

What both side will share will be an overlapping period of time where we will see the physical world give birth to something of a new vibration. As if the Earth is currently in a cocoon about to go from caterpillar to moth or butterfly.

The cocoon has to crack open for this to happen and this planet will experience a change.

No one can say exactly when. All the signs are indicating this will come soon.

You are making a choice. Your choice is not to be fully decided until it occurs, but, you are making it with all of your thoughts and actions between (a while ago technically but let’s say..) now and then.

We are creating what our world will be with all of our thoughts and actions between now and then.  Yes this was just repeated, again.

Unlike when you vote in an election, your choice matters here.

These two worlds would look decidedly different.

Everything I have said in my blog about the rulers of this world and blah, blah, blah, on one side. Your writer’s references to nature, love,  understanding and respect,  the other."
_


----------



## Ninae

Well, now I'm so confused, I almost give up. But I basically resonate with and hope for this kind of outcome. I guess we will see.


http://lightworkers.org/channeling/...t-germain-lady-nada-one-who-serves-and-ashira


----------



## relex_author

The skies have been looking a bit 'unusual' the past 5 or so months. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## vortech

Ninae thank you so much for those channeled messages. Once again the nail meets the head of the hammer. I too have been receiving messages to light my path continuously, in both sobreity and induced alteration. I am at a good balance in my tuning work. Its about half and half currently.


----------



## vortech

I can't say much more for now until some more work is complete, but to resonate with the increasing balance of the East and West. I was on a 3 mile walk yesterday morning and there was an amazing, consist and strong blow of wind from the East.


----------



## Ninae

Yes, I receive a lot, but I also make an effort to. I've been doing a lot of shadow-work and purification, clearing the aura and chakra blockages, etc. (meditation, prayer, mantras, diet and yoga, reading and contemplation). It seems to have worked and I'm now a better receiver for universal love.

It's now the ideal time for this work.


----------



## swilow

^When you say "work" what do you refer to?



Pibolar said:


> Hey man, I am a casual drummer myself. What kind of music do you play?



Hey. Well, when it comes to drumming for meditative purposes, I have a set of old congas (that need new skin) that I like to beat upon. I really want to get a Udu. I've played one a few times, really love the tones produced. I also play standard 'rock' drums, though in metal style, much to the dismay of my girl.

In terms of other music, I make a fair amount of minimal/psy, ambient, industrial and some doom/black/post-metal stuff. What sort of stuff do you play? Off topic, I know, but I certainly _feel it_ when I drum


----------



## vortech

willow11 said:


> ^When you say "work" what do you refer to?
> 
> Hey. Well, when it comes to drumming for meditative purposes, I have a set of old congas (that need new skin) that I like to beat upon. I really want to get a Udu. I've played one a few times, really love the tones produced. I also play standard 'rock' drums, though in metal style, much to the dismay of my girl.
> 
> In terms of other music, I make a fair amount of minimal/psy, ambient, industrial and some doom/black/post-metal stuff. What sort of stuff do you play? Off topic, I know, but I certainly _feel it_ when I drum



I don't think it is off topic. Music, in particular drumming, is a path to reaching a state of flow (alpha), and flow is an integral part of clearing the signal of intuition. Djembe is a personal favorite, but whenever I get a chance on a hang drum I peak out at some point.
Work today pivots on reading, cleaning house (in more ways than one) music, breaking to walk in nature. When I am called to it I send messages to contacts to get feedback on trains of thought.
I am in between jobs and waiting on responses from recent applications, so I am treating intuiting as a full time job at the moment.


----------



## Ninae

Yes, and speaking of getting into alpha, I love brainwave-entraining music like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI-_uP2JJYU

By "work" I mean working on your own betterment on all levels. Clearing negativity, raising your vibrations, connecting with your higher self. Reclaiming your sovereignty.


----------



## vortech

relex_author said:


> The skies have been looking a bit 'unusual' the past 5 or so months. Anyone else notice this?


We've had a lot of clear days in my area recently along with unseasonaly warm temperatures. Your statement brought to mind the subject of geoengineering, 'chemtrails' which I have been skeptically researching and observing since the turn of the century. Seen some things that can't be explained by natural phenomena  (for example persistent contrails in the shape of circles, and noteworthy patterns of persistent contrails, 'X's and the like), perhaps it is just military exercises/training or some other more covert program (barium/aluminum to clarify radar signals possibly? Ionopheric programs such as HAARP are said to have a relation) , and I noticed patterns that these trails are laid at the head of weather fronts. I've remained on the line of skepticism during this time while also considering evidence/documents that surface on the interwebs. Anyway I'm just rambling collected thoughts, I know this is not a thread about geoengineering but it can be interesting to entertain possibilities of broad connections.


----------



## swilow

^Given the ambiguity of this conversation, its hard to say if anything is really off topic. 

I am having some odd experiences recently. Mainly physical objects that seem to stop working when I use them. I keep writing with pens that simply don't function, my two CD players don't want to work, and my computer keeps fucking up. My car is also playing up, and I think I need to fix the transmission- again. Last night, a part of my roof fell off- I can't really think of anything causal there. Miss Willow thinks I am surrounded by a cloud of negativity and anger ATM, and the world is responding accordingly. I don't know about that, but its annoying. I am also really clumsy, and dropping things and stmbling more then normal. It seems quite odd to me.

I think I need to clean my brain out with a dissociative or DMT. 



			
				Ninae said:
			
		

> By "work" I mean working on your own betterment on all levels. Clearing negativity, raising your vibrations, connecting with your higher self. Reclaiming your sovereignty.



And what do you do to achieve these ends? Meditation, mindfulness, ritual...? I don't know, some of what you wrote above seems like empty words to an extent. Recaliming soveriegnty from whom? What vibrations? I'm sorry for being so skeptical, I simply cannot help it! 

Do you have any interest in occult Ninae? I refer to things such as hermeticism, Thelema, Enochian magick, kaballah...*

*I may have asked you before I think...


----------



## Pibolar

willow11 said:


> Hey. Well, when it comes to drumming for meditative purposes, I have a set of old congas (that need new skin) that I like to beat upon. I really want to get a Udu. I've played one a few times, really love the tones produced. I also play standard 'rock' drums, though in metal style, much to the dismay of my girl.
> 
> In terms of other music, I make a fair amount of minimal/psy, ambient, industrial and some doom/black/post-metal stuff. What sort of stuff do you play? Off topic, I know, but I certainly _feel it_ when I drum



Ohhh congas are sweet. I've never gotten a chance to play them, sadly, although I did recently buy some bongos. A worthy investment, I might add, I like being able to carry them anywhere I want.

When it comes to a kit, I mostly play punk beats in a slower sort of fashion. Unless I feel really energetic, in which case I hammer away as fast as possible. Other than that I'll just play random beats and fills that enter my head while drumming.

I don't think I could play a lot of metal, to be honest, that's pretty impressive. And I'm sure loud as holy hell, haha. How long have you been playing?


----------



## Xorkoth

willow11 said:


> ^Given the ambiguity of this conversation, its hard to say if anything is really off topic.
> 
> I am having some odd experiences recently. Mainly physical objects that seem to stop working when I use them. I keep writing with pens that simply don't function, my two CD players don't want to work, and my computer keeps fucking up. My car is also playing up, and I think I need to fix the transmission- again. Last night, a part of my roof fell off- I can't really think of anything causal there. Miss Willow thinks I am surrounded by a cloud of negativity and anger ATM, and the world is responding accordingly. I don't know about that, but its annoying. I am also really clumsy, and dropping things and stmbling more then normal. It seems quite odd to me.



My best friend has this effect on electronics, he always has.  The first time I noticed it, I had programmed a game in my TI-83 calculator in early high school.  In this game, there were a variety of creatures and you did turn-based combat.  The easiest creature only took one hit to kill.  When me or anyone else would play it, it always worked as expected.  But if he was trying to play it, and holding it at the time, the creature would never die no matter how many times he hit it.  And he'd pass it back to me and the next time it got hit it died like it was supposed to.  He also got a computer for college, and within weeks it stopped working.  he returned it to the company for the warranty and they said the motherboard was actually fried, and they'd never seen it before.  He got a replacement, and the motherboard fried in that one too.  he went through a total of 4 of the same computer, same thing happened each time.  Very strange.


----------



## Ninae

Many are now saying the war operations was the last, failed attempt to drag the vibrations down, but my mind is a complete blank as to what will happen next.


----------



## vortech

Yeah the war consciousness sweeped over for barely two days after the 13th, but Unity consciousness prevailed in a swifter and greater force than civilization has ever previously seen.


----------



## Ninae

Yes, because the foundations had been put so firmly in place. 

From what I understand the work is now basically complete, on the higher levels, and we only need to wait for the effects play out in the physical world. Already in the summer there was talk about how there was finally more light than darkness in the world, but it needed to gain ground. Now it seems like there is no way back and we will really start seeing some changes soon.

I think we've all made our choices, mostly on the unconscious level, but we've made our choice. Some might have been hoping against hope it wouldn't go that way but I think it's been known for a long time how it would turn out.


----------



## swilow

I have no fucking idea what Ninae and vortech are talking about here :D 

If anything, I feel like the outer world (and inner at times) is getting darker and darker.


----------



## Ninae

The outer world and your inner subjective world might not have changed, but behind the veil a lot has changed. It's just not possible for anyone to predict just how it will play out or when. But something will eventually give on the physical plane.


----------



## RDP89

OP's spouting nonsense doesnt evens warrant a discussion


----------



## vortech

We have a healthy mix of believers, skeptics, and non-believers here. There is Balance in All at the end of every story which breeds fertile soil for the next chapter awakening.


----------



## Ninae

The best way I've heard it described is that we're in a window of opportunity that leads to a potentially more positive timeline for us, but it hasn't solidified yet so we need to keep working on it.

It's almost like everything is holding its breath. There's certainly a strong fight between positive and negative energy these days. The battle field is inside you, and if you're sensitive to it, it can drive you kind of crazy. But it's possible to get some moments of peace.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Ninae said:


> Already in the summer there was talk about how there was finally more light than darkness in the world



Lol, seriously? If I'm feeling anything right now this about sums it up...


----------



## vortech

willow11 said:


> I have no fucking idea what Ninae and vortech are talking about here :D
> 
> If anything, I feel like the outer world (and inner at times) is getting darker and darker.



Somebody, get this guy some better druqs! LOL just kidding, I'm sure your drugs are awesome, even if they are just vitamins and minerals. Besides, once you get the message its time to hang up the phone. 

As for the darker and darker bit, well technically you speak truth as dictated by the law of Entropy. I imagine the only thing that could reverse it is God himself, and even that isn't a sure shot.


----------



## Ninae

Something tells me to go with the last explanation. I think we're tentatively moving towards a more positive timeline but it hasn't really crystallised yet and it's still kind of open. Timelines can't be accurately predicted.

I think those channels who are already celebrating upfront are trying to use white magic to bring about the positive timeline. Like they have done for decades. Or, predicting something good will happen that's uncertain or might only have a small chance of happening, so people will start to imagine it and believe it and it's created that way. Then there are those trying to create a third world war and those who are pulled into that. 

It will go in the direction we want it to go (even if our choice is mostly unconscious). The problem with the optimistic approach is that it creates a lot of disillusion and disappointment, like with 2012. But just because nothing (we could see) happened then doesn't mean that nothing will ever happen.


----------



## vortech

Its funny you brought up the 2012 thing and disillusion/dissapointment. On the contrary, here I paste something I said on facebook a few days ago. "Ok I'm just going to call this out now, but don't worry about the 'I-told-you-so's; consider me a humble prophet. The next year will be a time of unprecedented Global Healing, Awakening and Alignment. We started up the knee of the exponential curve in 2012. Now we are flying towards the asymptote, the event horizon of singularity. Buckle your physical, mental and spiritual seat belts now."
Cheers


----------



## swilow

^I wish I shared your optimism...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ninae, thought I'd ask you. Have you come across Lisa Renee's material from the Energetic Synthesis before? It's one of the highest level overviews of what's happening on this planet. It's so high level as to be almost meaningless to me but I dig the vibe. I could spend a lifetime sorting through her claims. I've searched it numerous times on topics I wanted some clarification though and derived some interesting answers. Thought I might run it by you if you're familiar, and if so, see if you have an opinion one way or another.

www.energeticsynthesis.com


----------



## nuttynutskin

Ninae said:


> Something tells me to go with the last explanation. I think we're tentatively moving towards a more positive timeline but it hasn't really crystallised yet and it's still kind of open. Timelines can't be accurately predicted.
> 
> I think those channels who are already celebrating upfront are trying to use white magic to bring about the positive timeline. Like they have done for decades. Or, predicting something good will happen that's uncertain or might only have a small chance of happening, so people will start to imagine it and believe it and it's created that way. Then there are those trying to create a third world war and those who are pulled into that.
> 
> It will go in the direction we want it to go (even if our choice is mostly unconscious). The problem with the optimistic approach is that it creates a lot of disillusion and disappointment, like with 2012. But just because nothing (we could see) happened then doesn't mean that nothing will ever happen.



What does any of this even mean? I'm sorry but it just sounds like nonsensical rambling.



vortech said:


> The next year will be a time of unprecedented Global Healing, Awakening and Alignment.



I don't know if you've ever considered getting a job as a psychic but if you have I'd recommend rethinking that.


----------



## Ninae

I think that was clear enough. 

The way it was explained was that up to 2012 all the (negative) plans for this world was kind of on auto-pilot. After that it was more open whether they would work, and many hasn't worked out. Now things are very uncertain, but most seem to see a more positive outcome.

It's all to do with the collective consciousness and its power to affect events.


----------



## nuttynutskin

What's 2012 have to do with anything? The plans for the world were on autopilot? What does that even mean? After it was more open whether they would work? Whether what would work? What in god's name are you even talking about? Unless you've been cut off from all news outlets lately or are just in la la land I don't know how you can honestly say that "most seem to see a more positive outcome". Get your head out of the clouds and just look at what the hell is going on in the world.


----------



## vortech

nuttynutskin said:


> What does any of this even mean? I'm sorry but it just sounds like nonsensical rambling.
> I don't know if you've ever considered getting a job as a psychic but if you have I'd recommend rethinking that.



Check your judgements at the door, for it may not be our place. Bear in mind, those throughout history who were later honored beyond their death were often judged in their time, for humans are vulnerable to corruption by other corrupted humans. But who is to say who is corrupt and who is not, or who can judge and who can not? It is not my place to judge, for I am also vulnerable. Few are able to uphold The Word, and even those are fallible. And what is The Word, but that which is spoken by humans?


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'm not judging anybody but this thread just seems like a bunch of new age drivel akin to The Secret. Spirituality is fine, but a bunch of unsubstantiated claims about something big happening (which I can't even figure out what it is) seems asinine to me when the claims don't match with what's going on in the real world.


----------



## vortech

Nuttynutskin, you seem to take all the negativity as truth, but give no appreciation to righteous deeds that happen beveryday without news broadcast. Did you not consider that perhaps the exact reason I speak of positivity is to give balance to a profoundly pessimistic tone?


----------



## Ninae

nuttynutskin said:


> Get your head out of the clouds and just look at what the hell is going on in the world.



That is how you contribute to the negative timeline playing out. 

You place your vote energetically. That is how this world is run behind the scenes or from the causal level. By our combined free wills. So by paying attention to the news and getting emotionally drawn into it you're unconsciously giving your vote.

I didn't say it would make wordly sense, just that is the esoteric reality behind it, which we're moulded to ridicule. You're forgetting this world is just an illusion.


----------



## nuttynutskin

vortech said:


> Nuttynutskin, you seem to take all the negativity as truth, but give no appreciation to righteous deeds that happen beveryday without news broadcast. Did you not consider that perhaps the exact reason I speak of positivity is to give balance to a profoundly pessimistic tone?



Positivity is fine but I don't buy all this global healing prophecy malarkey. If you actually pay attention to what's really going on in the world then it's not too hard to see how erroneous it is. I think we're all either going to eventually run out of resources or everyone is going to splatter each other's blood everywhere before there's some sort of new age global peace movement brought about by who knows what. Personally I'd find the second option more exhilarating anyways, or at least it would beat starving to death. Or maybe if there is a god he can get moving with the second coming and do what he should've done a long time ago.



Ninae said:


> That is how you contribute to the negative timeline playing out.
> 
> You place your vote energetically. That is how this world is run behind the scenes or from the causal level. By our combined free wills. So by paying attention to the news and getting emotionally drawn into it you're unconsciously giving your vote.



So maybe if I just bury my head in the sand and listen to new age ramblings the bad things in the world will just go away? lol


----------



## Xorkoth

I believe in the power of positivity, because I see it in action all the time... I am positive and thus I attract positivity and see the positivity in the world.  It's a personal thing, it makes my life better and hopefully it rubs off on some other people through me and makes their lives better, and hopefully it rubs off of THEM and makes some other peoples' lives better, and so on.  I don't buy into the stuff that's being said here about some higher power organizing events though.  We have responsibility for our own outcome, through our own means, attitudes and actions.  This is just what I choose to do with my little part of it and it works for me.  I choose not to watch the news because it depresses me, because indeed, a lot of terrible things are going on in the world.  But a lot of good things are going on too and without the negativity filling my head it's not hard to see it.  I also moved to a place where I feel a lot more positivity from the average person for the same reasons, because now I'm surrounded by like-minded people who don't inspire negative feelings in me.

There's not much I can do about conflicts around the world or social problems, all I can do is try to be a good influence on people (like my cousin who has turned into a raging homophobe/racist/hate-filled person, I do my best to influence him towards being more rational and loving, without preaching to him or otherwise turning him off to my input).


----------



## Ninae

Our thoughts are creative. Our imagination is creative. Our will is creative. And our emotions empower all of it.


----------



## swilow

Ninae said:


> It's all to do with the collective consciousness and its power to affect events.



And whether collective consciousness has any power at all. I think the jury is out on that TBPH. They never could levitate the Pentagon.



			
				Nutty said:
			
		

> I don't know if you've ever considered getting a job as a psychic but if you have I'd recommend rethinking that.





I think that is something I too find hard to accept. It really does not seem that world is somehow getting better. Quite the opposite. I admit, I am borderline misanthropic so my views are perhaps obscured by that, but I just see no evidence at all that the world is becoming more positive. Sure, it may have to get worse before it gets better, but I really see no reason to believe this. Basic human nature has not changed in millenia. I'd love to see a change; I think we can change and become better, more complete people, but I think we need to do a lot of work for that. And, from what I see, we simply are not changing.

Belieiving that a magical battle is being waged for our hearts and minds seems to be another attempt by people to outsource responsibility for their choices. Believing that our inner world is the staging ground for a revolutionary ascension (to where?) denies the decline our external world has been sufferring for at least 150 years, for which we humans are responsible. I've said this before; from what I can tell, no-one is going to come and save us. No-one is going to take us out of our shitty lives and place us in company of angels. The only way out of this is through effort and action on our parts, not something ambiguous and nonsensical as positive energy. Sure, positivity is great, but simply thinking something is not going to work. We need to start DOING things.


----------



## Ninae

That is also what many are saying. That any sort of saviour programming is false and we need to do it ourselves by releasing our negativity and changing from within. 

However, positive action, thoughts, and feelings go together and are all important, and I was talking more about how our consciousness affect the "hologram" or seeming world around us.

"We are slowed down sound and light waves, a walking bundle of frequencies tuned into the cosmos. We are souls dressed up in sacred biochemical garments and our bodies are the instruments through which our souls play their music."

(Albert Einstein)


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nobody is coming to save you from yourself. It never fails to amaze me how much we're aware of without realizing we're aware of it. I for one am Forrest Gumping my way through this. These paths are getting well walked and paved by others though. Never a better time to start studying the inner workings of your experience and see where it takes you. I for one look forward to Ninaes sometimes mysterious comments on the happenings beyond. I started my journey of self-discovery 14 years ago the more traditional way and so I find myself rather surprised it has taken a turn towards discussing saturn cubes in a drug forum so I can ascend. The irony is not lost on me. Gotta smile, I trust where my journey is taking me. I can handle the many disillusionments to come. Those have always been there.

Plenty of reasons to be disheartened as always, but I'm feeling just the opposite. Still gotta walk this path. I suppose scanning the news for signs of progress is one way of doing that, but seems like the long road to me. I guess given enough time that might start becoming a bit more fruitful as well.


----------



## Shaal

Xorkoth said:


> I believe in the power of positivity, because I see it in action all the time... I am positive and thus I attract positivity and see the positivity in the world.  It's a personal thing, it makes my life better and hopefully it rubs off on some other people through me and makes their lives better, and hopefully it rubs off of THEM and makes some other peoples' lives better, and so on.



It rubs off on me. Thanks man. 

I have the exact same reasoning as you, expect you'd have to replace "positivity" by "kindness" in those sentences. But I don't see why I couldn't apply it to positivity also.

I also don't watch the news because they depress me.


----------



## Ninae

You could say there are now two schools of thought about this. 

One says the 3rd and 4th dimensions are about to collapse into the 5fth, so we'll experience instant enlightenment, and there will be things like alien landings, crystal ascencion chambers, and re-distribution of funds.  The other talks about a more slow and gradual transformation we'll bring about ourselves, one by one, and then some amazing things might come from that. 

To me the latter seems more likely, but I feel a great sense of uncertainity about what's to come, and don't think anyone really knows.


----------



## Shaal

Ninae said:


> One says the 3rd and 4th dimensions are about to collapse into the 5fth



So a cube will collapse into a tesseract, and a tesseract into its 5-dimensional analogue. Interesting. 

Now imagine if you consider time being a dimension of its own, another kind of dimension than spatial dimensions, and that it collapsed into its n-analogues...


----------



## Ninae

That's a bit over my head.


----------



## vortech

Xorkoth, to reflect your last post 'Destiny is in the Hands of (Wo)Man'. 

With that said, I will cap that off with Mark 3:35.


I hope everyone takes in and reflects the good vibes today!


----------



## Jabberwocky

> So a cube will collapse into a tesseract, and a tesseract into its 5-dimensional analogue. Interesting.



Your reasoning assumes commensurate spatial dimension. You can try that mental exercise again given the appropriate definition of the dimensions. Good luck with that. Ninae has already provided a link. I'll quickly summarize. 4th is the astral plane. You know, where you go when you go out of body. Demons and angels. The "don't hate the playa, hate the game" dimension. Christianity calls this the mid-plane. 5th dimension is one of light and miracles. That's the enlightenment I seek personally.

Those are the premises, take em' or leave em'. Nothing new historically speaking. Try folding that on graphing paper. 

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/ciencia/ciencia_dimensionshyperdimensions02.htm


----------



## Ninae

Unfortunately I have discovered all of the channels and sources I've been referring to are some kind of psyop/misinformation/confusion campaign. Yes, even the best ones, so be careful. 

However, there also has to be a lot of truth to something in order for it to be accepted these days, as people are more discerning. So it's not that you can't find any truth or good advice in there, it's more the things that aren't true that is the problem. And typically this has to do with dates and timelines to disillusion and disencourage people and make them give up. 

Well, they can just keep doing that, I don't care. I'll still keep seeking. There's almost nothing I have trust in any more apart from the Prosveta material (which is verifiably high quality).


----------



## swilow

Ninae said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I have discovered all of the channels and sources I've been referring to are some kind of psyop/misinformation/confusion campaign. Yes, even the best ones, so be careful.



How did you discover that?


----------



## Ninae

A combination of it coming up plainly in research and no longer being so "third eye blind". There is simply no doubt.


----------



## vortech

You guys need to bring it back to Earth. Realistically we ain't all ascending to 5d or crazy stuff like that. I believe the shift will be more subtle. But that is not to say the end result won't be great. Think Butterfly effect, chaos theory. A small injection of new energy into the system if it is the most righteous energy, is all that is needed to cascade great change creating an army of Star Children Awake who use intuitive understanding to light the middle path, paved with good intentions and walked with good deeds. Their message will wake up more Star Children, and feedback loop will reach critical mass before the sleeping even notice.


----------



## swilow

Bringing back to earth + Star Children = does not compute.


----------



## Ninae

Yep. More spiritually orientated people tend to have weak grounding and be more open on top. But I kind of like it like that and encourage it.


----------



## Ninae

This sure was interesting. Not that I understand it. It's true that we tend to be divided into victims and victimisers (even if you try to balance that).

"Soul frequency integrated with earth sound frequency". No, I don't think so.


----------



## Doctor.K

You guys should check out Spirit Science videos on youtube.... Very interesting what he has to say.


----------



## Ninae

I also found this thread made about the same time. 

http://projectavalon.net/forum4/sho...s-an-attempt-to-enslave-us-in-a-Saturn-Matrix

And it looks like this September wave stuff was disinformation. But, the thing is, I think there is something real going on underneath that it was trying to take attention away from. That is what I have been feeling and this has been going on for a long time now. 

I'd been noticing it since around spring and thought maybe this was something related to that. So maybe it wasn't, but it seems to only grow stronger with time. It's getting easier and easier to meditate, etc.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Ninae said:


> Unfortunately I have discovered all of the channels and sources I've been referring to are some kind of psyop/misinformation/confusion campaign. Yes, even the best ones, so be careful.



Whoops!



vortech said:


> You guys need to bring it back to Earth.



This is about the most sensical thing I've read in this thread. Call me unenlightened but I really fail to see how all of this pseudo-scientific new age rambing and guessing is going to help anything remotely related to the real world. It strikes me as an ingenious way to just seem self-important and unique honestly.


----------



## Ninae

I didn't mean all of it was, but a few that I'd found, and there's a need to be cautious.

But I think we could stop all this talking down to other people's spiritual beliefs. It seems like when anyone has a non-religious spiritual belief that is different from theirs it's always "new-age ramble". Who's to decide what is valid or not. 

Personally, I mostly like the teachings from the ancient traditions, but many of these have been incorporated into new age so it has now become impossible for many to discern what is what. But that doesn't have to put you off your seeking. And there are also has to be good teachers in our time, like in any other.


----------



## nuttynutskin

For me to talk down to anyone's beliefs I would have to actually know what they are first. I don't even know what your beliefs are. It seems like you just post different new age things that fascinate you at you whim without really having any opinion of your own, or in this case not even understanding it...



Ninae said:


> This sure was interesting. Not that I understand it. It's true that we tend to be divided into victims and victimisers (even if you try to balance that).
> 
> "Soul frequency integrated with earth sound frequency". No, I don't think so.



Just being fascinated by something isn't the same as believing in it especially if you don't even know what it means. You just strike me as very impressionable and imo a lot of new age movements prey on easily impressionable people much the same way cult members do because they're easily manipulated. To me it's a dangerous way to be.


----------



## Ninae

The main principles are well known and can be found in all the classic mystery traditions. But that doesn't mean you can't be curious and search for more. What is going on in contemporary times also matters and I don't agree with those who think nothing after Buddhism is worthwhile.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Ninae said:


> The main principles are well known and can be found in all the classic mystery traditions. But that doesn't mean you can't be curious and search for more. What is going on in contemporary times also matters and I don't agree with those who think nothing after Buddhism is worthwhile.



Ok, but using the graph you posted as an example, what exactly do you accomplish by posting that and not giving any explanation about it to someone who has no idea what it is? I don't know what it means and you don't either so what's the point? It would be like if I posted a picture of the crucifix as an example and said that I found it really interesting but didn't understand it. That's not exactly going to help anyone understand Christianity. Searching is fine, but just posting random things because you're drawn to them but not really being able to explain them is just a cop out. If you're going to believe in something you should be able to stand behind it.

With that said, I'll respect anyone's right to believe what they want as long as it's not hurting others, and believe it or not I have nothing against spirituality. But if you put this stuff out there and can't even explain it then you're just leaving yourself open to criticism.


----------



## Ninae

I think you're taking things a bit seriously. It's just a message board and you don't have to read it.


----------



## Doctor.K

^ Yeah, plus you can take it for what it is, he/she is not saying you have to believe it, I don't necessarily believe it, but knowledge is power regardless so I take it for what it is. He/She took that time out of their day to tell us something that they thought was important.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Believe what? I don't even know what IT is... That's my whole point. If you want someone to take your beliefs seriously or at least understand them then it helps to give a brief explanation of what it is your posting, what it means to you and why it's relevant.


----------



## Ninae

It wasn't really meant to be a discussion. In the first post I just asked if anyone could relate. I was wondering if it was just me and if there could be anything to these predictions, etc. 

Now I think there has been something, but not exactly the way it's been told. I'm feeling different because I've been meditating a lot and other things. Sure it could be just an individual thing, but right now there are so many saying things like that.

Or did you expect me to compose a kind of "The shift of 2015 for dummies?"


----------



## nuttynutskin

Ninae said:


> It wasn't really meant to be a discussion. In the first post I just asked if anyone could relate. I was wondering if it was just me and if there could be anything to these predictions, etc.



Which predictions?



Ninae said:


> Now I think there has been something, but not exactly the way it's been told. I'm feeling different because I've been meditating a lot and other things. Sure it could be just an individual thing, but right now there are so many saying things like that.



Can you elaborate? Because that literally means nothing.



Ninae said:


> Or did you expect me to compose a kind of "The shift of 2015 for dummies?"



No, just to make sense and not sound utterly confused all the time.


----------



## Bagseed

vortech said:


> Now we are flying towards the asymptote, the event horizon of singularity. Buckle your physical, mental and spiritual seat belts now."
> Cheers


so we are all falling into a black hole now? I hope not


----------



## Doctor.K

Ninae said:


> Or did you expect me to compose a kind of "The shift of 2015 for dummies?"



Lol'ed


----------



## vortech

Ninae, a message for you. Whole truth rarely comes from one place. More often we see dualities and trinities of truth, and the broader scale we all are holders of pieces of puzzles. I believe to extract truth from 'message' I.E. in meditation or psychedelics, 1/3 of the whole is received during the experience. One-third is received after the experience. The last 1/3 of the message is received in feedback by the Universe, after you use your intuition to communicate the pieces.

Just a little rule of thumb for sifting gems from debris.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Not blindly believing in everything new age you read on the internet would also be good advice I think.


----------



## Ninae

No, I always just assume it's about 50/50 truth/untruth and take what I can from it. You need to measure it up to your most valid sources as most channels are misguided in some way. However, intentional deception and deliberately placing lies out there is a bit different.

Both Kathryn May and The Ruiner turned out to be some kind of intel agent that skillfully mixes truth with lies. That doesn't mean you can't get much out of what is of value there, but you need to use discernment.


----------



## Bagseed

Bagseed said:


> so we are all falling into a black hole now? I hope not


I still hope vortech might answer this question


----------



## Jabberwocky

> More often we see dualities and trinities of truth, and the broader scale we all are holders of pieces of puzzles.



We're talking deep, deep truths here. Thanks for this. This speaks to the shift in our thinking that is required. Let's move away from dualities of truth and into trinities of truth.  Consider this paradox of logic and see where it takes you. Clearly a purely binary way of looking at things is lacking if logic alone can't answer this simple little question.



> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liar_paradox



Shamanaste :D


----------



## Ninae

What needs to go is the false choice between religion/spirituality and science/evolution. It just works to keep you from getting the full picture.


----------



## Xorkoth

levelsBeyond said:


> Let's move away from dualities of truth and into trinities of truth.



What do you mean by this?  What's a trinity of truth as opposed to a duality?


----------



## Jabberwocky

> What's a trinity of truth as opposed to a duality?



If we knew what the truth was then negating truth would be impossible. The truth is not a duality. 

If we could build all the truths in the world from the existing truths at our disposal, then we wouldn't have any need for new truths. This axiomatic approach to discovering all truths is impossible anyways (see :https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del%27s_incompleteness_theorems). 

How do we acquire new truths though? New truth comes to us through OUR experience! 

I got some pretty good approximations to truth I suppose. I treat those with respect (my so called axioms), but who am I kidding, I don't really know. My ego would love for me to just accept that I know and become a machine, but it doesn't work for me. If I already had the truth y'all would have nothing to teach me, yet I'm learning things all the time from you. To be honest, of all the sources of information that most interest me, it's your experiences that interest me most. Some are stuck with the belief that experiences cannot be trusted. It's true that experiences are subject to external influence but they hold kernels of truth that are fundamental when purified. Even a so-called liar reveals what he conceals. We need experiences because they introduce new truths into an otherwise closed system. Going through life arbitrarily saying this is true and this is false seems to be what most people are doing whether they admit it or not. I do it all the time but I'm trying to correct this. Living without trusting our experiences at all is a shitty way to live, I don't want to be a robot personally. 

So how do we navigate the world of experience?

Since pretty much everything we know is an illusion (truly useful ideas are not the same as truth but we shouldn't abandon them, that's nihilism and most of us know better) we interact with ourselves and with others. We see how our experience of it guides us and we open up to our higher self. If I knew what God was the duality wouldn't be necessary. Since I don't I embrace the holy trinity. It isn't a Christian concept, it's a life concept. Symbolism guides us but isn't the answer. Present moment awareness and unity is a fantastic barometer for truth for now in my experience. Let's face it, even the most logically minded amongst us are guided by their "ah ha" moments. We connect it with logic later. How else would we know?


----------



## vortech

LevelsBeyond knows what I'm talking about! 
My friends and I have been discussing this voraciously recently. "Down with Dualities, Up with Trinities!" we proclaim. Take the French flag for instance. *Two sides divided, one side United*. The red and blue sit at the periphery, at war in a sense, for they do not sit on common ground. You can see the metaphor in Democrat and Republican, or low frequency and high frequency, *Patriarch* and *Matriarch* or whatever kind of duality you can think of. But in the *Center* of the flag is the *Unity*,*white*, a synthesis of all visible wavelengths simultaneously together. 
I like the '_*Holy Trinity*_' archetype variations, for there are so many ways in which it appears. For instance:
In reference to my technique of sifting gems from the noise of the signals (debris), there is the Source piece we experience in a state of Clear Channel, but it is just pure light so we can't really grasp it, for it is too much to comprehend all at once. Afterwards we reflect on it in thought, in dream, and intuition. Then we take these two sides, the *father* and the *son* if you will, or the Source and the Reflection, and offer it to the *Holy Ghost*, the Universe, or paradioxically, the Ground, and we use it to ground the message into concensus reality. '_Keep your ear to the ground_' as the saying goes. To synthesize all three into the final message to get The Word of *God*, or as close as we can mortally be at this point.

A friend once talked of the three parts of man that create consciousness. There is the *primate* mind, the *robot* mind, and the *angel* mind. A trinity, much more stable than the duality of 'a *devil* on one shoulder and an *angel* on the other' which seems antiquated at this point.


----------



## vortech

Bagseed said:


> so we are all falling into a black hole now? I hope not



I'm not sure which original post you are referring too, but I know of this notion. Yes we are past the knee of the exponential curve flying towards the event horizon of a singularity, but it is not a black hole in the sense that we are flying towards a literal black hole in the center of the galaxy. That's ludicrous and unsubstantiated. It's more like stars colliding, but again, not exactly literally. Technology/Science and Magic are coming to a mutal understanding, I am excited for that as one effect of the convergence of disciplines as a necessary part of continuing the acceleration of growth, not physical growth so much, for we are leaving that paradigm. Virtual Reality and self-driving transports will eliminate much of the inefficiencies of physicality, and that is the next level coming very very soon. As we approach the limits of classical physics we grow from within; smaller, closer seems to be better; more interconnects, less time between signal transport, so you can see the effects of reaching the knee of the exponential curve of computation capacity. As a result we move work to the stranger and more magical world of the quantum level and nanotech, and those disciplines will merge with the knowledge of neuroscience, biotech, pharmacology, and consciousness science to create the next level of connection which will spur yet another awakening of Global Consciousness. It is all progressive, one step at a time, so no we aren't literally being sucked in to anything. We are walking into it, for the destiny of Man calls him.

Sorry that was a rant. 
TL;DR, black holes suck, let's align the stars instead. However, the black hole metaphor does cross over in the sense that time is effectively slowing down as we approach the event horizon. Time is only a measure of change. The amount of change is and has been accelerating in many ways. Ride the wave.


----------



## Bagseed

look at my intial post, I quoted you there (but the quote wasn't included in my quote of myself). I was asking, because your terminolgy implied that "we" all go towards the singularity, which is by definition a black hole. (which, by the way, doesn't agree with the observational fact that the universe is expanding with acceleration in all directions.)
I was aware in the first place that this is not what you meant, but if you want to communicate idead to others, you should make use of clear expressions. unfortunately your last post doesn't make much more sense to me. 

That's a problem I have with all the stuff in this thread. many people take scientific terminology and just use them to talk something completely different (or even something they themself cannot really explain to others), because using sciency stuff makes it look right or as if it made sense. I wish people would abstain from that because it causes confusion and makes impressionable believe that something makes sense just because it looks like it's scientific when it's really not.


----------



## vortech

'Sciency stuff makes it looks right...I wish people would abstain from that'

So you want me to explain it like you are 5? You know, you could also just brush up on ''Sciency" words that I use, to improve your comprehension. In the meantime I will continue to work on my expression of ideas through words so that most people can understand it.
Mind asking how old you actually are?


----------



## vortech

I understand though that the comprehension of my post requires some foundation. Look at Ray Kurzweil's work. He has been preaching this for decades, that the laws of accelerating returns are rippling out to create a lot more change than simply smaller faster computers.


----------



## Bagseed

vortech said:


> 'Sciency stuff makes it looks right...I wish people would abstain from that'
> 
> So you want me to explain it like you are 5? You know, you could also just brush up on ''Sciency" words that I use, to improve your comprehension. In the meantime I will continue to work on my expression of ideas through words so that most people can understand it.
> Mind asking how old you actually are?


first of all, your agression is pretty uncalled for, second of all, you kind of missed my point...

what I'm talking about is that you use scientific terms which are already established to define something specific, to talk about something completely different, and this is just misleading. you people just grab a bunch of big words to make your ideas sound reasonable, but this is pretty much the opposite of scientific thinking.



> Look at Ray Kurzweil's work. He has been preaching this for decades, that the laws of accelerating returns are rippling out to create a lot more change than simply smaller faster computers.


again, this doesn't really make sense. but i read up a little on this Kurzweil guy, but tbh the idea of a technological singularity is pretty absurd, at least in the near future.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I like your symbolism Vortech. Symbolism is highly personal in my experience, that said the conclusion wasn't so different. 

The symbolism that came to me was along the lines of: 

"You take the blue pill, the story ends. You wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the red pill, you stay in wonderland, and I show you how deep the rabbit hole goes."

"thanks Morpheus, but you didn't say I couldn't take both."

red + blue = violet


----------



## trogere

Ninae said:


> The past few months so many have been talking about the rising energies and great consciousness-shifts, etc. And not just the normal ones, there are now so many. I usually don't sense too much of this kind of thing, but this year has been different and I've had so many "higher perception" type experiences, so maybe the more insensitive are becoming more sensitive now.
> 
> I don't know what everyone else are experiencing but I'm starting to wonder what is really going on. There's just too much to point out. Or the high point for me was probably when I experienced full God-consciousness in a sober state, not really something that's possible to describe, but at the same time strangely familiar. Other than that, I feel compelled to pray a lot and seem to get responses to it most of the time. And to "bless" people and things as well. I also get sudden inner visuals a lot of the time. It's never really been like this before.
> 
> I know for many all this will be normal and how it's been their whole life but there are many of us it's new for. I'm just wondering how far it's going to go. Do you now think there's anything to this "going from the 3rd to 5th dimension" stuff? I used to tend not to believe in it, as it wasn't real for me, but now I'm not so sure. It's not really something to argue about, either, I think it's something you either feel or you don't.



I had a strong kundalini awakening experience 10 years ago during an XTC trip. It went too fast, not enough work on my energetic system. I started dreaming about snakes, and other stuff, not really understanding what was happening.

I did some readings a couple of years ago and it got me interested in the subject.

Last spring, I got some surges of energy while walking outside. Feeling of bliss coming sudently.

Last summer, I was doing some breathing work while spending some time fishing alone when I felt a strong energy coming in. Like in my first awakening experience, but with no drugs in the mix. A current all over my spine and wave after wave of blissful pleasure. I stayed high for a couple of days. 

From time to time, I still get a similar feeling. Not as strong, but still great. 

If I focus on my breathing, many times I can make that feeling grow, and I get a little overview of what is the 5D world. In my opinion, the 5th dimension is inside each of us, not somewhere else. In that dimension, true love have a much larger place. The 5th dimension is a change in our focus, in our perception of things. I only get small glimpses of it but when I do, it's like "oh wow!"


----------



## Ninae

Yes, it is inside of us. We connect with it through our 5th dimensional bodies. During peak experiences in life, like falling in love or having children, we're also lifted up to a higher plane internally. 

Not to mention as children we start out with a much higher consciousness. Babies and young children have that "paradise vibration" or God-consciousness to them. So we just have to backtrack, it's not something new that is outside us.


----------



## playinwithfire

Hi there. Pleased to meet you all. Can anyone tell me how I can start a new thread? Thanks


----------



## Xorkoth

There's a button at the top of the forum that says "new thread".   Welcome.


----------



## vortech

Bagseed said:


> first of all, your agression is pretty uncalled for, second of all, you kind of missed my point...
> 
> what I'm talking about is that you use scientific terms which are already established to define something specific, to talk about something completely different, and this is just misleading. you people just grab a bunch of big words to make your ideas sound reasonable, but this is pretty much the opposite of scientific thinking.
> 
> 
> again, this doesn't really make sense. but i read up a little on this Kurzweil guy, but tbh the idea of a technological singularity is pretty absurd, at least in the near future.



I'm not misusing words, it could be called poetic license. In other words I use a lot of metaphors, and I thought that people understand BETTER with metaphors, especially with complex and abstract concepts. 

And I apologize if you read my post as aggressive but that was not my intention. But seriously, if you want me to explain something like you are 5 I gladly will.


----------



## Xorkoth

It's the reference to age that was read as insulting (by me as well by the way).  Alluding to someone being young is commonly done by people to attempt to lower the subject's perceived position and maturity level in an attempt to devalue their position or relevance.  I'm not quite sure what purpose asking someone's age has in this discussion, and asking someone if they want you to explain something to them like they're 5 suggests that's what you think of them.  Maybe it's not what you meant but if you word things that way, it's how it's going to be taken, especially with no nonverbal cues.


----------



## vortech

Point taken. I just come from a background of being subscribed to the Reddit sub "ELI5" which stands for 'Explain like I'm 5', a place where it is OK to not understand a complex subject. It really is a great sub, a place to learn hard things easily. That's all I was alluding to.


----------



## CosmicG

I have read through this thread quite a few times. Upon first reading it, I found a lot of the information posted by ninae and others supporting/showing evidence of a possible spiritual shift or large-scale higher stat of consciousness to be incredibly thought provoking and uplifting. After really thinking about it though and digesting the information given, I have encountered some issues that keep myself from fully embracing this wonderful, optimistic notion.

The main thing that I am struggling with is an issue that has already been brought up multiple times by many different minds in this thread. The idea does not seem to add up with what is currently happening in the world around us. So many are suffering, war is still happening with promises to only grow worse, we have corruption amongst the most powerful people in the world, people appear to be more selfish then ever, and this just names a few of the main issues that I can see on a daily basis. I suppose how often you are exposed to this type of negativity  in your life will greatly influence the overall perspective in terms of meaning.

I do believe in the power of positivity, the law of attraction, and being the change you wish to see. I think that is really all a person can do in a reality such as this, whether it be real or not. Someone mentioned much earlier in the thread, I believe it was Mysterie, that inner worlds are projected outward. That sums up most of the discussion in this thread I think. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

Having dreams is important. There is absolutely nothing wrong when wishing the best for life as a whole. I will do what is in my power to help bring humanity closer to a higher plane of existence by meditating, doing my best to stay positive, so that I can contribute to the change that the world is in such desparate need of. That is all we can ever truly count on, after all.


----------



## Ninae

My feelings have changed over time as well. At first I didn't know whether what I was experiencing was personal or something more universal or objective. 

Now I kind of think it was a bit of both, though I have been doing spiritual work for myself for a long time which certainly affects my perspective. Lately I sometimes meditate or do energy-work 3 times a day, etc. and not everyone are going to be in that situation.

As for the channeled material and truth speakers supporting something like this, looking back I now feel much more sceptical. There were just too many sources saying different variations of the same thing that it seems as though it must have been a concerted effort. I know there are some who pose as multiple channels and think many of them work together to create a picture that will tend to lead us down a certain path. 

Why this is done is a bit more complex to get into, but seems to have always been going on in some form, like through books, movies, and music. Creating confusing, distraction, and a form of saviour-path to keep us passive are all possibilities. Individual spiritual development is something that seems to have always been undermined as a rule in this world, when it has even been legal.

These days it might be technically legal but it's so hard to find truth behind all the layers of untruths and half-truths that most are mislead or just give up. This all doesn't mean there's not anything real taking place underneath, it's just not something that's so easy to get to.


----------



## -=SS=-

Why would you ever trust the word of someone who claims to be channeling.. I mean you can't go to the source and verify what was whispered into their ear, if it was even whispered at all. And even if it was (which I do believe is possible).. why the blanket trust? No one ever seems to question how trustworthy these invisible sources are. There's a bit of the starry eyes syndrome where because its exotic, invisible, mysterious, it must automatically be legit. If humans lie and bullshit each other, which we do, on a daily and widespread basis.. then I think it's safe to assume other intelligent life will too.


----------



## Ninae

I haven't studied the New Age movement in that much detail. I just find inspiration in some things, focus on what I find good and true about it, and if something works to uplift my consciousness I generally feel it's for the good. I don't really worry about what isn't right as I know channels can be confused or mislead and there aren't any that are right about everything. This is true for all kinds of spiritual material, and you kind of have to take the bad with the good.

But here we seem to have a situation where there are many deliberately putting out misinformation. It always goes the same way, a big build-up to a predicted event, then disappear or carry on like nothing when it isn't fulfilled. I didn't pay much attention to the 2012 stuff, but how it turned out was that many got their expectations high and when an external salvation didn't manifest they were so discouraged they gave up on their spiritual work. It just didn't occur to me that anyone would set out to lie about something like this. 

And I was never expecting us to be "lifted up" by an outside force or have the work done for us. The way I understood it there are some strong, higher energies coming in that we can take advantage of to uplift ourselves. One of the things I read it said there would be 3 waves, one this September, one in spring, and one late next summer. Only those who were really prepared would be able to ascend with the first (I wasn't).


----------



## -=SS=-

^

I don't often quote the Bible, but the following passage is relevant to this point;

Mark 13:32
"But about that day or hour no one knows, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father.

If we knew in advance the time and date of some positive fortune we would not strive. We can know of the possibility because that still acts as bait to move forward in life, but not for certain where or when.. this is enough to keep the hope but not induce passivity. Thus the idea that any human knows of the mechanics of the great engineers plan is bullshit. No one knows. I placed stock in the Mayans personally, but my error was trusting the word of 20th century white men to interpret and weave a story out of something that was made by people who aren't around any more to talk about it. 



> It just didn't occur to me that anyone would set out to lie about something like this.



That is why the newage is an industry, with money involved and lots of people.. because people continue to bullshit to sell products. That is human life in the 20th century generally. It would be wise to remember that at all times. Bullshit merchants are everywhere, and the newage is chock full of them because little proof is needed to substantiate wild claims.. therefore it's easier to market products or services than conventional industries.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I chose to believe a new story is emerging. I think Ninae described it accurately when she said it was a fusion of science and spirituality. When we distill the essence of spirituality and science they are both attempts to give life meaning. Both have failed spectacularly. Both seem to be patchwork quilt of story-telling coming undone at the seams. The new story that is emerging we still have to find out. It speaks to our thirst for new truths. We're a collective antenna here at Bluelight. No one person has the truth, but if you take what we're all saying and telling together it's very reassuring to me. People are willing to kill to protect their truth. That much is clear. Hopefully as a society we are smart enough to see we've been through this before. World war 1 and world war 2 were some of the most fertile times in our history for our understanding of the world, but pretty silly it had to come to that. Eventually, someone is going to tell the story so well it resonates with the collective understanding. Some will protest, "that's what I've been saying all along." Others will get angry that their story wasn't chosen and keep saying stuff like the earth is flat, if nothing else to provide contrast for the direction we should be devoting our energies. I'm at the point where I'm happy if everything I've said is wrong. Just give me a story that bring me joy again and stop calling it the truth.


----------



## Ninae

Yes, and I think the main thing to take from this is that it's mostly about our own hard work on ourselves, and we're not going to be saved in any way. 

Taking time to do things like meditation, yoga, and strengthening your health asks something of you but is what it takes. Doing the purification and healing work on yourself to be able to raise your consciousness is particularly tough and can be a long process. So many would prefer some form of saviour, at least in the form of a master or instruction manual, come to help them out.

This seems to be the state many sincere seekers have been put in since the lead-up to the millenium. And many never get any further as this takes a different kind of work and ambition. Not to mention there are people in the world who have been waiting for this since the 60s now, based on ancient prophecies, when the modern spiritual movement was started.


----------



## CosmicG

It's up to us to make the changes for ourselves. The only thing left to do other then that is hope that our light shines bright enough to inspire others that we come into contact with. They too can make the changes if they so decide, creating a never ending chain of positive vibes. 

I want to ignore the news and all of the bad things going on in the world spread by media because it certainly has a negative effect on my peace of mind, but isn't that kind of a cop out, like ignorance is bliss? To view the world events from a neutral basis without attaching emotion also seems wrong. What do we do about the things that we cannot control? Nothing I guess.

Realize that evil things are going to happen whether you want them to or not, and continue working on the things you can make better? Ah the world, it depresses me. Especially when everyone else thinks it is so normal, and seems to be okay with it all. The fear of a blank planet seems to be coming true.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ what I found useful for navigating what you are describing is: 

spiritual —> emotional —> mental —> physical

I call it the journey or the shamanic paradigm. When processing emotional content you will be surprised at the power that is unleashed in your life. Our mental concepts get animated through the sheer power of the emotional content and physical reality itself manifests our thoughts. Our levels of present moment awareness allows us to make the connection. Without present moment awareness cause and effect get lost in time. 

Most of us are kind of stuck living predominantly in physical reality. What happens in physical reality is what matters. Therefore we find our clue out there for what is happening inside. It's also called projection. When you tune into it happening it can be uncanny. Spirit it capable of transforming the emotional contents that through cause and effect lead to manifestation. It's why I often call spiritual reality the vibrational, because it rewrites emotional imprints that lead to manifestation. A lot of the law of attraction stuff is shallow to me, though I find it to be very true. It presupposes knowing what you really, really want to manifest. Obviously, this is subject to manipulation.


----------



## Bagseed

levelsBeyond said:


> I chose to believe a new story is emerging. I think Ninae described it accurately when she said it was a fusion of science and spirituality. When we distill the essence of spirituality and science they are both attempts to give life meaning. Both have failed spectacularly.


the goal of science is not to find meaning (because "meaning" is very subjective and science has to be as objective as possible) but to find out how stuff works. science can't really answer how everything came about, but rather how what makes up the universe works and interacts over time.

but I guess that is a common misconception about science.


----------



## Jabberwocky

walk into any university physics department and tell them science doesn't have meaning and it'd be no different from walking into a church and saying something offensive about Jesus. This stuff is sacred to them. Coincidently, I was a physical chemistry grad student when I had my first powerful spiritual experience and it completely derailed my life. I was unable to integrate it with my very narrow minded focus. The story mattered to me. So when you tell me science ain't serving up some powerful kool-aid I disagree. When I went in search for a integrated view of my experiences without abandoning my faith in science, people pointed me towards mental health services. That said, you are right about it being a misconception of science. I practiced science as a quest for truth instead of as a way to make a living. I wasn't mature enough then to have the perspective. I wanted my life to have meaning and the environment encouraged it.

Now, it's one thing if the most powerful experiences in my life aren't explained by science, but it's another if science says my experience aren't possible, as a underlying principle. The accepted story goes: consciousness is an epiphenomenon of the brain. Basically, you're a robot running a consciousness program. The physical world is all that exists (naturalism). Existence is independent of the observer (realism) and the behavior of a complex system can be completely understood as the sum of the behaviors of all its parts (reductionism). I can give you a long list of phenomena that violate this, many of which are accepted as science by the most prestigious institutions though not integrated with the mainstream understanding. Vortech mentions a lot of them in his book. Not to mention the many experiences of the masses, but experiences don't count because we've removed them from the equation. Removing them from the equation enabled great progress and we owe our technological revolution to it. My view is we're not going to descend into chaos if someone comes along and wraps our current understanding of science in a framework that unifies science more profoundly through acknowledging consciousness as an aspect of reality. It'll allow two alienated groups of people to begin to have a dialog again with rules of engagement that do allow progress. It won't be a free for all for just any idea if that's what you're afraid of. The burden for such a theory is enormous.


----------



## Ninae




----------



## sigmond

Whatever is going on I am not feeling it, or if I am it's probably not good.

hope I am wrong.


----------



## pharmakos

we did it


----------



## Ninae

I don't know. One of the early prophecies:

"Everything that is around you will soon collapse and disappear. Nothing will be left of this civilization nor its perversity; the entire earth will be shaken and no trace will be left of this erroneous culture that maintains men under the yoke of ignorance. Earthquakes are not only mechanical phenomen, their goal is also to awaken the intellect and the heart of humans, so that they liberate themselves from their errors and their follies and that they understand that they are not the only ones in the universe."

- Peter Deunov


Now people have been saying for a long time the earth changes have been "cancelled" but how would we know? I don't think it would be as extreme as that, but there still might be something to it.


----------



## Ninae

Shane has started another blog.

http://thewholeworldlaughing.blogspot.ca/2015/12/watch-your-weather-change.html?m=1

I know he makes up stories and seems like some kind of disinformation agent, but there is also a lot of truth and things of value in what he says, and I like his intelligence. But I'm getting REALLY tired of the mix of truth and lies we've been getting everywhere now.


----------



## swilow

Hey guys, I split of the climate change posts and made a new topic here: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/780102-The-Climate-Change-thread-vampires-and-dark-matter

Let's keep this topic for speculation regarding our present state regarding feelings of "it".


----------



## Ninae

http://lightworkers.org/channeling/...race-successful-completion-all-first-wave-vol


----------



## JahSEEuS

To quote your article 

"Humans are angelic/reptilian genetic hybrids.

The Ascended Reptilian Races are master geneticists who brought forth the Divine Blueprint of all unconscious human body systems which allow for physicality.
Such as breathing and the beating of the Human Heart as examples.
This is why the human fetuses look reptilian during early stages of development."

uhhh...


----------



## Ninae

Hahah...I don't really mean to go into it in such detail. It was the comments of the 3 waves of ascencion which we've been hearing about I was pointing it out for.

For some time I thought maybe all these ideas were just organised fabrications to see what people were willing to believe in. Now it seems like there is something to it, but it's mostly about a process we have to choose to go through ourselves (or not). But don't expect anyone to tell you straight, especially these types of sources.


----------



## Ninae

This was a good entry as well. Shows how confused everyone is. It's starting to get on my nerves a bit, to be honest. 
_

"There is nothing to update you on.

The game is rigged and has been longer than I've been around.  It is a design and a construct and running on a program.  On rails.  Auto-pilot.

What is happening and will continue to happen is the transition, the wave, the event, your ascension, the raise of consciousness and frequency, the activating or de-activating of your DNA, the next zeitgeist, apocalypse, reset, change or whatever the fuck you want to call it.  It is happening right now.  There is no stopping it or changing it, but, you are choosing how it all ends *as you react to it*.

Will you choose the path to your own survival as a species or will you choose extinction?  Regardless of your level of perception, spiritual beliefs, political beliefs or affiliations, culture or any other variable, this is a choice you are all faced with.  The survival of a species... Humanity.

Exactly how the pieces will be played is anyone's guess.  This is why, everyone is guessing, and it's obvious they are.  If I tried to tell you, I would be too.

Our ability to alter the way things play out is limited, and focused on the area around and within us.  You already know the answers, but you seem to wait on absolutes.  Which will not come.  

At this point, how many have told you how many times that "the end is near"?  "Be prepared to be scared." No thanks.  My choice is to focus on what is not wrong as much as what is wrong.  

When spending time on what is wrong, how can I fix it or what can I do?  What works and what doesn't?  How can we make what doesn't, work?  How can we make what does work, even better?  

Where is the beauty and how do I enjoy it?  What will keep me whole?  What will keep me, me?  

How much will I take?  When will I make a stand?  Am I ready to prove my conviction?  Of course, if I truly have conviction.  Do I?

What do I tell the others?  Will any of it matter?  Should I try anyways?  What if they laugh at me?  What if they say I am wrong?  Should I try anyways?

Why the fuck are they looking to me for answers?  No one knows.  We're all guessing.  You know just as well.

Should we *try* anyways?"
_

http://thewholeworldlaughing.blogspot.ca/2016/01/what-is-wanted-what-is-expected.html?m=1


----------



## sigmond

update?


----------



## Ninae

There is no update. I've abandoned a lot of these ideas since I found out how much disinformation is out there. I do believe in some kind of energy affecting us, like a wave from the great central sun thing, but I don't think anyone knows how it will play out.


----------



## sigmond

cool, thanks for the response. I hope you're feeling well!


----------



## vortech

My response to this thread, yes there is a lot of disinformation to be sifted, but the waves keep coming and seem to have a collective resonance that is far beyond what could be called random or coincidence. This is why I believe in a higher power at work. The synchronicities continue to show a pattern of intention, a message for those left to receive it.


----------



## swilow

^Sounds quite exclusive. You would think the Holy Reptiles would be most concerned with sceptics like myself and would accordingly reach out. Yet, I've seen nothing to indicate an impending cosmic shift... 

What do you mean by 'waves'?


----------



## Ninae

The thing is, all this nonsense is serving to put people off their path. They think "I was there for the millennium or 2012 and nothing happened" and give up on their life purpose. Humans have little faith and are easily disillusioned, and mislead, as we can see.


----------



## vortech

What I mean by waves is like if you plotted out humanity's collective faith on a graph, there would be dips and peaks in which our faith increases and decreases. I know personally that my faith is never 100% all the time, and neither is most other humans because we are imperfect and susceptible to the corruption of our own devices. But collectively there are high points and low points, I see the signs all around me, when I am at my darkest hours I see it also in others' trials because we are going through it together.


----------



## vortech

It's all relative, and we need to experience these tests of faith so that when we do see the light it is that much clearer.


----------



## Ninae

Some really negative things are now coming out about some of these channelers. A while back someone said Kathryn was channeling the Djinn, and now someone are saying she's been channeling a couple of extra-terrestrials since the beginning. 

I wouldn't be suprised, although it's not what you expect at first, as the messages are 99% positive and filled with spiritual truisms, etc. But the repeated lies and misdirections aren't.


----------



## swilow

Its interesting that your issue with these people is the entities they claim to communicate with, not the fact they are making such claims...


----------



## Ninae

No, the issue is that they are deceiving people. It was just an example of how it can be done. But the ones behind it are ultimately responsible for the message.


----------



## sigmond

I would keep a close eye on Kathryn, from what I have read about the Jinn its possible she could give birth to ten children in the near future.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Yup... Nothing's changed in this thread.

Cliffs should just be:

Make unsubstantiated claims
Backtrack
Repeat


----------



## Ninae

That may be. But regardless of that, the spiritual changes going on and the efforts that are being made to derail them are both themes worthy of attention.


----------



## sigmond

u Ninae


----------



## Ninae

Hahah


----------



## Cosmic Trigger

Ninae said:


> The past few months so many have been talking about the rising energies and great consciousness-shifts, etc. And not just the normal ones, there are now so many. I usually don't sense too much of this kind of thing, but this year has been different and I've had so many "higher perception" type experiences, so maybe the more insensitive are becoming more sensitive now.
> 
> I don't know what everyone else are experiencing but I'm starting to wonder what is really going on. There's just too much to point out. Or the high point for me was probably when I experienced full God-consciousness in a sober state, not really something that's possible to describe, but at the same time strangely familiar. Other than that, I feel compelled to pray a lot and seem to get responses to it most of the time. And to "bless" people and things as well. I also get sudden inner visuals a lot of the time. It's never really been like this before.
> 
> I know for many all this will be normal and how it's been their whole life but there are many of us it's new for. I'm just wondering how far it's going to go. Do you now think there's anything to this "going from the 3rd to 5th dimension" stuff? I used to tend not to believe in it, as it wasn't real for me, but now I'm not so sure. It's not really something to argue about, either, I think it's something you either feel or you don't.




I don't see any of what you are saying. I'm 62 but I've been hanging with 20-30 year olds for the last ten years and all I'm seeing is talk and selection bias going on. Don't get too offended because that's the same thing that happened in my generation of the 60s and 70s. We were ushering the age of Aquarius.8(  Well you can see the result in the world today. Environmental degradation and war on a grand scale with Donald Trump being a viable candidate for Prez. lol. 

Most young people are unrealistic about the world and hang with their friends and avoid people who aren't like themselves. They focus on media and reading that confirms their beliefs and so they think these things are getting common place. That's light years from the facts IMO.  And to be honest most that hold onto these beliefs are just pretending to be part of a crowd they dig. Same same with the hippies in my time. Lots of wannabes who eventually became materialist conservative consumers. Study history and you will see the  trends.  

IMO there has and will always be a tiny fraction of the human population that is awake and has a basis for actually being decent humans but that percentage is the same through all the ages. 

So it's a no go IMO and I'm truly sorry I feel that way but I have a lifetime of experience that has convinced me.


----------



## Ninae

You're right it started in the 60s and has been a long time coming. I can only imagine how disillusioning it can be for someone who's been around since then. And I believe the Age of Aquarius hasn't even really started yet, but these times have long been prophecised as a time of awakening.

Anyway, I think there is a real potential for growth in consciousness these days, compared to what it would have been like in previous centuries when these things would have been mostly unheard of. Just no one knows what's going to happen and not necessarily everyone wants it to happen. Maybe some would prefer to extend the dark kali-yoga.

I've been through some powerful changes in the past months but that is mostly due to personal effort. And I believe that's what it takes, I don't believe in the idea that it will be done for you by the incoming energies, or whatever. You still have to work your way up the classic consciousness-development path, or you miss the boat.


----------



## swilow

Ninae said:
			
		

> I can only imagine how disillusioning it can be for someone who's been around since then. And I believe the Age of Aquarius hasn't even really started yet, but these times have long been prophecised as a time of awakening.



If you look at history, there doesn't seem to be many eras when societies have not been anticipating some sort of global change in the future. Its never really happened and I think waiting for such is pointless. Statistically speaking, it is unlikely that this shift will occur in your lifetime. Isn't is better to try and do something about the things we can change, such as real-life human behaviour and our treatment of the broader world, rather than wait for something that we probably can't change anyway? I feel like awaiting a cosmic shift is simply a new age way of putting your head in the sand. Nothing is going to spontaneously change for the better. If you think waiting since the 60's is long, look back at the thousands of years of human civilisation who have believed a saviour is coming who never has. 



> Anyway, I think there is a real potential for growth in consciousness these days, compared to what it would have been like in previous centuries when these things would have been mostly unheard of. Maybe some would prefer to extend the dark kali-yoga



I would definitely think that the increase in human population is enabling a greater permeation of knowledge (wisdom?) through society. People have much greater access to enlightened thinkers. I can't believe that our current civilisation is somehow less enlightened than a society from 3300BCE or whenever the kali-yuga is thought to have commenced.


----------



## StarTripper

The moment you mentioned reptilians and posted that Scientology/Icke looking chart, you lost me. There is a LOT of fluff and a LOT of narcissism out there on the internet. It's a good safety measure to practice a bit of skepticism when reading anything, especially online. There are a lot of things out there masquerading as "love" that start to show their dark underbelly when you dig deep enough. Don't let the pretty sparkles and a false sense of solidarity cloud your judgment. 

To answer your initial question, there was a shift last year. I felt a strong one felt in 2008/9 as well. I wouldn't go too far with searching for patterns though. The universe is chaos and I take comfort in that.


----------



## sigmond

still not feeling it


----------



## swilow

StarTripper said:


> To answer your initial question, there was a shift last year. I felt a strong one felt in 2008/9 as well. I wouldn't go too far with searching for patterns though. The universe is chaos and I take comfort in that.



I felt like there was something special in/around '07/'08. That was a point where I was starting to trip a whole heap and really getting to understand some different shit. I was bonding closely to a few friends through these experiences. There was actually a really interesting vibe on Bluelight also. At that point, I was a mod in PD and there was an unusual number of people posting who were smoking DMT and having really similar experiences. There was a really innocent, inquisitive feeling around, lots of powerful positive emotions. I found it strange that my "real" life and online life were really coinciding. I think Xorkoth will also fondly remember that time too  

(I have to add a postscript in that it was around that point that I started getting badly hooked on opiates and worse on benzo's. I was so energised and had been getting so much good from drug experiences that I guess I tried to make it permanent and that was a terrible idea. I spose I've come to conclude that a happy medium is best rather than intense peaks and longer troughs...)


----------



## Ninae

StarTripper said:


> To answer your initial question, there was a shift last year. I felt a strong one felt in 2008/9 as well. I wouldn't go too far with searching for patterns though. The universe is chaos and I take comfort in that.



To me it feels like low or negative energy is much harder to hold onto. It's getting harder and harder. The only thing that seems to work for me is clearing myself and doing shadow-work all the time.


----------



## vortech

willow11 said:


> I felt like there was something special in/around '07/'08. That was a point where I was starting to trip a whole heap and really getting to understand some different shit. I was bonding closely to a few friends through these experiences. There was actually a really interesting vibe on Bluelight also. At that point, I was a mod in PD and there was an unusual number of people posting who were smoking DMT and having really similar experiences. There was a really innocent, inquisitive feeling around, lots of powerful positive emotions. I found it strange that my "real" life and online life were really coinciding. I think Xorkoth will also fondly remember that time too
> 
> (I have to add a postscript in that it was around that point that I started getting badly hooked on opiates and worse on benzo's. I was so energised and had been getting so much good from drug experiences that I guess I tried to make it permanent and that was a terrible idea. I spose I've come to conclude that a happy medium is best rather than intense peaks and longer troughs...)



Yesss, I rode that wave as well. In 2007 I quit my mind-numbing day job and traveled around the country, found 'the tribe' of like minds and began VJing at electronic music festivals. Discovered burning man for the first time that year. Plenty of good psychedelic trips, so magical and as you said a lighthearted inquisitive sense of exploring the secrets of the Universe. In 2008 I experienced DMT for the first time, wow, and started making enough $ from regular VJ gigs to not need a day job, and it seemed like there were always friends around circulating positive energy, creative energy on a level higher than any time in my life since then...I too fell prey to opiates though, in 2010 which led to a few years of battles between the light and dark side.


----------



## StarTripper

I've been getting into shadow work as well. That's how I stumbled upon this post... it turned up in the results when searching.


----------



## Ninae

Really, I tried to start a thread about it, but I guess there's not so much interest in that in a board like this where most would rather do anything than face their negativity. But this is something very little known and badly understood as well.

*“One does not become enlightened by imagining figures of light, but by making the darkness conscious. The latter procedure, however, is disagreeable and therefore not popular.” *
― C.G. Jung

*“When you dig a well, there's no sign of water until you reach it, only rocks and dirt to move out of the way. You have removed enough; soon the pure water will flow" 
*- Buddha.”


----------



## pharmakos

in a shadow world, we hide in the light.


----------



## StarTripper

I've gone through my adult years following the same patterns over and over again... little neurotic idiosyncrasies, thought patterns, etc. I make a little progress, but some issues are just deeply ingrained and hard to shake. I don't want to end up isolated and bitter as hell because I can't be fully comfortable in my own skin. My subconscious walls impact quite a few positive traits that I'd like to experience, such as the ability to be emotionally vulnerable with others. I'm not afraid of what's lurking in my shadow as I'm quite familiar (and comfortable) with my own darkness. I'm relatively new to my studies with Jung archetypes, but think I have a good enough idea of what to do that I've begun the process within... I'm not afraid of meeting a few daemons along the way if they help me grow in a positive way.

"But I know, somehow, that only when it is dark enough, can you see the stars." 
— MLK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E7h74LegSE (Appropriate song came on while writing this post... listen to the lyrics)
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jASU_Pbz5Og  (Another song that kind of sings to the shadow journey)


----------



## Ninae

I've found what works the most for me is yoga, meditation, and breathing exercises. It helps get rid of all the negative energies stored in your body and energy system in a painless way.

Aside from that, the main technique is just conscious release. Just allow, hold your consciousness on it, and feel it release. Although this can be quite intense trauma therapy and it can take some time to clear out certain blocks and issues.

You also need need to stop with any repression, denial, or dissociation that you use to cope. Which can be hard at first as it's so ingrained in us. At first it gets worse, but then there is a great relief.


----------



## Ninae

Someone said something good which I agree with (or exactly like I've experienced it):

"Negative energies can not exist in the high vibrations and they will erupt into consciousness or erupt unconsciously as psychotic behaviors. The good news is that once the trapped and repressed energy is released things will settle. 

The bad news for those that can't integrate their own shadow is that they will now find this world a harsher place to live in and will need to work harder at making things work because they will be struggling against their own self destructive impulses. I call these people the New Humans because they are embodied here to play the new duality game. By the end of this new cycle they will have learned what those graduating have already learned."


----------



## Ninae

Thought this was an interesting update.

http://www.energeticsynthesis.com/index.php/resource-tools/news-shift-timelines/2786-timelines-shift


----------



## Mongy

i've had a lot of really cool ideas lately....one of them involves how we are all born into the world struggling against vice...but you gotta tame that shit, its kinda like imagine if when your born your also given a pet lion and it follows you for life, you better have a relationship with that lion cause if it aint tamed by you it might just eat your ass when it gets big enough, you gotta feed it to tame it, and you gotta feed it so it dont go hungry.


----------



## Ninae

Yes. I haven't been keeping up with these channelings for a while, but it's been very persistent for the past year that something's on its way, and especially this "Event" they're all talking about. Hard to say these days what is disinfo and not, but there might be something to it.

_
*The Wave Of The Event
*

"There is no doubt that prior to ‘The Event’, many other events of ‘lesser’ magnitude will unfold. Such as the arrest of Cabal members and the Global Currency Reset.

From the heart of Prime Creator will be exhaled a breath, a wave of unimaginable love. So grand, so powerful, it will forever change humanity and Earth. There will not be a single organism on Earth that will not be touched by this wave. There will not be a single soul that will remain ‘asleep’ when this ocean of light washes over all.

Every soul on Earth will have no choice but to awaken from the dream that ’til now they have called life. Everyone’s light will be switched to ‘on’, and all will be in awe to what has just occurred.

From the heart of Prime Creator this light/love will flow to the Great Central Sun/Father-Mother God of our Milky Galaxy. The energies of The Great Central Sun, The Elohim and the Angelic Realm will join with the energies of Prime Creator. 

The Ascended Masters, The Galactic Confederation will also send their energies in this wave. All will be directed towards our Solar System and this will uplift the consciousness of humanity and Earth. This doesn’t mean that this wave/event will not have an impact on the rest of the galaxy and beyond, it will.

All this that has just been described, will happen in an instant, like a flash of lightning. This is the ‘wave’ of The Event. And nothing will ever be the same again.

I know all are asking when will this happen? Only Prime Creator knows the exact ‘timing’.

However, it is ‘expected’ to happen by the end of 2016. The reason we say this is because the collective consciousness of humanity has tipped the scale on the side of love.

The light on Earth is stronger than ever before and continues to grow by the minute. And that is what was needed, that was the one request from Prime Creator, for the collective to choose love.

The calls, the prayers, the invitation of humanity for Divine Intervention has been heard and felt all across this galaxy and beyond. Humanity on Earth wants peace. A new way of life. In unity with all. And so it shall BE.

Be patient, at peace, always shining your light, and feel the momentum, the light building within and without, and when you blink, it will be a new dawn."_


----------



## Mongy

"there will not be a single soul that will remain asleep...." i kinda look at it like we are born into the world but still yet in a womb(the sleep?) and some of us are born again, like i feel like i was born again and slapped on the ass to wake up, so i kinda was born into the world twice and just like the first time the doctor picked me up by my feet and slapped me on my ass and i was born crying  the second time i was woke up the same way by the universe itself, some people die in the womb, maybe thats the way life is.....i was raised in the bible belt and was taught sin(vice?) was something to be avoided but i think really you gotta sin to overcome it not avoid it to overcome it, but that just may apply to me, i cant speak for everyone else.....i dont believe in heaven or hell, sometimes when i dream i fell like i go to hell, but its just like regular life with this shitty feeling i cant describe but when i wake up i know im glad to be here and not wherever i just was in my sleep......


----------



## Ninae

_"This is “Sananda”. Wonderful, as always, to be with you. To share in these times, in times as things are changing, as your consciousness is shifting and changing. I speak now of the consciousness of the entire planet. Not only to those of you on the phone and those of you in the room here, but the entire planet is shifting.

Of course those who look through their regular, three dimensional eyes do not see this. They do not understand that this shift is happening. As we have said, as many have said, it is for those who have the eyes to see and the ears to hear. Those of you have those eyes. Those of you who are opening your Third Eye are beginning to see into other dimensions, other levels of consciousness that before you did not know existed. But yet they are there and you are beginning to shift into those levels of consciousness that give you access to these other realms.

There are many across the planet that are moving in this direction such as you are, that are meeting in groups just as you are, that are reaching into higher levels of frequency to bring about the changes. The changes happen within you. And as they happen within you, I speak of the collective you, as these changes arrive you move higher and higher to these dimensional levels. And as you reach higher and move closer to these dimensional levels you are getting closer and closer to accessing the “Event. “

What has been called and is being called, the “Event”. The “Event” is a cosmic event, a cosmic happening that never has happened before on this planet or any other planet in the way that it is going to happen. But it is coming. It is part of the expression now on this planet, Earth, of the Solar System and of the Galaxy itself. Because this energy coming from the Galactic Central Sun is going to shift consciousness throughout the Galaxy.

It is not only the people on the Earth, the people within the Earth, it is also across the Solar System and the Galaxy that consciousness is shifting. As we have said many times, nothing at this point can stop it. It is what you call “a done deal”.

Many of you have now heard that a selection of those at the top, those controllers, have been taken out of the picture. Yes, that is true, they have been removed. Those who are their minions, those Illuminati, those Cabal on the planet still seemingly to run the show, I say seemingly because they feel they are still in charge. But they know now that their time is short. They are losing the battle. We know that they have already lost it. They are receding in importance. They know they are losing control each and every day that passes and they know there is very little they can do about it.

Yet, their tenacity is strong and they continue to thrive. They continue to move forward and do whatever has worked for them. I speak of the various families and whatever has worked for them up until now. It can no longer work because there are too many forces of light that have come to bear upon the situation and have brought even more light to those who have tried to maintain control.

So their time is short. Your time is just beginning. Everything is in place. As the Ascended Masters have been saying, as the Galactics have been saying, everything is being orchestrated. Everything is being orchestrated for the betterment of mankind.

Do not be concerned about your brothers and your sisters and what will become of them. That they are still asleep and do not know what is coming and that is correct. They may not have any idea at a conscious level of what is coming, what is already here. But they all know that everything is in shifting changes. All is shifting with the wind and they know at a deeper level that they are part of this shift of consciousness."_


----------



## Ninae

http://recordings.talkshoe.com/TC-119117/TS-1102646.mp3

This was interesting. After all that talk about psychedelic drugs, at the end he starts to talk about this mysterious "Event" (which I'm tired of hearing about), he says it's a transformative event and after that point it won't even matter what he tells people.

He says the 2012 thing was invented to take away our hopes so we won't pay any attention when the real thing happens and miss the boat, but that we're already in the new age. He says when they get revelation (higher self guidance) all they can hear is "We're in the new age, we're in the new age", the frequencies are changing, and people are waking up. 

I don't know about anyone else, but a lot has happened this year for me. And I trust this guy for some reason, because he's so dead on about most things.


----------



## jammin83

Listened to about an hour of that nina. I don't agree with everything the two guys are saying but I think they have a few things right. Some of it is pretty spot on but I don't agree with some of their conclusions. It was interesting though and I think we have been shut down spiritually on a lot of levels. I could jive with the idea that people are waking up. It was pretty interesting overall and ive come to some similar realizations about what is really happening in the world. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ninae

Yes, I've come to the conclusion most channelers and conspiracy theorists are disinfo agents, but I think he's actually telling the truth as best as he can, and is very knowledgeable. I just discovered this in May, but it's been pretty eye-opening. 

No one even wants to comment on this podcast, and I think it's because that would be bringing it to people's attention.


----------



## vortech

I will make some time to listen to his words later, but I will say based on these comments so far, yeah, I agree with a lot being said. I personally have had the most spiritually awakening year of my life, the last 12 months. 'Revelation' as it is said...The revealing. Depending on which side you are on it will be experienced as many different manifestations. For me, it is a profound sense of intuition, like spooky-level accurate, increasingly, to the point where it is always on and frequently breaking the barriers of the physical dimensions, absurd amount of synchronicity, somehow maintaining equilibrium as all the energy swirls around, serendipitously meeting so many other 'light workers' as they are called by one name (but we are also shadow workers, so it is a bit of a misnomer) and we are working together in so many ways to inform each other and do what we can to help out and raise the collective vibration. 

 I used to only be able to touch these states of consciousness on psychedelic drugs, but after my natural awakening experience last November, and then successfully traversing the trials of the dark night of the soul for lack of better description, the turn to a new (or old?) level of light and clarity has been profound and so very enjoyable. I feel I have been reprogrammed, upgraded, etc, to handle these and the upcoming waves, maybe even a tsunami, I don't care, I will stand next to the fire and throw in logs as I watch the world bern, and then watch the Phoenix rise out of the ashes. Then will be the signal it is time we can really build the new world without resistance from the old world.
I would think all of this to be completely strange, or that I'm going insane, if I didn't have so much faith in everything in these times. I receive signs of reassurance in so many ways. I must go now, but if I can say anything to anyone reading, now is important time to align yourself with love, pay no mind to the haters, align with people on your wavelength and work together, quiet your inner battles, bring them to peace, understand the nature of energy, and listen to the signals you receive, subtle energy, and learn to follow that intuition.


----------



## Ninae

The Dark Goddess and the supermen ruling from inside the earth.

http://recordings.talkshoe.com/TC-119117/TS-1000843.mp3

Far out. Even for me.


----------



## Ninae

Well, here we go again...

http://sananda.website/archangel-michael-via-michael-love-august-26th/


----------



## vortech

Ninae said:


> Well, here we go again...
> 
> http://sananda.website/archangel-michael-via-michael-love-august-26th/



Grooving on this writing, a lot of what I have been saying, feeling, intuiting, but damn I could have said that in half as many words. Felt like some of it was repeated.

Ninae, could you summarize the link about the Dark Goddess? 180 minutes is quite the time commitment for something so 'out there'.


----------



## sigmond

Ninae said:


> Really, I tried to start a thread about it, but I guess there's not so much interest in that in a board like this where most would rather do anything than face their negativity. But this is something very little known and badly understood as well.


what you consider negativity might simply be skepticism.


----------



## Ninae

vortech said:


> Grooving on this writing, a lot of what I have been saying, feeling, intuiting, but damn I could have said that in half as many words. Felt like some of it was repeated.
> 
> Ninae, could you summarize the link about the Dark Goddess? 180 minutes is quite the time commitment for something so 'out there'.




I'd rather not say too much about this subject, to be honest. He gets into it early in the recording when he talks about Madonna riding the beast and says it's symbolic for something.




sigmond said:


> what you consider negativity might simply be skepticism.




Yes, but that's not what I was talking about. When it comes to shadow work, as Jung would day, people would rather do anything than face their own darkness.


----------



## swilow

What is meant by shadow work anyway? Google tells me it is "embroidery done in shadow stitch" but that doesn't sound right.


----------



## sigmond

swilow said:


> What is meant by shadow work anyway? Google tells me it is "embroidery done in shadow stitch" but that doesn't sound right.


found this..

"The parts of ourselves that we may try to hide or deny. According to Carl Jung, it can be said to consist of energy patterns, known as selves or sub-personalities that were disowned — pushed down into our unconscious in childhood, as part of our coping strategies."



> Mary Hoffman, MA is a Spiritual Guide, Teacher and Healer dedicated to assisting others to reconnect to their own inner knowing. This healing work is a synthesis of Inner Child Work,  Shadow Integration Work℠, Somatic and Shamanic healing practices. Born with the gifts of Clairsentience and Claircognizance Mary works from a multi-dimensional level of consciousness and is a clear channel.
> 
> She specializes in locating and releasing energy blocks and core beliefs that are keeping people from the authentic life they want to experience. This work is well suited for seekers, therapists, healers, artists, creative, empathic intuitive, sensitive types who are committed to and have already been doing their own inner work.
> 
> A dedicated Jungian student and inner explorer she took her own journey before becoming a guide for others.  Mary works primarily by phone and individuals report that her trusting and loving presence is felt from a distance allowing them to connect deeply and feel safely contained as they enter and explore the inner realms.


link


----------



## Ninae

There's lots of information about shadow work out there. It's a great healer.


----------



## sigmond

ive read a little about the lightworker stuff, i suppose if i combine that with the shadow work i should enter a peculiar, balanced, state-of-mind. perhaps then i'll start 'feeling it'! also, when I have some time, im gonna check out the psychiclibrary.




​


----------



## Ninae

sigmond said:


> ive read a little about the lightworker stuff, i suppose if i combine that with the shadow work i should enter a peculiar, balanced, state-of-mind.




Yes! That's it. Shadow work is about releasing your darkness so your own light can arise from within.  
That is what's meant by not just looking for it outside, because it's really found within.


----------



## swilow

I like the fact they said "Mitzi and Rascal day". I wonder if they name other days of the week after animals they have to get groomed.


----------



## Ninae

Come to think of it, my cat could use a brush. 
I can call it Puseper day.


----------



## jammin83

I've been feeling it, for a while now. Couldn't put my finger on it really until recently. I think this shift in consciousness is real, no doubt, I feel it too. The psychedelic people are talking about it, the astral travelers are talking about it, the gnostics and occult people are talking about it. I don't share the same optimism about the event. The next trumpet in revelation talks about a great war, the 7 years of tribulation, and the abomination of desolation. I think Jesus is really coming back, but not before the beast(s) come, the antichrist, etc. The next trumpet talks about four (fallen) angels that will be released from the Euphrates. a third of the world population will die. That's the sixth out of seven. I think it will be in the next world war that's shaping up out there if yall haven't noticed. 

The whole world is going to be split into progressives and regressives. The polarization is real, I think the regressives will eventually coalesce into Christians. WWII all over again. instead of hitler, we get the antichrist, instead of aryans, we get transhumanism, and instead of jews, we get christians. old wine, new skins. same song and dance. 

people get ready. hes coming back. first as a lamb, this time as a lion.


----------



## Ninae

And he was scary enough for anyone as a lamb, LOL. Yes,  I think people who don't keep their eyes open these days are going to miss out.

There's no doubt something is coming. It's not just the New Age messegers talking about it, although they seem to only see the positive side. Christian seers are talking doom and gloom and a fulfillment of the old prophecies with a false prophet, an antichrist, and the return of Christ. 

The establishment seems to be expecting something too, going by the occult Swiss ceremony that shows they demons led by the anti-christ coming up from the abyss and being worshipped. God only knows how it will go down, but it might not be pretty. Christ is meant to come back to a whole new world, as I understand it.


----------



## MrRoot

There is a local weirdo who build up a radiotelescope about the size of a parking lot and lately he has been saying that even Jupiter's radiotransmissions doesn't make any sense and that there is truly a difference in the tone which means something is coming.

I actually read about this some time ago and there was a notable difference how Jupiter's radio emissions sound but it had been linked in the change of the Jupiter's atmosphere.

I haven't yet tried it for myself as I don't own a radiotelescope but I'll check out some feeds from amateur radiotelescopes and check if there is some notable difference for example what it was ten years ago.


----------



## Ninae

Anyway, this is the Grey Goddess podcast. It's mostly brought up as a tease now and again, but this focuses more on her.

http://recordings.talkshoe.com/TC-119117/TS-1006031.mp3


He says she's the secret goddess (of witchcraft, freemasonry, etc.) and it's considered an honour to be able to worship her. The lower levels only know about her consort, the horned god.


----------



## cyberius

I feel waves of enlightenment going through the earth. We know on some level this is the end, and that we need to start collecting the knowledge to preserve some degree of prescience in the universe.


----------



## Ninae

Does anyone else need to sleep a lot? I just fell asleep for no reason and seem to want to sleep 8-10 hours per night. I read it's during sleep the new energies and light codes are mostly integrated and you receive healings then.


----------



## vortech

A popular saying these days is (and this is among the more optimistic of the bunch), the bad news is the world as you know it is ending, and the good news is the world as you know it is ending.

I certainly hope Trump isn't the Antichrist the prophecies spoke of, but I agree there is increasing polarization to the progressive and regressive side as it is clearly represented and being amplified by world politics. There are so many forces trying to steer this bird towards their own polarized agenda, and what used to be the left and right have both resorted to the same dirty tactics, making them more similar than they are different. The only real safe haven, as it always was, is in The Middle Path, which seems to be getting more obstructed, narrow and windier than ever.  Jammin83 said it well, how it's the same cycle with a different wave. Transhumanism is disconcerting in that it may impede true enlightenment by trapping us in the material world, among other things. Religions are as fervent and aggressive/defensive as ever, and the people are having an increasingly hard time actually listening to their inner voice because they are so inundated by the signals permeating the airwaves. Keep playing good music, it will help drown out the noise.


----------



## Ninae




----------



## Ninae

http://sananda.website/sandra-walter-august-29th/


----------



## MrRoot

Ninae, have you heard about Jupiter's radio emissions changing pattern lately?


----------



## Ninae

No, that's passed me by, what is it all about?


----------



## MrRoot

Nasa started to monitor Jupiter's radio emissions in 1971 and the first change was when the Shoemaker-Levy comet hit into it and now there was a change in 2012:
http://www.messagetoeagle.com/signalunknownjupiter.php

There is still ongoing research on it's origins but if you listen to old radio recordings it has definately changed from what it was during 70s or start of the new millennium when compared to 2012 and afterwards.

Google 'radio Jove' for different recordings of radio emissions.


----------



## ThePharmacist4925

I just wanted to point out that do to the inherent fact that all things past and present affect all things present and future it can theoretically be proven using the most basic of logic that influence travels faster than the speed of light... honestly influence is likely the fastest traveling thing in existence and it travels any distance instantaneously. Influence, when it is moving at its fastest speed, literally has zero lag time from any location to any other location; this being said influence is also capable of moving slower than that, it is capable of traveling at different speeds. Influence's spectrum of different speeds that it can travel is measurable from the slowest possible speed of movement to the fastest possible speed of movement. If something can actually travel from any place to any place in zero time, does it count as movement? Or then would we draw the conclusion that due to influence's capability to move at a rate we cannot calculate using time as a a variable in the equation, to determine the maximum speed influence can travel, that all influences that have ever existed and all influences presently coming into existence are in every location simultaneously and will be in every location for the rest of the existence of anything, including "nothing" as by, by virtue of having a name, "nothing" is part of everything.

Just something your assertion, that "thought is faster than the speed of light", inspired me to think about. Cheers


----------



## Ninae

So how bad is this Armageddon thing going to get? Will we be without internet soon?


----------



## jammin83

Ive been wondering more about chemical/biological weapons. They show these zombie movies for a reason. Just don't know when. 

don't know when the alien thing is going to surface. I would imagine pretty soon. the facade is cracking all around us. 

Most of the info on aliens comes from the book of enoch (Noahs great grandfather, not in the Bible). which is where crowley decoded his enochian magick from. there is talk about him opening a portal back in the day which is what the triangle in occult stuff represents.  i believe they are real. it talks about the watchers etc and that they taught people different things. I think they are hybrids of sorts. similar to goliath and the nephilim from the old testament. When fallen angels breed with man. Its no surprise that most of the greys and abduction talk centers around sexual/reproduction stuff. I don't know where others are getting there info from but i don't think any of them are benevolent. 

just another scam trying to prove that God doesn't exist bc aliens are thought to originate from other galaxies etc. proof that we evolved and so forth. don't believe them. This is Biblical stuff. The Bible even mentions shapeshifters and such. The serpent in the old testament in the garden of eden may have even been a reptilian of sorts but changed to serpent later on. The older texts from judaism give a clearer description. 

This is the 'revealing' the true nature of our existence is going to be exposed soon. Its about to get Biblical around here. If you don't know what the Bible says, you are going to get tricked. The deception is getting thicker every day. 

There are going to be two sides only. Jesus or Lucifer. Those are your options anything else isn't the truth. even hillary is starting to push the luciferian love thing being the puppet that she is. all the light workers, love and light people, illuminati, etc. are referring to Lucifer. Im going to go traditional and just stick with Biblical Christianity. kind of square sounding i know, but im sticking with it lol.

last days my friends. i think some of us are going to see some weird stuff soon rather than later. I have no idea when, but its already happening. Pieces are falling into place left and right. 

I know some of yall don't believe me, but the guy is coming back. Lucifer will be here first and seems to be on the way already.


----------



## Xorkoth

Ninae said:


> There's no doubt something is coming. It's not just the New Age messegers talking about it, although they seem to only see the positive side. Christian seers are talking doom and gloom and a fulfillment of the old prophecies with a false prophet, an antichrist, and the return of Christ.



Well it's important to realize that Christians have looked to the book of Revelation for a very long time, and there have been many periods of time where people were convinced that time was now.  They saw proof too.  That said, there certainly is something coming socially/culturally/technologically.  We have various forces, most notably immediate and free communication/the Internet at play now that have never been before.  There are certainly changes in the air... the change has already begun, look at what the past 30 years have brought.  THAT said, I also think it's really important to view this sort of thing with caution and objectivity.  Things are always in a state of flux, the world is *always* changing.  Rather than some crucial point where suddenly we exist as one mind, or where some sort of heavenly drama gets played out with reincarnated saviors and hellish forces, we are experiencing a time of intense change brought on by various factors.  To believe we are somehow special over other times smacks of the ego.  We are in fact playing out these years in the same drama humanity has been undergoing all along.

I sincerely hope we end up in some sort of utopian, enlightened civilization, where we are able to utilize our minds in ways unfathomable to us now, but if we do, it will be the result of hard work and incremental changes over generations, the same as every other change has been in the past.


----------



## jammin83

Its happening now already. There is a lot of weird stuff going on and im not talking schizoid, i know it sounds like it. People have been predicting the end of the world forever but im pretty convinced its happening. 

This polarization thing that's happening is being forced by the various propaganda machines, but is also representative about what's going on around us. there is an awful lot of talk about lucifer. even a sweet new cop show starring lucifer himself. plenty of people are talking about him being the 'real' god. something is happening but its hard to explain and sort through with all the lies we are being fed.

beware of evil disguised as peace. its part of the plan. There will be peace at some point, for a short period, then all hell is going to break loose. no utopia is going to exist on this earth any time soon.

there are really only two sides to this, two forces since the beginning of time. its all playing out now. It seeming like there are more than two sides is part of the deception. 

Mind control, illuminati, aliens, portals, time travel a lot of very weird sounding things, is what i think is referred to in revelation as 'the great deception'. 

its all pretty mind blowing, not really helping my drug abusing tendencies tbh.


----------



## Yourbaker

I have been stalking this thread for a while now and should add my name to the group that is "Feeling it". I actually spent a long time searching for a site like this. In jaunuary 2016 the most powerful spiritual awakening I've ever felt happened. For over 3 months I woke every morning to feel the presence of God. 

I quit smoking weed for 90 days just to see if it was causing some kinda mental issue. Checked to see if I had an aneurysm or a stroke. I wasn't expecting this or in anyway even remotely following anything spiritual but I had made a commitment to Christ about 40 years ago that I never followed through on, it seems there is no best before date, if you bought it you got it. 

So yeah I have been feeling it wish I could say it all feels wonderful but it might get real ugly before the end.

Vortech, regarding the Donald being the antichrist I think it could just as easily be the next guy. Right now you'll elect one or the other and things will get so horrible the next guy will look like a savior, he'll be the one to watch. Mr. T RUMP isn't really diabolical just a bully running for the Whitehouse.


----------



## Ninae

Welcome to the thread. Yes, we have a pretty good spiritual board now, didn't always use to be.

There's so much being thrown at us at the moment it's extremely confusing, to say the least. I don't know who to trust. I've been meaning to listen to Sherry Shriner for a while but she wasn't as good as I imagined, just a few interesting bits and pieces.

Dave seems sincere and like he's doing he's best but has an immense amount of audio to get through. I just listened to a show where he talkes about the end of the world scenario and says they have the technology to pull off a staged apocalypse by now. They can orchestrate a fake rapture, whatever. He says Christ will come back as a great king and military general, like a second Solomon, and rule for a long time. 

http://recordings.talkshoe.com/TC-137354/TS-1003473.mp3

But on the whole the alternative media is busy spreading misinformation and sending you on a wild goose chase, I think. Like the CERN/HAARP stuff, which is ancient technology.


----------



## sigmond

> But on the whole the alternative media is busy spreading misinformation and sending you on a wild goose chase, I think. Like the CERN/HAARP stuff, which is ancient technology.


 The Large_Hadron_Collider is ancient technology? 
The only thing im feeling is boredom, depression and other undesirable shite.


----------



## Ninae

I meant arcane or out-dated, compared to what they have now.


----------



## swilow

Something has been coming for thousands of years. 

Every human believes they live in momentous and ground-breaking times. I think its ingrained in us. 

I am neither 'feeling it' nor do I sense any impending supernatural holocaust. That could be confirmation bias, in the same way that the reading of signs and prophesies could simply be confirmation bias. It would seem that, statistically, the ratio of doomsday claims to doomsday events is skewed heavily against the latter. How is this explained and why would this instance be any different? But, I think there is some reasons for that, partly things Xorkoth outlines also.

 I'm pretty sure there's an incoming degradation of all life, something that _humans_ and not angels/reptiles/aliens/Jesus is responsible for. You do not need to look at the book of revelations to see what the environment is starting to do. It sort of frustrate me that humans are still imagining that we are either going to be helped by any external force or punished by an external force; this has never happened once in history, I don't think its about to begin, and I fear the consequences if we keep relying on this intervention.


----------



## sigmond

great, so now im feeling paranoia. you hack my computer swilow? i was just viewing the confirmation bias wiki and was very close to posting something about it.


----------



## Ninae

It doesn't need to be naturally occurring, it might as well be staged, same outcome. Our culture hasn't become completely saturated with it for no reason. Massive amounts of money spent on ingraining it in the collective consciousness via music, movies, and any belief-system you could imagine. 

Something tells me this has to mean something. I can't really see it being only to entertain us. It's far too pervasive and sophisticated for that.


----------



## swilow

sigmond said:


> great, so now im feeling paranoia. you hack my computer swilow? i was just viewing the confirmation bias wiki and was very close to posting something about it.



Exactly as I intended. 



			
				Ninae said:
			
		

> Massive amounts of money spent on ingraining it in the collective consciousness via music, movies, and any belief-system you could imagine.
> 
> Something tells me this has to mean something. I can't really see it being only to entertain us. It's far too pervasive and sophisticated for that.



When you say "it" are you referring to apocalyptic feelings? Personally, I think its part of culture because of our survival instinct and self-awareness. In a species that is constantly aware of our own impending and inevitable death, I imagine apocalypse scenarios are almost innate- it makes evolutionary sense to try and predict future dangers, and coupled with our intellect and reason, and even ability to pursuade ourselves of all manner of things, armageddon type predictions appear pretty much biological, inevitable to me. Its part of our biology to look for threats in the environment, so its hard to say whether these ideas are not simply a result of this constant threat awareness. I don't think its a threat that we are being shown or made to feel by anything.

With that said, I feel like the times we live in are very threatening and unsettled and in a hugely global sense never really experienced prior. Of course I could be falling for the same biological urge to proclaim impending doom, but it sure feels like right NOW is time of greater tangible threat than any other in history. I wonder if that is really underlying a lot of the concern we see atm.

Side note, but this thread has gone from feelings of great euphoria or something positive to proclamations of devastation and doom. Are we still "feeling it" and again, what is "it"?


----------



## Yourbaker

swilow said:


> Side note, but this thread has gone from feelings of great euphoria or something positive to proclamations of devastation and doom. Are we still "feeling it" and again, what is "it"?




Well put. I want to clarify my position. I am a alcoholic x-christian who had switched his booze for weed, only to wake up to hearing from God like I hadn't taken a decades long break. 99% of that interaction was personal and is the ongoing work I am personally dealing with. The other 1% was a sense of need to get off my ass and get involved in the world I'm living in as opposed to just letting everything be decided by others while I watch. 

I left the church long ago because I'm gay, I really was not ever expecting to be in a conversation with the Spirit of God in my life. My sense of urgency and my commitment are real but I have no clue what is happening.  It may simply be now is the time God choose to deal with me and I'm just attaching my own feelings to other events. 

Certainly the political situation in the US is so ridiculous you can almost hope someone will stop it before one of those two takes the presidency. I want to be clear I have no clue what is up on this planet, I have not been involved at all mostly I've been barely keeping from being a homeless drunk. What has happened to me has been profound but highly personal as well. 

With all the "crazy talk", there is one piece that is fitting. The biblical world end is called revelations and is in reference specifically to the revelation of Jesus Christ, that part, for me, has become profoundly completed. The rest of the book is about as easy to understand as a trip report.


----------



## iridescentblack

I don't really notice anything external taking place besides a mass delusion. When I say mass delusion I'm mainly referring to people being stuck in their own little dream worlds. That being said, though I've noticed a change within myself - something I've only felt a couple of times in my life. Once between November 6-10 of 2011 and again this year on January 15th and 16th. I strongly believed that someone or something was pushing our evolution forward. But I also feel this person (if it is a person) is in dire need of help at the moment and is not receiving any.

If there's a shift of consciousness to take place, I believe that we all have to at least try to come together as a species. But that will not happen in time. In time for what? I honestly don't know.


----------



## Ninae

swilow said:


> Side note, but this thread has gone from feelings of great euphoria or something positive to proclamations of devastation and doom. Are we still "feeling it" and again, what is "it"?



No, it's much stronger now, after I've been seriously working on myself for the past year. I feel much closer to God and it helps me accomplish things in daily life. It's amazing.

It definitely seems like the energies are changing and the frequencies are rising and so many are now noticing it. I think the anticipated shift is well on its way and there's nothing that can stop it. I just think it's on a longer time frame than we've been led to believe, it could take place over a century, or even more. 

I think the 2000/2012  was just psy-ops to disillusion people and get them off their path. Which it has for many, and they've given up their spiritual work and returned to a more material life. But the shift is still happening.

What worries me is what might take place on the physical level in the near future. It seems they're adamant some sort of Armageddon scenario is going down and cause as much destruction as possible to coincide along with the consciousness shift. 

And with the situation in Europe with the flood of immigrants leading up to race/civil war, leading up to a military state, and the American situation which is building up to a revolution which will send people into FEMA camps it doesn't look too good.


----------



## Ninae

http://sananda.website/montague-keen-via-veronica-keen-august-30-2016/


----------



## Ziiirp

+1 for devastation and doom.  %)


----------



## jammin83

swilow said:


> Something has been coming for thousands of years.
> 
> Every human believes they live in momentous and ground-breaking times. I think its ingrained in us.
> 
> I am neither 'feeling it' nor do I sense any impending supernatural holocaust. That could be confirmation bias, in the same way that the reading of signs and prophesies could simply be confirmation bias. It would seem that, statistically, the ratio of doomsday claims to doomsday events is skewed heavily against the latter. How is this explained and why would this instance be any different? But, I think there is some reasons for that, partly things Xorkoth outlines also.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's an incoming degradation of all life, something that _humans_ and not angels/reptiles/aliens/Jesus is responsible for. You do not need to look at the book of revelations to see what the environment is starting to do. It sort of frustrate me that humans are still imagining that we are either going to be helped by any external force or punished by an external force; this has never happened once in history, I don't think its about to begin, and I fear the consequences if we keep relying on this intervention.



Believe me, I know a lot of this stuff sounds outrageous and absurd. I get it and of all people, I get where you are coming from man. You are a smart dude, much smarter than me. 

I think that a lot of this stuff has been ingrained into us. What's possible and what's not possible and I think the world is much more mysterious than we are led to believe. There are even people now that are questioning if the earth is round. After all, if we really thought about it, do we really know that? Can you dig up a photo that hasn't been edited in some way? At some point, we have to put trust into people, and acknowledge that what they are telling us is true or else we couldn't be functional in a 'productive' way which is the ultimate goal right? Im not saying im a flat earther, just illustrating a point. We are given a neat, tidy box of information, and told 'this is what we know'. i don't believe them. We know a lot of stuff but it doesn't coincide with the agenda. supernatural stuff is known and even practiced as a science, albeit in secrecy. I think there are various points of vulnerability and those have been infiltrated. I think people are really trying to kill us, as paranoid as that sounds. 

I really feel like my eyes have been opened. You can disregard that if you want, but now that I see the way that I do, I can't see them any other way. There is an elite agenda and there is ultimately a luciferian agenda. I get confirmation of this daily by paying attention. I see it in the news, I hear it in the music, I see it on the TV shows I watch, I see the logos everywhere and I mean everywhere. Pagan, occult, gnostic, new age, whatever. Our governments, our biggest merchants, parts of the counter culture all rep the same hundred or so symbols. Eyes of horus, pyramids, triangles, rising sun, etc. You understand the key words, the double meanings, the symbols, the shapes and the lingo and you realize its all around you. Our monuments, our government buildings, its everywhere. You can't get away from it just like you can't get away from Christianity. 

now, I question sometimes if Im schizophrenic or something, bc paranoia is something I deal with among other things, but I know that there are really only two forces at work here and Ive never been sure of much. There is no such thing as neutral. That's why if you can't open your mind to being wrong then you are going to get sucked up by the lies. That's why i say something. I don't like sounding like a crazy person, but if it helps people I care about and have respect for then its worth a raised eyebrow or two. nothing new to me, I raise eyebrows pretty frequently. I don't like many people, but yall is good people. ya feel me? 

If you have more than a basic understanding of the Bible and of Christianity and you understand what's happening around us but you think Lucifer is the real god, then good luck with that, that's your choice. But its much more sneaky and seductive than that. Lucifer (the light) isn't going to get people to follow him by being the lord of darkness and child sacrifice. he disguises himself as a being of light, someone that accepts us, god of creativity, open-mindedness, intelligence, ascension, purifying yourself, etc. But whenever he gets let out of the bottle, the world is destroyed and huge amounts of people die. The light, ascension, new age type people are thinking something great is happening, bc Lucifer is on the way. His great moment is coming, and we are all being prepped for it in various ways, whether you realize it or not. 

Lucifer resides in the 'second heaven' described in the Bible. This is his realm. This is the realm that you tap into on DMT, the psychedelic network, that ancient wisdom, the universe, universal consciousness, this is the realm you tap into when you are astral traveling, this is the real where near death experiences occur, this is the realm that has different vibrational frequencies and different levels that you hear about frequently. The heaven where Jesus resides is absent of duality. Various Luciferian religions, have this theme of combining darkness with light type stuff. Yin and yang among a whole bunch of others. Even atheist/agnostic astral travelers will tell you that there are demons in there. It may appear to consist of some duality now, but judgement day is going to be the death of duality IMO. duality will cease to exist and very few higher vibrations will be found in the darkness. Much weeping and gnashing of teeth and not much else I would presume.

'Aliens' are a part of this in some way I think. I've never seen one, and don't know if they really exist, but im starting to believe that there is something going on with this phenomena. Have you noticed that Egyptian stuff has kind of surged in popularity lately? This is where the dreadlocks thing originated (coincidence?). There is a reason why we see pyramids and Egyptian stuff on these drugs. This is all part of that Luciferian network and part of its history. Lucifer is part of our history too and so is the various veins of occult stuff.  I think there are more than a few parallels to our cultures because this is all the same stuff that we can't get away from. This goes back to original sin. There is this vein of secret/hidden knowledge, advanced intelligence, ancient wisdom, forbidden fruit type talk (which is what the apple(r) logo represents). Its the first sin for a reason. 'you will be wise like God!' that whole thing. 

If you look at these ancient cultures, they are all super advanced and were seemingly at the top their game and then something wiped them out. The sumerians, the Mayans, the Egyptians, the Aztecs, etc. I think its because of pride. The people at the top thought they could control this stuff. You can't control satan, just like you can't control an active addiction which is tame compared to the big picture. Systemic oppression, human sacrifice, pedophilia, the killing of babies, death, huge gap in wealth...these are Luciferian ideals and what begins to happen when he is working his magic. Unlike God, Lucifer has to cheat and use sorcery and magic. Which is probably more real than some of you realize. . It has to do with elitism, eugenics, the chosen, evolution type stuff and its being played out. This is the theme that causes most of our problems and this is the evil that causes the wars that most of us hate. Its never been about the people. We are just pawns and a populace to control. We are under tyranny but we think we are free. We are being programmed to embrace evil and fall prey to 'the doctrine of devils'.

The Bible is also part of this and I think I know why. The Bible is inseparable from man's history, man's consciousness, and we will never rid ourselves of it and I think that that is because its the truth. This is the duality and has been the struggle from the beginning. Mass exposure is a more recent development. It wasn't always that way and there have been a lot of attempts to silence and pervert it and sometimes it has been used as means of control and submission. God finds a way to work with that, just as he finds a way to get it to those who have an ear. When he wants to get something done, he has the ability to make that happen, just as has the ability to ensure the Bible remains intact and says what he needs it to say. He has strong words for people that mess with his Bible. Some translations are more reliable than others, and some are intentionally more confusing with word choice and what not. This has been the battle from the beginning and its not going to change.

We can wish that we could live in a world that didn't have religion or God but that's just not the way that it works. There is spiritual battle happening all around us, always has been, always will be. It has a new spin, but all of this stuff is nothing new. Same idol worship, same sexual immorality, same baal, same baphomet, same beezlebub. It wasn't until I started looking cross referencing the various weird things that im interested in with the Bible, that I realized that it wasn't incompatible with a lot of it and it kind of shocked me. I started reading revelation, daniel, and these other prophetic books, it wasn't anything I could deny anymore. Did you know the Bible doesn't have an unfulfilled prophecy? There are some that haven't happened yet, but im going to go ahead and assume they are going to happen too. There are a lot of other facts about it too if you care to research it. Its pretty legit. Its truly a mysterious book and we are bred for the occult (new world religion) and programmed to hate what it says. Ain't nothing bad in there man. Its a good message and even if its all lies, why can't someone just let me have that? Isn't that revealing? Live and let live and being open-minded doesn't have anything to do with Christianity. If so, that's a struggle because people can't help but give you bot-like responses (swilow gave me a gracious response which I applaud) to anything even mentioned about Jesus. Everyone thinks they are so slick with letting you know how ignorant you are. Its always the same talk man, I've heard it over and over and I see something come over people that just doesn't add up to me. 

All of these things that are happening right now are tied to Christianity and the Bible and this duality struggle. I don't know when, but im getting the feeling that its going to be sooner than some folks realize. It could be many years down the road, but its in the works. I feel obliged to tell you guys to at least keep your eyes and hearts open to the possibility that Im telling you the truth. If you have your mind made up, you've already lost. Don't close yourself off from a good thing, a good thing that's available to everyone, not just a select elite. We have a choice, we have free will, and we have the senses and intelligence to guide us to the truth. That's why were here. To find and live the truth and go home to our final resting place. 

We live in bizarro world people and don't even get me started on comic books and superheroes. Left is right, up is down, God is the devil, and lucifer is God. I think we only have one thing that can get us through these super confusing times that we are living in, and that's the Bible. Think of that what you will, but I think its all we really have.


----------



## Ninae

It's said that in Satanism the lower levels think they can control their demons, but the higher levels know their demons control them. They also know God is in control and there is no way to win over God. Don't even dream of it. And the devil himself is perfectly aware of that reality, he's not deluded. 

But naive humans are given these delusions, like there is a war between good and evil that they can win, as a way to corrupt them or just to play with them.

I think on the highest levels satanists want to realise their higher self, want to become gods. So it's not that different from enlightenment teachings, just in a different context.


----------



## MrRoot

In my opinion Third World War is coming in the next decade and we should prepare for it no matter what the forces are behind it. I can actually become self-sufficient anytime I need and I suggest that for others too.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Thanks for sharing Jammin. I enjoyed reading your post. While I have a different world view than yours in many respects I find myself agreeing with a lot of what you say. I'm glad the Bible has come alive to you and is helping to guide you through these crazy times. I've rejected the Bible most of my life but have come to realize, just like you said, that it is inseparable from humanities history and contains a bigger picture within it that most are blind to. Only recently have I become open enough to entertain the Bible without the usual defense mechanisms that make people like me insufferable company to Christians. I'm still very ignorant about it but am gaining a deeper appreciation as I learn more.

Only after studying A Course in Miracles for years (which is more explicit in addressing the duality and the insanity of separation using modern symbolism not burdened by a history of misrepresentations, disagreements and institutionalization) can I start to look at the Bible with an appreciation for the truths it speaks to and some of the distortions it contains (through translation and whatnot). I'm still a fervent believer though that the truths of others need to be integrated and oneness is ultimately the only truth (though that was the state of affairs before he separation, and Christ is but one symbol for the path that heals that separation). Buddhas Noble eightfold path, for example, speaks to the same reality and serves the same purpose of activating healing.

It saddens me how fickle that understanding can be and on how many levels the same basic delusions manifests themselves. I think most would agree and history shows us that the Bible in the mind of the insane teaches insane lessons. It's incredibly boring however to me too when that argument is used to invalidate the experiences of people who have embraced that path. I've done it myself a whole bunch too and am beginning to appreciate this. Best wishes on your path and glad you're feeling it.


----------



## Ninae

Nice cop, by the way.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awKmAqVobhI

John Todd said the spirit of Lucifer flows most easily in England.


----------



## Ziiirp

MrRoot said:


> In my opinion Third World War is coming in the next decade and we should prepare for it no matter what the forces are behind it. I can actually become self-sufficient anytime I need and I suggest that for others too.



Yes, maam. My preparation will be pussy, physical labour and awaking people by smacking.


----------



## swilow

I'm just gonna continue hoarding books.


----------



## jammin83

Swilow lobbing softballs for the first time ever in P&S.


----------



## swilow

levelsbeyond said:
			
		

> I think most would agree and history shows us that the Bible in the mind of the insane teaches insane lessons.



That's definitely true. It is the human enacting of divine laws that leads us astray. But you have to question a text that can be interpreted to justify everything from pacifism and universal love to racism and violence. There has to come a point where you question the very integrity of the text given how malleable it is to human ends. It appears to be able to mean almost anything to anyone. 

I don't discount that there is teachings and ideas within that are interesting and demonstrate for how long humans have been striving to be better, more complete persons, for a better world and always trying to create a distinct ethical framework that is socially universal. There are ethical and philosphical ideas, such as the idea of the 10 commandments striving for moral objectivity in society, that are still relevant. I just personally don't buy the idea that the Bible is the actual word of god itself. That is where I feel closed off from it, not because of the association with christianity.


----------



## Ninae

I sure believe the EU setback was a knee in the groin of the establishment. Politicians were looking as miserable as sin afterwards. In fact, politicians as a whole seem desperate these days.


----------



## Ziiirp

Ziiirp said:


> Yes, maam. My preparation will be pussy, physical labour and awaking people by smacking.



Must have been pretty drunk. Hungover now. I have to take back the "awaking people by smacking" part and exchange it with "awaking people by burping into their ears - closeup-". Sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## Ninae

That's fine. Where is this city of schmocks?


----------



## Yourbaker

swilow said:


> But you have to question a text that can be interpreted to justify everything from pacifism and universal love to racism and violence. There has to come a point where you question the very integrity of the text given how malleable it is to human ends. It appears to be able to mean almost anything to anyone.





swilow said:


> I just personally don't buy the idea that the Bible is the actual word of god itself. That is where I feel closed off from it, not because of the association with christianity.



I must agree with Swilow,  I know I've Planted a flag firmly in the Christian camp but common sense must come into play. The Bible is a chosen 66 books written at different times by different authors in various locations, at this point, I would be skeptical but proof is in the fact that various christian groups have varying bibles not all even have the same books. Some have different versions of the same book. While it could be argued these variations are heretical in nature and shouldn't be counted, we end up again with a plethora of canons all claiming to be God's Word. 

I would even be willing to conceded that perhaps all of these books were the inspired Word of God and many canons were just incomplete but the biggest issue is differing versions of the same books. At some point someone did alter these texts. For me that is enough proof.

In favour of the Bible, I would agree the works were inspired by God and transcribed by men, we have free will. God has always entrusted humanity with the task at hand, he has let us sink or swim. 

I had something really great to put here but my meds have kicked in and my profundity meter will be skewed.


----------



## MrRoot

> Cosmic rays can seed clouds, trigger lightning, and penetrate commercial airplanes. Furthermore, there are studies ( #1, #2, #3, #4) linking cosmic rays with cardiac arrhythmias and sudden cardiac death in the general population. Our latest measurements show that cosmic rays are intensifying, with an increase of almost 13% since 2015:


http://spaceweather.com


----------



## Ninae

Well, how's that for a bit of material proof.


----------



## Ziiirp

Proof of what ? (Thanks for the info @MrRoot btw.)

This thread is too complex right now for my shattered mind. Is the general consensus, that there is a spiritual process is happening and climaxing in a few months/years from now on probably ? Can somebody just provide a few links, if there is a consensus ?


----------



## Ninae

The idea is that the powerful waves of cosmic light that have been hitting the earth for the last 50 years or so  have been greatly intensified in the last few years, which has a profound effect on our consciousness an is leading up to a great shift. This article explains it quite well.

http://in5d.com/how-the-consciousness-shift-may-be-affecting-you/


----------



## Ziiirp

Thanks for the article.

Does beer count as Vitamin B source ? %)


----------



## Nixiam

I'm feeling... something.

I fixed my old desktop which has been broken for over a year. Now I just need a wifi dongle for that bitch and I won't have to use BL on my PS Vita.

Which was my only device that wasn't broken. Lol.

Using it has actually been easy. Very surprised.

My desktop is shit for newer games. It works at everything else though.


Running Linux.


----------



## Ziiirp

In5D said:
			
		

> Fortunately the effects if this process are not all problematic. Many people are experiencing some very positive changes along with the challenges. These include: increased intuitive abilities; feeling more open-hearted and compassionate; experiencing a greater degree of divine support and guidance in one’s life; feeling more bliss and grace in one’s meditations; discovering new creative abilities; receiving new insights and gaining deeper self understanding; experiencing more cosmic coincidences, aka “synchronicities” occurring in one’s life; and feeling a deeper connectedness with Spirit and with all life.



I'm really sympathetic for anyone, that is experiencing that exclusively positive development of their spiritual practice. For me, unfortunately, this is not the case, rather the opposite is true. There was a time when I observed a lot of insights via sober meditative practice. It was in my teens. At the moment, the outcome of the practice is rather neutral (or has not any effect on my mental state). It rather is a physical adjustment nowadays. It feels good, but the mind is unaffected.

I have to add, that I believe in the void. I feel peace in the nothingness. I am more at balance than on any drug or after sexual intercourse in that state. I still like it, but in fear for my fellow citizens, who also seem to suffer more today than in the past and realize, something is happening, I do not want to indulge in pure nothingness, because I sense, they rather like to shut themselves off from reality, rather than preparing (physically, spiritually) for harder times. And that makes me choose more pragmatic approaches to discuss and adjust to apparent changes.

I cannot comprehend your optimism. Is there a source for that positive prospect ?


----------



## Jabberwocky

> Does beer count as Vitamin B source ?



Oh damn, that was an interesting comment, looked it up and you're right, beer is a good source of B vitamins. Guess that was my saving grace when I abused alcohol. Alcohol is well know to be very detrimental to vitamin B. Anyone who drinks and wants to minimize the damage to ones nervous system should supplement with a vitamin B complex. I did none of that.

At my peak I was drinking ridiculous amounts of beer. Seemed to help with my depression for a while but was setting myself up for some dark times to follow. Kinda starts to replace food and everything else after a while. Then I get a genetic test that says I have a mutation in a gene that methylates vitamin B for transport across BB barrier, so I'm naturally prone to vit B deficiency. So yeah, in a perfect storm of nervous system abuse, glad I chose beer as my drink of choice. Glad that's over.

Anyways, not a lecture, but that comment kinda clicked for me. so anyways, beer before liquor for planetary ascension might be a stretch, but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Ninae

Hmm, I don't know if Vitamin B can swing the balance. Fruitarianism, maybe, or high-vibrational food.


----------



## swilow

Cosmic light, eh? Is there another type? Hmm.


----------



## jammin83

levelsBeyond said:


> Thanks for sharing Jammin. I enjoyed reading your post. While I have a different world view than yours in many respects I find myself agreeing with a lot of what you say. I'm glad the Bible has come alive to you and is helping to guide you through these crazy times. I've rejected the Bible most of my life but have come to realize, just like you said, that it is inseparable from humanities history and contains a bigger picture within it that most are blind to. Only recently have I become open enough to entertain the Bible without the usual defense mechanisms that make people like me insufferable company to Christians. I'm still very ignorant about it but am gaining a deeper appreciation as I learn more.
> 
> Only after studying A Course in Miracles for years (which is more explicit in addressing the duality and the insanity of separation using modern symbolism not burdened by a history of misrepresentations, disagreements and institutionalization) can I start to look at the Bible with an appreciation for the truths it speaks to and some of the distortions it contains (through translation and whatnot). I'm still a fervent believer though that the truths of others need to be integrated and oneness is ultimately the only truth (though that was the state of affairs before he separation, and Christ is but one symbol for the path that heals that separation). Buddhas Noble eightfold path, for example, speaks to the same reality and serves the same purpose of activating healing.
> 
> It saddens me how fickle that understanding can be and on how many levels the same basic delusions manifests themselves. I think most would agree and history shows us that the Bible in the mind of the insane teaches insane lessons. It's incredibly boring however to me too when that argument is used to invalidate the experiences of people who have embraced that path. I've done it myself a whole bunch too and am beginning to appreciate this. Best wishes on your path and glad you're feeling it.



hey man, 

thanks for the reply. i have a hard time expressing whats really on my mind and there's a whole lot of stuff I wish I could get across but its a struggle with this brain thing I have going. Usually the words can come with some substances, but its a struggle trying to get some of this stuff across. In no way, shape, or form do I wish to disrespect anyone elses views. people all have there own things that they are into and i get that. I know you have been on a spiritual path much longer than I have, so I appreciate the feedback. 

Regarding healing, I believe that a lot of things have the ability to heal; some more effective than others. In my humble opinion, I think that some forms of healing come with a price tag or a kind of catch. This is kind of something I've been interested in for a while and have kept an eye on as i am need of some myself. There have been ayahuasca shamans that have been involved with plant medicine for a long time that ended up moving away from it bc their guides turned on them. Im not picking on the stuff, i think psychedelics have the ability to go both ways but can definitely be pretty risky. I think its kind of weird that I hear so many similar conclusions from people that mess the deems. 'I no longer fear death' among a lot of other dangerous conclusions that are drawn from piercing 'the veil' and having been to the other side. It can seem like you know whats next by using psychedelics. but for me at least, there is a lot of information there or 'ancient wisdom', but its kind of confusing. Lucifer is the author of confusion according to what I believe. 

From a Biblical standpoint, I think the term pharmakia kind of applies, but the translation is a bit fuzzy and not super direct about it. I think some folks tend to assume that natives stumbled upon these plants, but after reading into the book of enoch, I am kind of leaning more towards it being something that was shown to people by fallen angels of sorts. 



			
				book of enoch chapter 8 said:
			
		

> 1 And Azazel taught men to make swords, and knives, and shields, and breastplates, and made known to them the metals of the earth and the art of working them (alchemy?), and bracelets, and ornaments, and the use of antimony, and the beautifying of the eyelids, and all kinds of costly stones, and all 2 colouring tinctures. And there arose much godlessness, and they committed fornication, and they 3 were led astray, and became corrupt in all their ways. Semjaza taught enchantments, and root-cuttings, 'Armaros the resolving of enchantments, Baraqijal (taught) astrology, Kokabel the constellations, Ezeqeel the knowledge of the clouds, Araqiel the signs of the earth, Shamsiel the signs of the sun, and Sariel the course of the moon. And as men perished, they cried, and their cry went up to heaven . . .



Without getting into to a whole spiel about a lot of different healing stuff, I just look for that barb in there that has a dark edge to it. I know there is power there, and it has immediacy and we are able to get something out of it, but I do think some of the healing stuff can be dangerous and lead us down darker roads. madness, chaos, and peace with a price are things I look out for among other things. I don't think anything in the spiritual world or material world is without cost. What's appealing to me about Christianity, is that price has already been paid. Because the price has been paid, it allows for true healing, but I think Christianity in general lacks the immediacy of other religions and the Christian God requires us to meet him half way. Drawing close to God and he will draw close to you, type stuff. God still performs miracles today, sometimes people will pray for days without stopping and prayers are answered and people are brought back to life, but not many people put that type of dedication into prayer anymore. In my own experience, its more of a 'make me feel better NOW so I can carry on' type thing with a few words under my breath. American drive thru type prayer thats based on convenience but i digress.

As far as the Bible goes, it has pretty much everything in there. The beginning, the end, how to pray, how to live, what love really is, what Godly righteousness is, the way the spirtual world works, love other people more than yourself (which for me, self is a big problem and why I can't get into thinking people are gods thing). Illustrates things in a lot of ways in a way that's accessible and simple but still contains a lot of depth. Im not an expert on it, but I think its pretty fascinating really. It speaks to me, prob in different ways than it speaks to others, but still ultimately has one intended meaning, which is quite a task. Sometimes in today's subjective culture, I think words and sayings get used that take a sort of liberal approach to meanings, sometimes so much that word used loses all meaning bc it really can mean anything the person using it 'intends' for it to mean. 

I like the emphasis on families bc I think the breakdown of the nuclear family has been very instrumental in breaking down our societies. Being loyal to one's spouse and keeping the unit intact has really been what differentiates past generations with that of today. The 'lost generation' that we are seeing today, is in my opinion, by design. pornography, drug wars, easier ways to cheat on your spouse, fatherless homes, prison culture, all are by design. The places we end up as lost children are also by design. Even if you look at Christianity as a means of control, it does seem to have an impact on the societies that it permeates. Look at us now, we are more godless than ever, and look at the problems we have. for some reason, people seem to think christianity is the source of bigotry and our societal ills. like all the songs that are blasted on the radio recently, were 'losing our minds now uh yeaahh'. chaos, confusion type stuff, nobody knows whats real anymore and the world is falling apart. like most things going on today, after the response is emotional enough, we will all be provided the 'solution' that pacifies that emotion. can't wait for the next strong leader to take charge! lol

Im trying to absorb as much as I can, still battling the same demons, not miraculously a different person or anything, but there is something going on with this that seems genuine to me. Im one of those cynical 'everything is fake' type people tho and been depressed for a long time. 

just trying to figure out this puzzle thats out there. its a big puzzle, but its all connected im finding out. I used to think nothing really meant anything and everything was a kind of pointless, but im realizing everything has meaning and everything we say and do matters. its been quite the paradigm shift and I think there is really something to this whole thing that gets muddled with media and stereotypes. I think the stereotype has more to do with the bias than what this thing im into actually is. That's all im trying to get at. I don't know if its something that people can be truly unbiased towards which seems interesting to me.


----------



## MrRoot

Something is really coming and the increase in cosmic rays plays a big part in it. They try to deny it but the knowledge of what is happening is already going public in a many ways. Even scientists notice the increase of cosmic rays.

I know I will be taken into custody for writing this so I just say that these cosmic rays will alter us in a way that we become entirely different species. There will be a great war in which those who have been altered battle against those who don't get altered for some reasons.

It has already begun because those who notice being altered don't actually know what have happened to them and they think it is something occult or such arcane but it is actually just our dna being altered through cosmic rays. Some are much more adaptable to this and will become a new species which will lead to great war.

I keep this short as I know they will take me into custody after I go to a Dr's appointment soon.


----------



## Ziiirp

Of course there will be a war. And the DNA of those, who are not privileged to get into nuclear fallout shelters, but manage to survive, will be altered. So far that's correct. 

Just in my view of course.


----------



## Nixiam

I'm scared.

I woke up this morning in so much pain. I think I'm already changing. I may be a bit taller. Stronger? I can do more push ups.

Somehow, I know it's crazy, but I think I can feel my DNA turning into a TRIPLE HELIX!!


----------



## Ziiirp

Brought to you by strontium 87.


----------



## Ninae

Well, that's a good start. The triple helix is just for starters and I think many of us have it already. Especially if you can sense spiritual realities, etc.


----------



## belligerent drunk

MrRoot said:


> Something is really coming and the increase in cosmic rays plays a big  part in it. They try to deny it but the knowledge of what is happening  is already going public in a many ways. Even scientists notice the  increase of cosmic rays.
> 
> I know I will be taken into custody for writing this so I just say that  these cosmic rays will alter us in a way that we become entirely  different species. There will be a great war in which those who have  been altered battle against those who don't get altered for some  reasons.



Not to be too much of a dick, but how does one go from observing more intense electromagnetic radiation coming from space (which is nothing to be surprised about, I'd be surprised if the EM radiation intensity was constant throughout time) to saying that we will become "*entirely different species*"??


----------



## Nixiam

It's sarcasm, b_d!


----------



## Ninae

http://sananda.website/sananda-via-fran-zepeda-september-2nd/


----------



## Jabberwocky

> Not to be too much of a dick, but how does one go from observing more intense electromagnetic radiation coming from space (which is nothing to be surprised about, I'd be surprised if the EM radiation intensity was constant throughout time) to saying that we will become "entirely different species"??



That's a legitimate question B_D, let me fill you in without making any claims about the validity of this information.

Amongst many alternative sources with a spiritual bend, there is a sort of consensus that human DNA has a higher dimensional blueprint consisting of 12 strands rather than the typical 2 that forms our mainstream understanding. Saying we are becoming a different species is misrepresenting a bit what others are saying. It more like we are returning to our original 12 stranded DNA blueprint through a process of building, repairing and activation.

Furthermore, there are claims out there that cosmic rays have a role in all this that is again contrary to what scientists might say. Rather than mutating and damaging DNA, cosmic rays may be playing a role in accelerating these changes. It's a hard pill to swallow but that's what some are claiming.

As for the danger of making such claims, I would relax Mr Root. This is publically available information and is being repeated in a corner of the internet which has never held much credibility with the general public. The advice in general seems to be to cultivate love, peace and joy for accelerating these changes. DNA aside, that sounds like good advice.

As for our very own triple stranded blueligher Nix, well, he can probably attest that it may have unwanted side effects.  
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2011/04/13/toddler-world-diagnosed-extra-dna-strand.html


----------



## Ziiirp

Even if this change was taking place. What makes you think, that the process will be finished before the next big war ? Recent developments suggest, that it will perhaps take a couple of years (max.) until the next massive depopulation attempt takes place. Do you not pay attention, what happens on the Russian borders (Eastern Europe and Ukraine) ? What happens in the South China Sea ? What happens in the Middle East ? (Iran will be next, already announced publicly by both presidential candidates)


----------



## Ninae

I don't know how it fits in with all of that, but I think these two things are going on simultaneously. 

I've no idea how long the devastation on earth is going to continue. There seem to be basically two views. First, the New Age/channeling view that talks like all our worries are over already (and have for a long time). Then the biblical prophecy crowd who say things will get worse before they get better, God is going to show us something, it's time for the wheat to be separated from the chaft, etc.

So who knows which way it's going, maybe a bit of both. I can believe things will get worse, but it depends how much much time they have to do it, or whether some change will occur which will mean there is no point.


----------



## Ninae

So what do you think of this clouds behind the moon stuff?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-ohg21Zv7Y

I haven't taken the time to look at it before, but people keep saying there are clouds behind the moon, which means the moon would be quite small and close to earth.


----------



## sigmond

when you say 'close' do you mean closer than what scientists have reported it being? also curious what technology you were referring to that makes the LHC look archaic?


----------



## Ninae

It would have to be quite close if clouds can get behind it, right?

I just meant there must be newer technology that we haven't heard about. It's not like all of it has gotten out.


----------



## sigmond

Ninae said:


> It would have to be quite close if clouds can get behind it, right?


no, Jupiter has clouds.


----------



## Nixiam

I'm sill psyched they found water and ice on Mars.


----------



## Ninae

Yes, but they're part of a group of clouds going in front of the moon here on earth, that's what's interesting about it.


----------



## sigmond

in all cirrusness it would be an illusion.


----------



## jammin83

This is from the economist (a rothschild's publication) from 1988. 












If this happens, would this have any broader implications to the skeptics? 

Would a one world currency, government, religion, etc type things be concerning to any of you? Taking a mark to buy or sell? If that happens would you possibly change your mind about any of this stuff? 

You realize an event that hits the economy hard, coupled with just about any act of significant violence could be the start of something that we have never seen before? How that could make us vulnerable for a 'strong leader' and a one world government to get in the door in the name of peace?


----------



## belligerent drunk

Nixiam said:


> I'm sill psyched they found water and ice on Mars.



Why? Water is everywhere. I mean, sure it would be a good indicator of potential place for life to emerge, but overall water is so widespread in our universe, that it's nothing to be excited about IMO. Jupiter moons are practically made of water.

Ninae, if the Moon was within our atmosphere, then it would have to be a lot smaller than it really is, and it certainly would fall down to Earth. I'm somewhat appalled at how people in this day and age can still question the validity of our model of the Solar system. There are so many phenomena that are in line with this model and can be explained by it, and yet none that contradict it.


----------



## PoeEtick

I can really relate with you Ninae. My own opinion and belief is that you are discovering your purpose, or discovering who/what you truly are. My beliefs to some people are 'off-the-wall' or 'crazy' but honestly can't be more crazy than a dude that sent us down here to test us and if we fail it's an eternity of agonizing pain and misery. I think we chose to be here and we are finally begining to see what is wrong with this world. Have you maybe lately: Tried to think about what animals feel and think, realized that we as humans have completely fucked this world up, had strong urges to do your part but have no idea what your part is, slowly started to realize how self indulged and selfish and hurting people are and it hurts you, want to have meaning and purpose because you feel like something crazy is about to happen but you cant quite place your finger on what it is? I think you may be having a SPIRITUAL AWAKENING. The things I listed are just some parts of my spiritual awakening and right now in my life I am going through a crazy section of how worthless we all seem but without any one of us the world wouldn't work properly. I suggest surrounding yourself with people you LOVE and care about and live to your fullest potential and be the person that you think you were meant to be. Find your purpose.


----------



## Nixiam

B_d. 

You don't get it.
Water. That can only men 1 ting.

It mens that alliens movedundergroun, built an entire civilizationunder out noses.

They propd have robots! Waling around.

Water. Water has 3 consonants. Consonants has 3 consonants.
3 plus 3 is 6
666, ttiangle has 3 points.
Illuminati Confirmed??
________
No lol jk.

I'm just excited because It makes me think about other planets with far more magnificent waterfalls than our own.

Maybe somewhere outside our solar system, in the Milky Way, there could be a gorgeous planet. You know? Like a vacation planet.

Have I mentioned I'm a huge Star Trek fan?


----------



## PoeEtick

This guy lolol^ Love that shit man.


----------



## Ninae

PoeEtick said:


> I can really relate with you Ninae. My own opinion and belief is that you are discovering your purpose, or discovering who/what you truly are. My beliefs to some people are 'off-the-wall' or 'crazy' but honestly can't be more crazy than a dude that sent us down here to test us and if we fail it's an eternity of agonizing pain and misery. I think we chose to be here and we are finally begining to see what is wrong with this world. Have you maybe lately: Tried to think about what animals feel and think, realized that we as humans have completely fucked this world up, had strong urges to do your part but have no idea what your part is, slowly started to realize how self indulged and selfish and hurting people are and it hurts you, want to have meaning and purpose because you feel like something crazy is about to happen but you cant quite place your finger on what it is? I think you may be having a SPIRITUAL AWAKENING. The things I listed are just some parts of my spiritual awakening and right now in my life I am going through a crazy section of how worthless we all seem but without any one of us the world wouldn't work properly. I suggest surrounding yourself with people you LOVE and care about and live to your fullest potential and be the person that you think you were meant to be. Find your purpose.




Glad you can relate. Yes, I've been going through a real spiritual awakening for a while. Not many I know can relate, but I've experienced some amazing things that I couldn't even describe. 

But there is a lot happening out there. Books about spiritual development are selling over 50 million copies. People are waking up in all kinds of ways.

This isn't really a pro-spiritual board, though, more for arguing against it! Not many are open to learn.


----------



## Xorkoth

Ninae said:


> So what do you think of this clouds behind the moon stuff?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-ohg21Zv7Y
> 
> I haven't taken the time to look at it before, but people keep saying there are clouds behind the moon, which means the moon would be quite small and close to earth.



In this video, the majority of the cloud that appears to move behind the moon is actually very clearly in front of the moon, and the parts that seem to disappear as it crosses the moon are just the thin, wispy parts which are outshone by the light of the (very full and bright) moon.

If the moon was closer to earth than the clouds, we'd fly by it in planes and it would only be visible from the earth from the same area of several square miles where you can see the cloud it was in front of.  You could take a helicopter up to walk on the moon.


----------



## Ninae

http://sananda.website/montague-keen-via-veronica-keen-september-4th/


----------



## sigmond

i predict that the channelings will really pickup once the new season of _The BLacklist_ begins.


----------



## vortech

This is a such a great thread right now. A lot truth, but also some chaffe to be sifted. It is up to every individual right now to keep their eyes open and actively sift the gems from the debris.

One of the most courageous and humbling things we can do is admit we were wrong and be open about it, and then continue to move on to replace the discarded data with higher truths. Our hologram is growing more complete, revealing more details of the image, and the next few months will really show the path to many more people. The message takes many forms and comes in many packages, and it is necessary because of our uniqueness as individuals. The truth and lessons manifests different for everyone. It makes me happy that so many
People are putting their experiences out there, and that there are so many people listening with open ears and continually clearing their heart so that they may take the light in and reflect it back for the next person seeking what it is they need to piece together their puzzle.

It is hard to speak without using so many metaphors, but the English language is built to enable the transmission of abstractions through relationships.
Props to those working unravel the knots.

For posterity I have been wrong and will continue to make mistakes, and I have misunderstandings as we all do, but I pick myself up and dust off my shoulder. Healing, it happens to the best of us.


----------



## sigmond

i dunno vortech most of the posts have been pretty pessimistic; even apocalyptic. the best thing i read was that (physics aside) people are going to be base-jumping from the moon soon.


----------



## Ninae

I guess it depends on how attuned you are to spiritual awakening. If it's an alien concept to you, then...


----------



## Ziiirp

sigmond said:


> i dunno vortech most of the posts have been pretty pessimistic; even apocalyptic. the best thing i read was that (physics aside) people are going to be base-jumping from the moon soon.



If one has sufficient muscle to clamp on this orthogonal disc (it seems to be pretty sharp), it will also be possible to jump back to earth from it.  One could also try to build a ropeway between the moon and the dome, in order to gain some money from the attraction and revolutionize the base-jump business.  %)


----------



## Ziiirp

If it did not come through. My last post was a joke.


----------



## Nixiam

It came through.

lol.


----------



## Ziiirp

What is the proper term of "it came through" ?


----------



## Nixiam

Is English your first language?

There isn't anything wrong really with how you worded it.

I suppose rephrased it would be, "If it didn't get through to anyone, it was a joke! :D"


----------



## Ziiirp

Nixiam. Even if I don't know you, you are the only teen on earth I trust. Could you please write an honest reply in my thread : http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...tupid-everyday-themes?p=13774098#post13774098

The title is a bit off. But it reflects my thoughts about depression. I don't believe in mental depression as a medical state. It is a national state that reflects its symptoms in the people. And so on ... does not belong in this thread.


----------



## Ninae

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2016/04/08/the-coming-shift-to-the-esoteric/

Another good researcher. Far out.


----------



## Nixiam

Ziiirp said:


> Nixiam. Even if I don't know you, you are the only teen on earth I trust. Could you please write an honest reply in my thread : http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...tupid-everyday-themes?p=13774098#post13774098
> 
> The title is a bit off. But it reflects my thoughts about depression. I don't believe in mental depression as a medical state. It is a national state that reflects its symptoms in the people. And so on ... does not belong in this thread.



Posted.

I agree to an extent. However, there is too much evidence for me to deny the correlation between hormones in the brain and behavioral patterns in people.

That's why we medicate, after all.

P.S.

Stick around and we'll know eachother a lot more!


----------



## jammin83

Ninae said:


> http://www.veteranstoday.com/2016/04/08/the-coming-shift-to-the-esoteric/
> 
> Another good researcher. Far out.



pretty interesting and well done on the basic gist. breaks it down much better than I ever could. I didn't really know where to start. if the vatican starts talking about ETs than that would shake things up a bit.

but yeah, pretty solid for the most part.  thanks for sharing it. 

chrisianity is pretty far out stuff. much more than it would appear. yall gonna find out.


----------



## Ninae

Yea, that was pretty creepy and made it seem so real in some way. It usually seems more like this distant fantasy stuff. Those sculptures are disgusting.

Here is Preston James
http://sananda.website/the-khazaria...y-world-domination-video-•-preston-james-phd/


----------



## Ninae

By the way, C.W. Chanter is a great analyst/debunker of all sorts of alternative stuff.


----------



## jammin83

3 mile high pyramid found on ceres.

http://fusion.net/story/53997/dawn-ceres-20-years/
http://fusion.net/story/158684/nasa...uter-space-and-nobody-knows-how-it-got-there/

weird huh? coincidence? might be something to all of this egyptian, alien, fallen angel, portal, space talk. ill have to find the part in the emerald tablets texts that talk about the pyramids.  

been seeing a lot of UFOs in my area lately, just about any time I take the time to look up in the sky. the summer triangle thing seems peculiar to me too but haven't researched much on it. 

found a couple verses about the oncoming war in the heavens that were pretty cool esp the first. 


			
				Obadiah 1:4 New International Version said:
			
		

> Though you soar like the eagle and make your nest among the stars, from there I will bring you down,” declares the LORD.





			
				Revelation 12:12 said:
			
		

> 12 Therefore, rejoice, O heavens! And you who live in the heavens, rejoice! But terror will come on the earth and the sea, for the devil has come down to you in great anger, knowing that he has little time.”



'there will be signs in the sun and the moon and stars'....indeed. gives me chills. 

I would encourage those to check out that article a couple posts above from nina. it was pretty well done. a little lengthy, but a lot to cover. 

im sure some of you are getting a kick out of this. but im willing to look a little foolish if it helps somebody. should be easy enough to make your case when you're right but im not doing this to be right. theres a big puzzle out there, and I know im onto something big, just about the biggest thing in history is all.


----------



## Jabberwocky

> C.W. Chanter is a great analyst/debunker of all sorts of alternative stuff.



I like that guys, I watched a couple of his YouTube videos.  Good to balance things out. He does a pretty good one on the guy from the montalk website. I think there is some great stuff on that website along with some fragmented rambling that suggest there is something off about the guy. Chanter helps put it into focus. Not to mention he has an episode about a Bluelighter. The Bluelighter got in a public war of words with a vampire shaman on YouTube. Classic mistake. Chanter gonna get in on that.


----------



## Ninae

Really, a Bluelighter? Didn't hear that, haven't seen all of his vids. But his lawyer ways of breaking things down is really helpful, I don't consider details like that.


----------



## vortech

levelsBeyond said:


> I like that guys, I watched a couple of his YouTube videos.  Good to balance things out. He does a pretty good one on the guy from the montalk website. I think there is some great stuff on that website along with some fragmented rambling that suggest there is something off about the guy. Chanter helps put it into focus. Not to mention he has an episode about a Bluelighter. The Bluelighter got in a public war of words with a vampire shaman on YouTube. Classic mistake. Chanter gonna get in on that.



When I read mention of Montalk, while I've never k,ow about this website until now, my intuition told me to investigate. After a few minutes of navigating the site, again with my intuition following key words, I came across this page: 
http://montalk.net/matrix/67/the-art-of-hyper-dimensional-war 

It was exactly what I was looking for. With so many unexplainable, strange and paranormal events in and around my life recently, this explanation of hyper dimensional attacks was incredibly relevant, reassuring and insightful. I feel these forces have indeed been attacking me on multiple fronts, increasingly as I have been progressing on my learning journey and increasing my activity in the hyper dimensional space. 

I know this sounds certifiably psychotic to anyone looking on from the outside, but anyone who has direct experience with these sort of encounters or even witnessed them indirectly will understand to some degree. 

The attacks are decreasing as they fail to make me weaker. Instead I have grown stronger as I hone an ability to transmute the negative energy into positive forces. This is accomplished by continuing to evolve my decision-making based on the lessons learned from the attacks, and by redirecting the energy into channels of creation and inspiration that can be communicated to others needing the same strength in their own 'hyper dimensional battles' as they are described on this web page.

Anyone else have thoughts on the vastly 'out-there' information from this website? Is it truth, misinterpreted divination (however well-intentioned), or just more outright deception to take our third-eye off the ball?


----------



## sigmond

cool video!


----------



## belligerent drunk

Jammin, where's the pyramid? I opened both links, but couldn't see any kind of pyramid-like structure in the images.

In any case, this is not new. Remember this? People _want_ to see meaning or intelligent design in things. The phenomenon is called apophenia.

Besides, Ceres is not really life-friendly.


----------



## swilow

Yes but is it pyramid friendly?


----------



## jammin83

im not sure that's necessary dude the thread is pretty ridiculous (rmkhail) ^







the bright spots (which changed in number) 






theyve also found pyramids on mars.

as far as supporting life, if my assumptions are correct, 'aliens' don't really need the same life support that we do as they are spiritual beings. 

i know what apophenia is and I know what delusion is as well, this isn't that, i keep tabs on that. idk why everyone assumes im so beneath them all the time and feels the need to patronize me. after a while, the connections become too many to ignore. 

outside at work last night I saw a bunch of ufos again. if its some top secret government thing, they aren't trying very hard to keep it hidden. 

also...former pope benedict warns of vatican alien agenda  by a group of jesuits.


----------



## snazzy_sn

you are wrong
very wrong


----------



## Xorkoth

Well who knows who's wrong in these sort of matters?  We all believe what we believe and there's not much confidence any of us can truly assert our opinions on when it comes to other worlds and extraterrestrial life.  For the record I have no idea whether we've been visited.  I think unless faster than light travel is possible it's unfathomably unlikely.  But it's just a guess.  I've never been to Mars or even been to space, I just take the word of those who have, and learn about what some people have discovered through remote observations.  it's the best I can do.  I also disagree with most of what jammin has been saying.  But he could be right about some things.  Maybe there really is the Christian god.  I don't believe so, but none of us can say who's right with absolute certainty about these matters.


----------



## Ninae

Why not see the Christian God as an unsatisfactory take of a real God, rather than getting hung up in the details of the Christian God, and how there can be no God?

I just see God as the creator and sustainer of this world, the consciousness and intelligence behind all things. Why divide it up into different systems of belief to fight about. Why not see past that or try to synthesise that.


----------



## jammin83

I present to you, antichrist candidate numero uno:

SRA, rape, child sacrifice, etc. 

http://childabuserecovery.com/pope-francis-found-guilty-of-child-trafficking-rape-murder/

yeah, the pope.


----------



## Xorkoth

Googling this for a while, there is no reliable source that statement, just some websites I wouldn't personally believe.  I can't find anything about him being brought up on charges for anything in any sort of standard news source.  You can put anything on the Internet and say it's true.


----------



## HypGnosis

All hyper space and interdimensional travel technology is already inside you, after all, you're Human. You just have to remember where you buried your ship.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm glad this is all making sense to you guys. The Vatican has a telescope in Arizona.  That sort of checks out. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatican_Advanced_Technology_Telescope

Edit: "Some fringe reporting has incorrectly conflated the shared geographic location of the Vatican Advanced Technology Telescope (VATT) with the LBT's LUCIFER acronym. This has led to some erroneous reporting of hidden agendas being held by the Vatican.[18]"

And the pyramids, and the dots, ok... but then if the pope is fucking kids... I got relatives in that country man, some of them are children... Fuck man, the pope...

I'll entertain ideas that are weirder than anything you've thrown at me so far, but please let's put them in order. Fact checking Bluelighters claims is not my favorite thing to do with my time. Please be considerate of the bits and bytes and time of others when connecting dots. Thank you.


----------



## Xorkoth

As for the Vatican having a telescope... so what?  I don't see how that indicates anything other than how some people there want to look through it, as do many other people.  I wish I had a telescope.

Anyway perhaps that was your point.  The Internet is full of outrageous claims.  I could make a website that looks reasonably convincing showing my "proof" that archangel Michael spoke to me and told me about the pyramids in the core of Jupiter and how that's where Satan and his demons are hidden, and how they're planning a takeover on December 23rd, 2017, and how someone found papers in the Vatican corroborating this but the information is being stifled, and I bet you a bunch of people who are looking for that sort of thing to be true would believe it.


----------



## belligerent drunk

jammin83 said:


> i know what apophenia is and I know what delusion is as well, this isn't that, i keep tabs on that. idk why everyone assumes im so beneath them all the time and feels the need to patronize me. after a while, the connections become too many to ignore.



Not sure why you think I was trying to patronize you. I asked a genuine question as I didn't see the pyramid, and then reminded you (and other readers) of our tendency to see pattern where there may not be any. If you're aware of that, great. Few actually remember that.

I'm more skeptical in regards to aliens, purely out of physical limitations. I don't doubt that we aren't the only life that has existed in our universe, but the likelihood of other *intelligent* life co-occuring in this very short time period (let's face it, 10k years in a 10b year old universe is a short time period), and them having the means of travel to get here, and stay here... rather low in my opinion.


----------



## GaryGlisten

this guy


----------



## Ninae

belligerent drunk said:


> Spiritual beings? No comment there.



Says the moderator of the Spirituality board. 

But to be honest, I don't see much sense in having moderators for a spirituality board who either don't believe in a spiritual side of life or don't think it matters. At least there should be a 50% open attitude towards it, but you can hardly say we even have that. 

Must get pretty frustrating for the sincerely interested readers coming to the board.


----------



## Xorkoth

It takes all kinds, it takes all sides.  I'm sure there are forums out there where everyone talks about all this stuff and everyone agrees.  That's not how it is here.  You get agreement and you get rebuttal.  I'm a moderator here, and I consider myself to be a very spiritual person.  I just find the average new age-style stuff certain people post to be a bunch of grasping at straws at best, and ego-stroking at worst.  You don't have to believe in angels and pyramids on Ceres and lightworkers and blah blah blah to be a spiritual person, and to suggest so is insulting.

You believe what you want, but don't get all high and mighty about it.


----------



## Ninae

That's not really what I meant. 

I meant it's not a very positive atmosphere as a whole and difficult to share ideas and knowledge. So much of the time is spent on arguing, ridicule, or taking cheap shots just for the sake of it. It can be frustrating when you want to talk about something in a serious way.


----------



## Nixiam

I think both sides have recognized this as a problem.

P&S is moving away from that.


----------



## Ninae

It just gets old with posters like Cosmic Giraffe who seem to post only to start an argument or find something to pick on or make a joke out of. It's so disruptive to discussion, especially if you're trying to get something out that you think could be helpful to people, and not just trying to push your opinions on them or whatever.


----------



## sigmond

Ninae said:


> It just gets old with posters like Cosmic Giraffe who seem to post only to start an argument or find something to pick on or make a joke out of. It's so disruptive to discussion, especially if you're trying to get something out that you think could be helpful to people, and not just trying to push your opinions on them or whatever.


when you start to make implausible claims that are easily refutable; for instance the moon being so close that clouds could get behind it - you shouldn't be surprised when you receive some sarcastic responses. also the conspiracy theories and the 'end of the world' stuff is really banal and absurd. fwiw - the picture i posted is Elizabeth Keen from the show 'The Blacklist'. Its a show that deals with a hodgepodge of conspiracy theories; a Cabal being one of them. the channelling person you posted goes by the name Montague Keen.


----------



## Ninae

http://recordings.talkshoe.com/TC-130510/TS-931553.mp3

This was a fun podcast. I think these are an entertaining combination of spirituality, conspiracy, and Christianity, but I also listen to them for all the pieces of advice and exotic knowledge you can come accross. Like orgone/bio-energy pendants and hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Ninae

sigmond said:


> when you start to make implausible claims that are easily refutable; for instance the moon being so close that clouds could get behind it - you shouldn't be surprised when you receive some sarcastic responses. also the conspiracy theories and the 'end of the world' stuff is really banal and absurd. fwiw - the picture i posted is Elizabeth Keen from the show 'The Blacklist'. Its a show that deals with a hodgepodge of conspiracy theories; a Cabal being one of them. the channelling person you posted goes by the name Montague Keen.



Yes, but I wasn't talking about that now. 

I don't post these channelings because I believe in them. Just to post updates about what is being said out there for those who might be interested. I thought people understood that. 

It's not like I believe most of this stuff. You've got to use your own judgement. I just find you can find truth everywhere and personally I find it interesting when so many different sources are saying the same thing and think it can be indicative of something. Even if it's just a psy-op, but that tells you something too.


----------



## swilow

Ninae said:


> Says the moderator of the Spirituality board.
> 
> But to be honest, I don't see much sense in having moderators for a spirituality board who either don't believe in a spiritual side of life or don't think it matters. At least there should be a 50% open attitude towards it, but you can hardly say we even have that.
> 
> Must get pretty frustrating for the sincerely interested readers coming to the board.



A willingness and desire to discuss the forums topics is all that is required really. Belief never was..


----------



## Ninae

I didn't say anyone has to believe anything. It just makes a spiritual board seem kind of pointless if 90% of posters aren't even open to spiritual ideas. That's all I was trying to say.


----------



## swilow

Ninae said:


> I didn't say anyone has to believe anything. It just makes a spiritual board seem kind of pointless if 90% of posters aren't even open to spiritual ideas. That's all I was trying to say.



No, you were saying something about moderators. See what I quoted. 

You can't really decide in what way people are interested in the topic. Some people express their interest via questioning or skepticism. IME, the majority of posters here are interested in spirituality or they wouldn't post.


----------



## belligerent drunk

Ninae said:


> Says the moderator of the Spirituality board.
> 
> But to be honest, I don't see much sense in having moderators for a spirituality board who either don't believe in a spiritual side of life or don't think it matters. At least there should be a 50% open attitude towards it, but you can hardly say we even have that.
> 
> Must get pretty frustrating for the sincerely interested readers coming to the board.



My comment was in response to jammin proposing that aliens are spiritual beings, and as such don't have to obey physical laws which would otherwise make their ventures in space much harder. IMO that's more of a non-explanation, because that automatically renders logical discussion of aliens' properties and abilities null. If they're spiritual beings, anything goes, and you can't prove it one way or another.

Also, since when is it required for a participant (or moderator) of a P&S forum to be a believer who doesn't question things? All I'm trying to do is ask questions to provoke thought. How that automatically offends "believers" is beyond me.

You can't post your ideas and expect no criticism at all. Discussions are all about two or more sides presenting their arguments based on logic, reason (and preferrably observation/experiment). If your idea of a discussion is only one side talking among themselves and agreeing with everything they say, then I think you're going to have a hard time on any open forum of ideas.


----------



## Ziiirp

Ninae said:


> I didn't say anyone has to believe anything. It just makes a spiritual board seem kind of pointless if 90% of posters aren't even open to spiritual ideas. That's all I was trying to say.



Some members are nihilistic to the extend, that they would even deny to be juggernaut nihilists. A widespread disease.


----------



## Kittycat5

What are we feeling now? I feel nothing currently but a few days ago was feeling (and seeing and hearing) all types of weird shit. But I dont think a week binge of stimulants, a lovely mushroom + LSD trip, and no sleep for 80 to 90 hours is a suitable path for feeling "it".


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> As for the Vatican having a telescope... so what?  I don't see how that indicates anything other than how some people there want to look through it, as do many other people.  I wish I had a telescope.
> 
> Anyway perhaps that was your point.  The Internet is full of outrageous claims.  I could make a website that looks reasonably convincing showing my "proof" that archangel Michael spoke to me and told me about the pyramids in the core of Jupiter and how that's where Satan and his demons are hidden, and how they're planning a takeover on December 23rd, 2017, and how someone found papers in the Vatican corroborating this but the information is being stifled, and I bet you a bunch of people who are looking for that sort of thing to be true would believe it.



It was a roundabout way of saying I learned something new by clicking Jammin's link, like that the Vatican has a telescope, which according to his link, pope Benedict said: "In a press conference rebroadcasted live on FM german catholic radio station, Radio Horeb, the first pope to retire from his position in 598 years expressed his feelings of deception as “a sinister group of members of the Vatican are pushing on for the search for extra-terrestrial life” through their Lucifer 2 Large Binocular Telescope based at Vatican Observatory on Mt. Graham in Tucson, USA."

That said, I found accusations that the new pope was doing satanic pedophile rituals unsupported and not in good taste. I think that's a level of accusation that should be used carefully, but whatever, that's just me. That and some of those links I click sketch me out. They make my ads behave funny.

Anyways, I'm already convinced about aliens. Just all the actual information out there has gotten so blended together as to become meaningless at this point. Channeled messages are useless to me too just in case anyone was wondering. Any channeled information reported after the 80's I don't listen to.


----------



## Ziiirp

Kittycat5 said:


> What are we feeling now? I feel nothing currently but a few days ago was feeling (and seeing and hearing) all types of weird shit. But I dont think a week binge of stimulants, a lovely mushroom + LSD trip, and no sleep for 80 to 90 hours is a suitable path for feeling "it".



It is a glimpse of the feeling, that will soon overcome us all.


----------



## vortech

This forum shines best when people feel free to share whatever it is they are interested in or passionately believe, without fear of judgement to their personal character. Its ok to judge the ideas they express, please express your feelings about pyramids on jupiter, alien constitutions, how you consider yourself to be spiritual or not, etc, that is free speech at its best, but when those critiques cross the line into attacking a poster's personal character by calling them stupid or out-of-touch with reality then that has the potential to be harmful and may stop posters from sharing openly in the future (seriously what is reality even? No one has the full picture and if you think you do, you probably know less than the person who humbly admits their ignorance). On the same note, sometimes people do misinterpret the feedback from others, it happens, and when a commenter to your idea says that it is not true, or delusional, they may take it as a personal attack. 'You' are not defined by the ideas you occupy, whether it is a passionate belief or just a curious consideration. We are always changing and evolving those ideas and beliefs, and that evolution can be accelerated with healthy debate and reflections from others, and like I said that is when this place and the collective that creates it really shines and grows stronger.
Fwiw, I try to consider what I read here, the diversity of perspectives, skeptism and cynicism included. This place is virtuous spaces on the Internet (or real life spaces for that matter) that ban people immediately for not agreeing with the hive mind, and if you are not banned there is no real debate because everyone is agreeing with you. I will admit there is some crowding occurring right now due to the back-and-forth arguing. It doesn't seem productive, emotions are getting in the way for reasons I mentioned. A lot of people only have so much time in their day to check up on what is being posted on forums they appreciate, and they have to sift through a lot of noise to find those gems they connect with.


----------



## Yourbaker

vortech said:


> This forum shines best when people feel free to share .... A lot of people only have so much time in their day to check up on what is being posted on forums they appreciate, and they have to sift through a lot of noise to find those gems they connect with.



True words, when I first looked at the "talkshoe" links and 3 hour audio tracks I had hoped for something a bit more well done, or perhaps a note saying to listen in from a certain point. I managed it through two of them but really just like listening to two people chat on the phone about whatever pops into their heads. Thankfully I can listen at work but I really won't bother again, still I think post away but without a reasonable preamble to what there is of value worth my time I'd just pass on it.


----------



## belligerent drunk

^ it is very important to realize the difference between constructive criticism and personal attacks. My purpose as a moderator in this subforum is to enable civil and constructive debate. People should feel free to express their opinions, no matter how ridiculous or correct. But, on the same note, they should be open to criticism. If I proclaim that the Earth is flat, and am unable to provide convincing evidence for my case, then I should appreciate people telling me if I'm wrong. It doesn't mean anyone is attacking my persona, or hating on me.


----------



## Ziiirp

Good post vortech. Recently talked with some intellectual guys about the flat-earth movement just as a thought experiment. They confirmed, that even my strongest pro-heliocentric argument - the earth's magnetic field - could be simulated on a circular plane likewise.

Even if you strongly believe in a theory : Declaring some alternative idea as stupid gibberish without delivering scientific evidence (including all of the ground work) to counter-proof it makes you look like a stupid cunt, that talks gibberish.


----------



## vortech

Back on topic, thanks for the reminder Kittycat5, yeah, I've been feeling a lot of strong shit the past week and a half. It is calming down thankfully because it was almost too much to handle. The intensity I feel may be been amplified because of the temporal alignment with the events at the Burning Man festival. Sounds crazy, believe if you want, but I literally 'tuned-in' to the collective consciousness of the festival attendees. Hundreds of my friends are burners, many have spent months out their working pre and/or post festival, and I have attended a couple times in addition to attendees countless regional BM events in the last decade, so it is kinda not surprising this happened, and I used dissociative drugs during that peak which may have enabled that non-local conduit to be made. 
However, like kittycat said, drugs are not the ideal way to 'feel it'. It is a life-long pursuit to 'feel it' without mind-altering drugs. As Ziirp just mentioned, we may not need those tools before too long, due to whatever the he'll is happening on Earth, or in the rest of the solar system. 
Drugs are often TOO INTENSE for me anymore, creating unintended ripples through the strong potential of human conscious to affect reality around them. This phenomenon of increasing energy and polarization, and paranormal/hyper dimensional whatever-the-fuck it is occurring may be because humans are for whatever reason increasingly realizing the power of their consciousness to do these things. Maybe the latent potential was always there and cosmic rays hitting the Earth are turning it on, maybe it is an emergent phenomenon resulting from the next phase of human evolution. Who knows?

Feedback?


----------



## Ziiirp

I cannot comment, but I find it fascinating to read about those occurrences. Everything, that brings the people of all kinds together instead of tearing them apart is something to follow and encourage.


----------



## Ninae

I've become very sensitive to my electro-magnetic field lately. Sometimes there is a current going out of one of my arms. Don't know if it's a meridian opening up or whatever. I also feel energy going up my spine when I do a back stretch doing yoga. That might be to do with kundalini, I guess. 

But I'm especially sensitive to negative and positive energies in my field. Sometimes I can feel a lot of positive energy swirling around me. And blockages of negative energy come up to be released all the time. Sometimes there's a whole field of negative energy that needs to be embraced and dissolved. I've just gotten used to it.


----------



## ThePharmacist4925

At times I would love to believe in a meaningless world, perhaps that would take some of the pain away; the truth is though that meaninglessness would free me from the church I was raised in, but it ultimately tortured me more... 

I don't necessarily believe in meaning as defined by something beyond ourselves, but I believe that meaning is as real as it is individual and as necessary as it is hard to accept. In a world that was truly meaningless I'd kill myself right now and it would be over, I'd be free from the pain of existence and thank the god I have a hard time believing in or denying.... 

I feel the world spinning faster and faster, do you? I see knowledge growing and corrupting and confusing and ruining; science was my god until meaning became more important. I do feel that with every year humanity needs meaning more as science chokes us out. Science is perhaps more important than anything else we study as humans, look at cancer treatment becoming more and more effective. This all being said we need meaning more than science, I hope when I do die that I am at peace and have been loved a bunch. 

Idk I always get lost trying to communicate the significance of what I've been feeling recently as any description seems to be unable to truly do justice to the feeling itself.... 

I remember I'd never felt how eerie the ways of the everyday world were and how my interactions with the world seemed to have purpose. That was in 2010, I was 19 years old. I read the book ''The Celestine Prophecy" and i truly thought there was something to the message in the book about how everything has meaning. Then my life was torn to pieces by a number of things both my doing and... but more so things that were definitively out of my control. Control is an illusion, in my opinion, but certain choices I made that contributed to my downward spiral felt as though I could have done something different but simply chased the dragon instead knowing I would never catch it but wanting to so so bad that the compulsion to chase that beautiful reptile bird mammal, lolz, was something I seemingly could not shake regardless of effort or method. Flash forward to the present and I've begun to feel that eerie sense of meaning in everything again; yes, I'm on my  psychiatric meds (Depakote, Propranolol, Gabapentin, low low dose zoloft 75mg daily at 190lbs, cogentin, a few vitamins, fish oil, Vyvanse) as prescribed and I'm essentially sober (perhaps minus prescribed oxycontin 20 mg 2x daily, which I have tolerance to... I don't get high, but some would disqualify my daytime sobriety claim for that even though I have two pinched nerves and significant nerve damage and pain), and 3 to 4 beers most nights. So yeah, I'm not chemically/biologically off my rocker at least in my mind and no one around me is accusing me of mania right now; my parents point it out immediately if they think I'm becoming, or am already entirely, manic. So I feel the world spinning faster and faster than I've ever experienced in my life and the rate of change is so profound it's almost invisible. (Sometimes the elephant in the room is so large you're underneath it and it's legs are so far away you can't see them because the elephant is so vast in perimeter, and the ceiling is entirely gray because the elephant is so large you think it's underbelly is the ceiling/sky. It's like standing under a table so large you cannot tell what it is for lack of perspective in terms of ability to see something at such a distance it's entirety is visible. Like looking at a stadium from an airplane, you see what the whole thing looks like and even how it fits with the landscape and city in which it resides. But when you are inside the stadium you cannot see how it fits into the landscape of the city in which it resides and thus is my experience with the rate at which our world is changing. As we change with it we forget how much has changed in the past 3 years compared to how much change the world went through in the first 15 years of my life. I'd say more has changed in the past 5 years than in the first 20 years of my life and that is a significant acceleration towards a future that is hard to predict given how much will likely change at least in terms of technology, which ultimately seems to affect everything (more significantly than the simple way that all things past and present affect all things present and future, of this I'm certain). I feel that the sheeple (people of sheep like following nature) are so engrossed in there smartphones that Facebook/Apps become/s more real than the ground on which their driving/walking. That is their prerogative, but they are not aware of what is happening. It's amazing how 300 years ago, I'd bet good money that, the average person was probably more aware of the changes in their locale (in technology, political climate, literal climate, etc....) and now in the present I feel as though people have no idea what's happening or that anything significant is happening at all. Sure they hear the music, but definitely not the lyrics. They see the high definition television fiction, but the relevance of the plot line to our current global (cultural/political/spiritual) climate is lost on them. Our eyes are wide open and all we see is the eye candy or hear the ear candy; but that stuff is so artificial I don't understand how one wouldn't get sick consuming only that for years on end or even a lifetime. I was once addicted to the artificial consumables of our culture and to a degree I still enjoy consuming those things for dessert a couple nights a week, but I need organic reading material, organic tv series designed to show us something about our world that we would have never been able to see unless a brilliant script writer/director/author spoon feeds us a perspective we didn't know was possible to use. I need relationships with people, I need honest news (facts and stats) not the misdirection of CNN/Fox/MSNBC, I need conversation that is stimulating and full of skepticism regarding what we think we know about life and the world we've nearly squandered, I need to have some validation regarding my questioning of the world (am I insane or is there some legitimacy to some conspiracy, are we being fed massive lies everyday by those who are in power, am I justified in thinking that the world as we think we know it is soon to be no more in the sense that change of such a magnitude and gravity will shatter most people's reality, I need truth (as truthful and sure of anything that a person can be) about what is actually happening in world (how things are happening/changing, why are these changes being driven by the powers that be or what changes are taking place that the powers that be are desperately trying to get ahold of, yet cannot, I want to know approximately when specific significant changes are likely to begin taking place and what impact they'll have on human daily life or on lifespan, I want to know where things will happen (location makes the difference between possibility to succeed and definitive failure of the same exercise/project/attempt at succeeding in an action to complete a goal that is less of a project in nature for lack mental capacity to recall this specific piece of terminology), I feel it because I chose to be aware instead of drowning out (with chemicals, media designed to be addictive, smartphones, Facebook, the lies we are fed by the powers that be, all this bullshit designed to take us away from the truth) my one chance to experience life in a meaningful way; distractions are not all bad by any means, but certain types of distractions or too many or constant distractions will suck the meaning out of life. I do not believe that meaning is necessarily "real", it may simply be an abstract concept... but for me developing ways to derive as much meaning as possible from life makes my life worth living sometimes when being aware of the world is too painful to sit with, without risking feeling like I don't want to be anymore or wishing I'd never come into existence at all. It's hard to have a clearer perspective of the world derived from being an analytical mind that happens to have been blessed with significant intelligence. It's lonely in pursuit of the truth, and the truth isn't fun, but in order for me to be able to feel the world breathe and sense the purpose and meaning of that which happens, metaphorically speaking primarily, I have to be aware of and able to accept the truth. I don't know if I've made a ton of sense to other people, it seems as though I may have rambled despite definitively communicating what I wanted to over the course of this post of significant magnitude.

I feel it though, things are happening, I don't know what it all means by any stretch, but changes will continue to happen faster and faster unless something of unparalleled magnitude changes life on earth to such a degree that we have to revert back to simpler ways of life due to elimination of technology or ability to use current and future technologies , requiring development of alternate unknown technological mechanisms of efficacy to accomplish these things we take for granted every day; electricity for one, radio waves, nanotech, nuclear tech, etc... It is likely to happen one day, but I don't think we are quite at the point where I'm ready to be declaring world war 3 is coming very soon/now and we ought to prepare for the worst and move to areas that have extraordinarily low population density and enough natural resources to live of the land; not there yet, but it could happen in our lifetimes or much sooner. This being said I fear dystopia is already becoming a thing. The news is bullshit, real issues get shoved under the bus, the internet is on it's way to being locked up to a certain degree, television is intended to be an opiate for the masses along with smartphones and video games, everyone with a smartphone or smart tv or computer can be monitored and is likely being monitored not as in another human is assigned to watch every humans activity but activity is being monitored analyzed and stored by intelligent computer programs. The future is here, but we are not privy to it in many ways per se.   

I do not trust those who lead in this world. I do not trust our government in the United States. I don't trust the UN at fucking all. Perhaps the only people I really feel as though I can trust are grey hat computer hackers that do what they do for service to the citizens of the world; in terms of releasing honest information that was meant to be classified especially regarding social engineering and population control mechanics; yeah... governments have always done these things however it is less clear exactly to what degree population control is going on and what cultural elements have actually been mainstreamed for the purpose of population control rather than come to be the way of our world due to the desires of the population. Is TV desired by the people or is it a way to keep people distracted and lazy in terms of activism and pressuring the government to be what we the people want them to be. Look at our presidential candidates and tell me we have a good choice   - at the least the main two, Johnson ain't bad but he can't win so fuck. Is pop music a construct of distraction and telling people how to think and approach life, telling people what is cool as opposed to being true art as artists comment on existence and the world around them. I believe many popular music artist and authors and tv writers are honestly entertaining us and helping themselves through the process of creation, but I have no doubt some of the entertainment is both designed to be addictive and government encouraged to develop a culture that is not focused on revolution or positive change but instead is designed to encourage the population into lazily consuming or partying or seeking out lots of casual sex because that's cool right? It definitely takes up time and energy and is very distracting in the sense people get relief from reality for a minute. I mean alcohol is still legal despite soooooo many problems because that keeps a population sedate. Pharmaceuticals are consumed by the ton and they seem to keep the population a little dopey and unconcerned about the status quo of our nation. hmmmm.... yeah..... I'm not entirely convinced of the things I'm writing, because no one really knows anything about anything, however there seems to be evidence supporting such ideas of how to keep a population sedated and the USA would happen to do a very effective job of such if the theories turned out to be actual methodology. I mean I have ideas about how I'd manage a restless discontented population if I had to. There are many effective ways to do such a thing and to be fair in the United States we consume in a way that eats our time and concentration on that which is happening at home and abroad. Binge TV, Pharmaceuticals, Police & Military, NSA FBI CIA, Drugs Drugs Drug problems galore aided by a failed war on drugs that tends to create more addiction/thus deaths/significant distraction and an unprotected border through which the chemicals flow like a river running up a mountain. Failed public school system that teaches data/facts/formulas/history that is questionable in my opinion; we do not teach how to think independently/or high level problem solving skills. (I went to one of the finer private high schools in the USA and we were taught how to think critically and independently and especially how to use questions to broaden our perspectives; the public schools ought be teaching how to think not just facts, because that is how to create a more productive and intelligent nation... yet we seem uninterested in a curriculum overhaul.

I'll shut up, I hope my beliefs didn't offend too many people or anyone at all. This is how awareness has shaped me and I don't expect my opinions to resonate with everyone or necessarily anyone. But it all ties back to my feelings/sensations of eerie changes and an unbelievable rate of change perhaps unprecedented in comparison to any other point in the history of the world which would make sense because we are using tech to progress tech and we don't need simply one brilliant mind such as Einstein or Aristotle to drive massive change by scientific or mathematical discoveries that require the luck of having one super genius with enough cultural influence to drive change on there own. So yeah, thanks for reading if you were interested, I've loved reading this thread and I'm thankful that I had time today to participate.


----------



## Yourbaker

@Pharmacist it has taken me two breaks to get through your post so much is in there. 

Yeah the world seems to be an anxious place currently. I've never seen so much random twaddle floating around trying to capture my attention either, then again we are advancing I hope. 

Having a chat with co-workers after shift and the feelings seem pretty universal here. I work in a remote setting with people from all across North America so it's a small but diverse sample. General consensus is the world's a mess, money is about to tumble and where do we head? 

I'm not sure who wrote it here and probably not in this thread but maybe we need to unimagine money and just live without it. One of my geeky co-workers said we should live like they do on star trek. While we laughed, but I'm just going to throw it out on BL.  What if we just didn't keep imagining in money anymore but just kept on doing what we do? 

It would be hard to find drugs cause dealers would have no incentive but if we just stopped using money what would really have to change?

Bankers would need jobs. Plus a few others. The 1% would have a lot on imaginary numbers, they could keep them. 

Sports stars would have realistic careers quiting long before it got painful. TV would improve why make or act in a crap Show?  Sure just like today we would have issues but after we thought long and hard on this we couldn't really tear it to pieces. Lazy people was the only issue and I think they are here now. 

We had to add three working constructs to make our world idea work. 

1. We needed a social government that is very decentralized and a central government that acted on the group desire of the population. This is a reverse from today when the population is thrust into the desires of the politician. We would have to accomplish this through social media. Assume it works.

2. We need a world without boarders hard to even imagine but yeah we need the zeitgeist moving forward resource model.

3. People imbrace the change (no huge war we just have a big money pit bond fire and roast some dogs)

 should probably put this in a separate thread but for what it's worth I think we'd fix over half the problems on the planet overnight. The rest would take a bit more time. How do we get rid of money?


----------



## Ninae

From what I've been able to pick up the biggest possibility might be some kind of hunger games scenario. If the economy crashes, and most of us will have to live through a rough struggle for survival, while the wealthy hire soldiers to protect them, etc. 

Seems like what the establishment is expecting, but I really hope it won't come to pass. I just don't think I have the strength to go through something like that.


----------



## Yourbaker

See number 3 In the small list, this can't work if we only 1/2 do it.  Reality is only functioning on our imaginary belief in money, if we don't believe in imaginary money how can someone be wealthy? How do they hire soldiers? What is the soldier fighting for? Snacks or Ideals? 

Sorry for the hijack Ninae


----------



## Ninae

I assume they would have their own para-military unit brainwashed just for the purpose.

No, I don't know, I just hope God won't let it happen or it won't come to pass for some reason. Even though it would fit in with the prophecies of a time of human disasters before the world is restored. Sometimes I wonder if all the optimistic predictions are put there just to instill a sense of false safety so it will hit us even harder. 

Keeping in theme with the evil nature of this world. I've just been through enough stress and don't think my body would be able to handle it, pure and simple. I worry more for my sister who has two young children.


----------



## vortech

Pharmacist, that is an Epic Top-Quality Rant. I think a lot of us are 'feeling it' like that or similarly. I also don't understand how some people survive so long on the shit we are being fed, and I'm talking about the food, the tap water, the 'news', the 'reality' TV, endless meaningless distraction, etc. Maybe not many people can survive it for long at least without becoming very sick or mentally imbalanced. There does seem to be a lot of people breaking down physically and mentally before their time. I will say, like so many before me, 'Moderation is Key' in navigating this mind-field, referring to anything that can become toxic (physical mental or spiritually) if not carefully 'dosed'. if we take in 'trace amounts of everything' as I say it, that might actually build up resistances/immunity, similar to the concept of vaccinations. On the other hand, its very hard to overdose on some real good Love and organic produce, so lets go wild on that.
Im already digressing. Pharmacist, I believe you are justified in feeling like the world as we know it is ending (good news for us, but maybe bad news for those artificial sweetener reality TV fox news Trumpies). Advice to help us get through the final chapter is the strength and immunity I just mentioned, on the physical mental and spiritual levels, a good sense of humor and a capacity to love. The empaths will have an even harder time, so if you are one make sure to have an equal amount of positive energy ready to push out the images of injustice, hypocrisy, suffering and all acts of APATHY. As the world becomes harder, apathy replaces love, accelerating the decline of humanity. Love is the strongest force to keep the bonds of life together. We need to make sure to hold onto that, don't succumb to the cold-heartedness if you become a victim of it. That is more reason to 'fight' back even harder with acts of kindness, compassion, love etc.

On a somewhat related topic, but different gear, I personally love the idea of moneyless society. It would even the power structure out right quick, but for as many positive effects, you are right to think it must be thought over very thoroughly, planned and executed very carefully. There are always unintended ripples from seemingly idealistic solutions. Like the Phamacist said,there is good reason to not trust the top level of the US and many other country's governments, branches such as NSA and CIA, the UN, WHO, not to mention the top levels of so many megaconglomorate media corporations and the corps controlling our food, water and energy infrastructures. Socializing the infrastructures I believe makes a lot of sense. We need to make them accountable, transparent, and eliminating the profit motive will help in many more ways than it could possibly hurt (but I'm sure capitalists will have plenty of counterargument for this idea) 
Yourbaker, this is a powerful topic that does deserve its own thread, something along the lines of 'brainstorming radical solutions for systemic corruption, inequality, to prevent possibilities of "Hunger Games" scenarios, WW3, mass depopulation, corrosion of freedom and human rights'. LOL that title is obviously too long so Ill leave it up to you to present this idea in the way you know how.


----------



## Ninae

Yes, we could have our own thread for that, it's kind of a different subject than the consciousness shift.

Some are even talking about how a system of bartering with "work units" will soon be installed as money is abandoned leaving those with money on an even playing field as us. Might seem ideal in some way but sounds kind of scary to me.

Someone could start that and call it The Hunger Games.


----------



## Ziiirp

Oh you mean like 1929 ? Don't need SciFi-References for everything, when history provides it already.


----------



## Ninae

_"You have been born into this time to facilitate the shift of the ages. The shift of the ages is the shift from the Age of Pisces to the age of Aquarius.You have been moving through this shift for the past several decades. 2017 is considered the mid-point of this shift. As such, it will be a momentous year and the year that the old is eliminated and the way is made for you to step into a higher reality. 

The time we have told you about that will reveal your true history, give you seemingly incredible advances in technology, eliminate much of your pollution in a relatively short time, and so much else we have shared, is upon you. We have also shared that there will be a great deal of upheaval in order to put all of this in place. There will be a massive purging of so much that does not serve planet Earth, humanity, and your sovereignty. Much will be eliminated and that will be quite a shake up for all of you, even though it means disposing of the old to make way for a far better new. 

There will be those who resist the changes, who feel that they would rather die than let go of whatever or whomever they perceive that they are attached to. This is where your sovereignty comes in. You will know that you can withstand anything. You will know that you are here, at this time, for a reason and every one of you will know what that reason is by the time this process is complete."_


----------



## swilow

Sort of . . . alien propaganda? 

It does feel that the world is getting ready to go wrong. But, I fear its all humans (and a few horses too perhaps).


----------



## Bagseed

the statistic evidence suggests otherwise though: less war, less terror, less crime, less poverty.

but apparantly, humans don't like good news


----------



## Ninae

Statistics aren't based on the future.


----------



## vortech

Ninae where did you source that last long quote you posted, the 'alien properganda' from the sound of it. We can't be idle waiting for aliens to save us though. As the saying goes ' We are the ones we have been waiting for'. Maybe 'they' have already been working on this planet through us in some way, like people who 'channel' the quote you posted, through our dreams and intuition that guides us to make decisions that we would not have made otherwise. Reminds me of some Philip K. Dick novel like 'Valis' where the pink laser from outer space sends messages to the Protagonist. It has been a long time since I read it so forget a lot of the plot, but I have always loved his novels in the way he rides the line of psychosis-level imaginations


----------



## Ziiirp

Ninae said:


> _"You have been born into this time to facilitate the shift of the ages. The shift of the ages is the shift from the Age of Pisces to the age of Aquarius.You have been moving through this shift for the past several decades. 2017 is considered the mid-point of this shift. As such, it will be a momentous year and the year that the old is eliminated and the way is made for you to step into a higher reality.
> 
> The time we have told you about that will reveal your true history, give you seemingly incredible advances in technology, eliminate much of your pollution in a relatively short time, and so much else we have shared, is upon you. We have also shared that there will be a great deal of upheaval in order to put all of this in place. There will be a massive purging of so much that does not serve planet Earth, humanity, and your sovereignty. Much will be eliminated and that will be quite a shake up for all of you, even though it means disposing of the old to make way for a far better new.
> 
> There will be those who resist the changes, who feel that they would rather die than let go of whatever or whomever they perceive that they are attached to. This is where your sovereignty comes in. You will know that you can withstand anything. You will know that you are here, at this time, for a reason and every one of you will know what that reason is by the time this process is complete."_



%) You talking about the allegedly upcoming "alien invasion" deception ? Or what is it exactly ?

Who needs to wait for a "shift of the ages" to make space for "a far better new" ? You can make it happen here and now. If you would not be so lazy, you would not have to wait for some false prophecy. (sorry for harsh words)


----------



## Bagseed

ninae said:


> statistics aren't based on the future.


lol


----------



## Ninae

Ziiirp said:


> Who needs to wait for a "shift of the ages" to make space for "a far better new" ? You can make it happen here and now. If you would not be so lazy, you would not have to wait for some false prophecy. (sorry for harsh words)



Who says I'm just being lazy waiting for some prophecy?

I believe in a consciousness shift but that you have to work for it. I don't think think us only being half way through yet sounds like a bad idea. The Age of Aquarius hasn't even really started yet.

I'm just wondering what state the world will be in at that point.


----------



## Ziiirp

Ninae said:


> Who says I'm just being lazy waiting for some prophecy?
> 
> I believe in a consciousness shift but that you have to work for it. I don't think think us only being half way through yet sounds like a bad idea. The Age of Aquarius hasn't even really started yet.
> 
> I'm just wondering what state the world will be in at that point.



You predicted the shift to be perceptible in 2017. I'd say in 2017 (end I suppose) many military conflicts, civil wars will emerge/escalate and that this situation will be staged and preventable ultimately (perhaps not anymore). In fact it already begins. In the US (Trump), France (Le Pen), Germany (Petry), Hungary (Vona), Poland (Kaczynski), Holland (Wilders), England (Griffin), Austria (Strache) and more right wing parties/mindsets gain a lot of popularity. That can be explained to a high extend with the fact that the moderate predecessor parties failed epicly and exaggerated with the corruption perhaps a bit too much. At the same time migration waves of non-western ethnicity, that shall shatter the working classes of those countries, are financed to enter the borderless regions and provoke a conflict with the right-wing minded people there. The people in between will have little chance to deescalate the situation. A blueprint of what will happen is to be found in the middle east right now (Shia vs. Suni in the beginning, today the West+radical (pseudo-)Islamists vs. real Muslim people+allies).

That is my prediction (not talking out of my ass, but connected the dots based on facts) if there won't be 180 degrees turn in some of the people heads.

My question is : How a spiritual shift can handle this fucked up situation ? I don't want to brag, but I sit in front of a wall (today less regularly than in the past admittedly) for a potion of the daytime since 13 years and I never felt any other effect than INNER balance, INNER bliss and INNER energy centres (I'd say). Never saw or felt any light beings or epiphanies. Had a few encounters with formations, that seemed to be of demonic nature (some of them on psychedelic drugs, some not), but never met I any positive power, that provides information to me. The only thing I found is positive emptyness. Absence of deception, which indicates more stability and a lower likelihood of being manipulated, in my view.

I appreciate your calm communication style and want to apologize if my posts are too offensive. But your post with the "alien quote" without naming any source I also perceived as being quite offensive.


----------



## Ninae

Why is it so hard to understand that I don't mean you to take any of these predictions literally? I just post something if I find something of interest. You need to think for yourself, not rely on predictions.

When I started this thread it wasn't about any of that. I'd just noticed it was getting easier and easier to connect with the spiritual world and wondered if anyone else felt the same way. A year later and it's easier still, but this has just as much to do with your individual spiritual growth.

I believe there is a shift well under way, as we're entering the Age of Aquarius and a new golden age and                       this can't be stopped. I also believe whoever are in charge are well aware of this and just trying to create as much delay and confusion as possible. And that we might see some kind of disaster before the shift happens in a big way, unless it's gone too far for that.


----------



## Ziiirp

Then name one easy practice to connect with the spiritual world.

And honestly. Who cares about the shift to a new age when billions of people have to suffer and die ? This age of the aquarius is already doomed to fail in the beginning.


----------



## Ninae

There are many ways to connect with the spiritual world. Prayer, meditation, being in nature. or opening your psychic centers. I don't see the logic in the rest of your statements.


----------



## Ziiirp

Why is the entrance of the age of aquarius something to look forward to, when billions of people have to suffer and cannot be rescued ?

Edit : You said it yourself. There might be some kind of disaster. This sucks !


----------



## swilow

Bagseed said:


> the statistic evidence suggests otherwise though: less war, less terror, less crime, less poverty.
> 
> but apparantly, humans don't like good news




Yeah but climate change, pollution, overpopulation... Crime and poverty rates have decreased but we now have bigger problems which is what I was alluding to. I don't believe we are in some cosmic war. Its all down to mundane human nature.


----------



## Cosmic Trigger

Ziiirp said:


> Then name one easy practice to connect with the spiritual world.
> 
> And honestly. Who cares about the shift to a new age when billions of people have to suffer and die ? This age of the aquarius is already doomed to fail in the beginning.



Every generation thinks their time is the beginning of the new golden age. Then things tend to get even worse lol.  But most people need things beyond themselves to believe in otherwise it's just too grim to stand.  The new age begins IMO when the last human draws it's last breath.


----------



## Ninae

Ziiirp said:


> Why is the entrance of the age of aquarius something to look forward to, when billions of people have to suffer and cannot be rescued ?
> 
> Edit : You said it yourself. There might be some kind of disaster. This sucks !



I think it's meant to be the beginning of the end of all of that. Too early to say it's doomed before it's really started. But I think the actual golden age is still a thousand years from now, it's just a transition period.


----------



## Ziiirp

I appreciate optimistic minds. Just don't forget, that there is a physical world outside the spiritual realm, that can cause a lot of sorrow. Signs reveal, that the spiritual world cannot exclude anyone from the duty to find the right decisions in our plain, apathetic reality to rescue themselves and their fellows.


----------



## vortech

If anybody was particularly feeling it this past weekend, I found some astrology writing that explained the full moon is its significance very well, to not only myself but a couple other friends who in the thick of it with myself.maybe you felt it too.
http://www.mysticmamma.com/lunar-eclipse-full-moon-in-pisces-september-16th-2016/

Things are chilling out now, but I now find myself with a whole new set of feelings to work out.


----------



## iridescentblack

vortech said:


> If anybody was particularly feeling it this past weekend, I found some astrology writing that explained the full moon is its significance very well, to not only myself but a couple other friends who in the thick of it with myself.maybe you felt it too.
> http://www.mysticmamma.com/lunar-eclipse-full-moon-in-pisces-september-16th-2016/
> 
> Things are chilling out now, but I now find myself with a whole new set of feelings to work out.


I found a similar article, a link from Spirit Science on their Facebook. The article said something about how the full moon was supposed to give way to the rise of emotions building up inside.

Before I knew this, I blew up at my father, blaming him for something that wasn't his fault.
The same day a friend came over and she mentioned that several bars around my city had fights break out.  Now this could just be typical full moon behavior but I think a full moon in Pisces is particularly emotional.

All this was on the day of that full moon.  I've definitely felt more or less emotional since then... not necessarily maudlin, but more empathetic... conjunct with my surroundings... in touch with my own emotional side of things.


----------



## swilow

The moon isn't exactly _in_ Pisces though, is it? But I often get overly emotional, anxious and insomniac when the moon is full.


----------



## Ninae

Didn't notice any of that, but I'm quite well-balanced these days.


----------



## xbandit07x

Yeah everyone's going to shit in terms of a grounded reality, thanks to the powerful elite trickling brainwashing and dumbing down masses.


----------



## Cloudie

I felt it quite strongly one night/morning.

Here's a picture of Sunrise, on that very morning. I stayed out on the beach all night. I just wrote a little bit more about it on another Thread.

Picture Link


----------



## Ninae

I think it's getting easier to connect with the higher self and you can only sense these things through your higher self. You can't connect with the spiritual world through the ego. So you need to be able to "free" yourself to some extent, or none of these things will make any sense.

I think it's all about soul-integration, but we're all on different levels so we find it hard to agree on anything, and those who are locked in by the ego-matrix genuinely feel it's all there is.


----------



## Ninae

LOL. Wtf is this guy on? But he has some good points.

https://youtu.be/n2da2CQEyy0


----------



## opiateaffair1

Not to be the bearer of bad news, I have been feeling it for the last 2 years especially this year! This earth age is ending, with that people who are empty in mind and spirit they are the lost ones. They will become more violent, murderous and it is driving by fear. Fight or flight but there is no where to run. Except into our creators arms. if the world continues to deny the true God of Israel, they will be under Gods judgment. Rightly so, God is love and sweet peace but so many have trampled on His love.


----------



## Ninae

I think you're right. Many are saying the higher energies flowing in are making negative energies more and more painful to hold onto and if you don't want to clear you will just get worse and worse. Something I have experience with, but I finally caved in and started to purify, which I strongly recommend everyone to do.


----------



## Ziiirp

Could you please elaborate on "higher energies" ? If you use that term you must have some imagination (or recollection) of its (meta)physical texture and behaviour. A common vocabulary is necessary to communicate, so I would really like to better understand, what "higher energies" describes. In order to have a base to research the stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Ninae

Just a general term to refer to the increasing cosmic energies coming in through the sun for the last 50 years that are said to be at a high point now. I think it has to do with the end of Kali-Yuga and marks the beginning of the transition to a new golden age for humanity.

But I don't know if you can verify something like that with research. Peter Deunov had some things to say about it, and he was the real deal, or you can look in the Hindu traditions. Otherwise, what modern sources have to say about it will seem pretty random.  

I'm not too hung up on the whole idea. I started the thread because I was wondering if anyone else was experiencing increased spiritual perception. So that is more of a side-subject, and of course very hard to do real "research" about. It's more of a theological issue. Hence, why it is in Spirituality & Philosophy.


----------



## Ziiirp

Thanks for the explanation, I don't know much about Hinduism, unfortunately. I only know, that this also has roots in the Vedic religion, which has some interesting texts and influenced all of the Eastern philosophies.



Ninae said:


> I'm not too hung up on the whole idea. I started the thread because I was wondering if anyone else was experiencing increased spiritual perception. So that is more of a side-subject, and of course very hard to do real "research" about. It's more of a theological issue. Hence, why it is in Spirituality & Philosophy.



Hmm, you already know, that what I experience is rather a decline of humanity and not increased spiritual activity. But I must admit, that I don't meet a lot of spiritual people lately. That might lead me to the impression, that there are only spiritually naive persons around, when in reality I just not meat them lately.

But personally I don't really feel a difference. The only notable thing is, that I research religious texts now, that I could not relate to before, because of them being too dogmatic. Now I am really interested in getting to know original versions of some 4000 years old heritage. But I see that more as a worldy need, because it is rather an intellectual thang than a spiritual one.

Another notable occurence was, that there have been a few weeks when I was convinced, that there was some demonic activity near me but this has completely stopped now.


----------



## Brendan12

To the Name of the Holy Cross..we are having a wavedash party here at my house..and everyone from every single region of space is elected...to take a seat..and watch the anchors fly..in and out of the cross we have october, the 5th..which is a bad day in my way, because Neo keeps sitting on me..in and out of the knot..of the common October..in and out of rape..in deed any mispellation must be by the need of Mustard...which is a wicked wedding ring..in and out of the causm for once and for All!


----------



## vortech

I have not noticed a general decline in Humanity as Ziirp mentioned, though I half agree. What I have observed since at least about the year 2000 is an increased polarity between, well...lots of things. Equality, especially financially is a big one, and with increasing polarity of ideologies, whether politically, socially, religiously, and many other examples. We witness this everywhere. Even the two 'primary' Political parties have been split in half this election cycle, when Bernie was pushed out of the race seemingly through corruption, and half (I hope if not more) of Republicans can't support Trump for one of a million reasons.

Technology 'promises' to bridge some of that polar rift as we continue to get third world countries universal Internet access. I think when the people realize the true power and potential of this technology, things are going to change, people are going to organize and govern themselves increasingly, regardless of how hard Corporate and Political Establishmens fight back. The good thing is that this 'third world war' will hopefully be fought not with bombs but with information and human connectivity.

Just my perspective.


----------



## Ninae

[video]https://youtu.be/cvTfmjmyfXM[/video]

If you go to 27:00 it starts with an interesting speech about the dark side behind the New Age movement and the NWO. Most of which I've been suspecting for a while now. 

I only think it has some value because it delivers some truths and good reminders and the way it's been mixed up with the consciousness-raising tradition. It has some good pointers, but you really need to study the classic wisdom teachers and belief-systems.

There are all kinds of indications, like Bailey/Blavatsky who founded Theosophy, which was kind of a precursor to the New Age movement, and also esteblished the Lucifer Trust (later changed to Lucis Trust). What amazes me is that the deception goes so deep and they seem to have all the bases covered (the dark hierarchy).


----------



## Ziiirp

Re the video : Lucifer, Satan and Jesus are also just metaphorical concepts, that are misinterpreted by a lot of people and at the same time are abused (or rather were in the past, but apparently it still works today) by crooked ones in order to easier manipulate the kindhearted people. Yes there is some truth to be found in those concepts but when you let yourself get carried away by the person cults, you get lost rather quickly.

I am just writing this, because the lady in the video was obviously in a romantic relationship with Jesus Christ. She could not stop praising Christianity while associating Yoga with the "dark side", although the origins of Yoga are 300-500 years older than Christ. Is that the deception you wanted to talk about ?


----------



## Ziiirp

vortech said:


> I have not noticed a general decline in Humanity as Ziirp mentioned, though I half agree. What I have observed since at least about the year 2000 is an increased polarity between, well...lots of things. Equality, especially financially is a big one, and with increasing polarity of ideologies, whether politically, socially, religiously, and many other examples. We witness this everywhere. Even the two 'primary' Political parties have been split in half this election cycle, when Bernie was pushed out of the race seemingly through corruption, and half (I hope if not more) of Republicans can't support Trump for one of a million reasons.
> 
> Technology 'promises' to bridge some of that polar rift as we continue to get third world countries universal Internet access. I think when the people realize the true power and potential of this technology, things are going to change, people are going to organize and govern themselves increasingly, regardless of how hard Corporate and Political Establishmens fight back. The good thing is that this 'third world war' will hopefully be fought not with bombs but with information and human connectivity.
> 
> Just my perspective.



You mentioned an important aspect of the disempowerment of the common propaganda tools and tactics. In an ideal society every citizen (that has constant access to alternative media) would be pretty close to the truth by now. Unfortunately on the one hand the majority of people just don't care about what's going on outside of their yards and on the other hand there is so much entertainment/communication/disinformation media available now, that it still would require some effort to get as near to the truth as possible. The information is available, but it is hidden in a sea of bullshit.

There is so much granulized semiinformation available, that even if you have the time to research stuff autodidactically, it is still advisable to consult some experts for the topic of interest.

And even if you try to fight a non violent war, there will always be a bunch of people, who kill for money. (ATM this WW3 scenario is very unlikely to happen in 2016/17, there is "too much" balance of power to legitimize it, I hope).


----------



## Ninae

Ziiirp said:


> Re the video : Lucifer, Satan and Jesus are also just metaphorical concepts, that are misinterpreted by a lot of people and at the same time are abused (or rather were in the past, but apparently it still works today) by crooked ones in order to easier manipulate the kindhearted people. Yes there is some truth to be found in those concepts but when you let yourself get carried away by the person cults, you get lost rather quickly.
> 
> I am just writing this, because the lady in the video was obviously in a romantic relationship with Jesus Christ. She could not stop praising Christianity while associating Yoga with the "dark side", although the origins of Yoga are 300-500 years older than Christ. Is that the deception you wanted to talk about ?




I don't agree they're just metaphorical figures. I think they're both very real beings working in our lives. I don't think she's right in condemning all of Eastern religion but she makes some good points. Unfortunately, the dark hierarchy working through New Age and encouraging anti-Christ sentiment is very real.

I've never had a strong relationship with Jesus, but I recognise him as an incarnation of the Christ, or the Son. The great cosmic being who's been given authority over this world and works as God's representative in this universe. And I think it would benefit everyone to humble themselves to and work with this energy.

In this world, the Christ principle is said to express itself the most strongly through the sun, and can be connected with sun worship. Think about the healing, uplifting, and life-giving effects of the sun. "Sun" "Son", kind of the same thing. It's Sonday, not Sunday, in my language and I think this is an expression of a deeper understanding of this truth.


http://with-omraam.com/blog/2015/11/06/christ-and-the-solar-religion/

http://with-omraam.com/blog/2015/02/07/jesus-cosmic-principle-christ/


----------



## Ninae

I love this guy LOL. He looks so enlightened.

[video]https://youtu.be/7HbxdifVYTM[/video]


----------



## iridescentblack

Infinite Waters is a pretty interesting character.


----------



## Ninae

You could say so. His positive energy is a bit overwhelming. He looks self-realised.


----------



## vortech

Peeeeeaaace, Infinite Waters. Diving deep, once again :D


----------



## swilow

What does "self realised" mean?


----------



## Nixiam

^Probably just another term for _awakened_ or _enlightened_.


----------



## swilow

I am feeling bad sciatic nerve pain.


----------



## Jabberwocky

that infinite waters video was really great. I feel uplifted after watching it. 

I only get to watch videos when I'm at my sisters or a friends house these days. Moved to a new place recently and don't have an internet landline yet (just my somewhat limited cellular data plan) so rarely watch videos people post unless there is enough of a summary or excitement about it to warrant me watching. So anyways, y'all got me intrigued enough to watch it. This guys is awesome. He gets it.


----------



## Ninae

Yea, Infinite Waters rules, man. He actually does look self-realised. 

Self-realisation means bringing through your higher Self, or learning to live from your Self rather than your ego, or little self. There was a channeled message from David Bowie after he died where they asked him if he had any advice to his fans, and he said, "To realise your self, that's what I did".

But I believe Bowie was into this kind of thing from he was very young. There's a story he first wanted to join a Tibetan monastery but the monk told him to go be a rock star in this life.


----------



## vortech

Becoming 'Self-realized' in Ralph's (infinite waters dude) own words is 'becoming the best version of yourself', a recurring phrase in many of his videos.


----------



## Ninae

Yes, he dumbs it down quite a bit, but most people can't really handle the reality of it.


----------



## Ninae

Interesting interview about the alien presence underground for those interested in that kind of thing.

[video]https://youtu.be/YG8KAvWIrJE[/video]


----------



## swilow

Interesting. I would love it if the world turns out to be supernatural and "demon haunted". I truly hope it does. That's actually one of the things that got me really into psychedelics, when I glimpsed aspects of reality that were inexplicable (in a way). I loved the idea that reality was (is) a really complex, layered and unpredictable, almost magical theatre.

I am feeling a positive energy of late, and I think it is with increasing daylight/solar energy being received. My depression is lifting ever so slightly, hello there slightly-perplexing-but-maybe-not-as-bleakly-fucked-up-as-I-thought world.  

I wonder if I am 'feeling it...'


----------



## Ninae

Maybe you are. I felt the same way in May, I was on the beach every day soaking up the rays. Oh well, I'm going to hibernate for a while now.

But I think maybe Hades or something like that is real. At least starting to look that way.


----------



## swilow

Spring is the best season. In Melbourne, its really changeable though, sunny and then pissing down with rain... Very grey today, sitting in my car dissolving tablets.


----------



## iridescentblack

https://youtu.be/6xUEg2WxGqQ
Stick around for the grand finale.


----------



## Ninae

[video]https://youtu.be/2p4r0MEylbE[/video]


----------



## HypGnosis

Nice share Ninae, thank you, I like Drunvalo


----------



## Ninae

Yea. He actually managed to talk about it without sounding completely unhinged. Makes a nice change.


----------



## HypGnosis

Do you know he considers himself a 'walk in' ( he consciously allowed a Melchizedek consciousness to take on his body.

Melchiizedek consciousness is needed to annoint a 'prophet'. This is why a Bernard Perona (drunvalo's real name), allowed a melchizedek to incarnate into him, especially at this time.

Edit Prophet probably a strong term, in biblical times it would fit better.  You could say a melchizedek consciousness is needed to bring through a specific type of human conscousness safely


----------



## Ninae

Interesting. No, I haven't heard that. I need to look into him more.


http://recordings.talkshoe.com/TC-119117/TS-1123167.mp3

This was an interesting interview with a young priest and his view on all this stuff. He's really clued up about all sorts of stuff, not like a priest usually is. 

And he has such a beautiful voice, so rich and full of love and spirit, it really moved me. I'm kind of into voices, or the vibrations coming through in someone's voice seems like it has a strong effect on me.


----------



## Ninae

By the way, I agree about Manly P. Hall being a greater occultist (than Crowley). I bought The Secret Teachings of All Ages at an early age. 

For some strange reason people think I don't know anything about occultism. I was even in the Rosicrucian order for a while. But that was in the early days.


----------



## HypGnosis

Ninae said:


> By the way, I agree about Manly P. Hall being a greater occultist (than Crowley). I bought The Secret Teachings of All Ages at an early age.



Did I say that (honestly cant remember!)? I'm unsure how one would quantify that to be honest. I think it's true to say Hall is more accessible to the average lay person, and has a broader knowledge of all sorts of mystery traditions. Whether that makes him _better_ I don't know.

That's a very good book, possibly his best.



			
				Ninae said:
			
		

> For some strange reason people think I don't know anything about occultism. I was even in the Rosicrucian order for a while. But that was in the early days.



I KNEW you were Illuminati 

If I my ask, why did you leave?


----------



## Ninae

Heheh...Long story.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ha ha, yeah, thats what my sister said too. I'm still a bit hazy how this all works... Well, a book is in order. I'll read it.


----------



## vortech

Ninae,  I am curious if you have peered into my book?  I would love your feedback on some of the deeper points I touch on in the heart of it...  https://archive.org/details/AMultidisciplinaryMXEAnalysis-Vortech


----------



## Ninae

I will have a look at it!


----------



## Ninae

Your book looks impressive, Vortech, but it's really making me want to use. I'll look into it more later.


----------



## vortech

Ha, yeah it can be potent and provocative,  I've realized this last week as I revisit the depths of it.


----------



## Ninae

http://www.wakingtimes.com/2016/10/23/world-waking-magic-watch/


----------



## Ninae

By the way, I started reading some more of Crowley. I'm reading his lectures on Yoga right now. 

It's good, but seems very familiar to me at this point. Or is nothing really new to me at this point when I've been exposed to so much spiritual literature. So I'm not really getting that "A-ha" experience from it. 

I also think it's very similar to the teachings of Omraam Mikhaël Aïvanhov. He was given the name Omraam by a great guru in India and breaks things down in a similar way. Just with a different attitude. 

On the whole, I think it's very similar to what the great European mystery teachers taught. But that is probably because they drank from the same fount, so to speak, or it's a different branch of the same knowledge. 

Crowley's outlook is very "ego" and doesn't sound like something that was inspired by the higher self, but he didn't exactly look like he was. I prefer The Aquarian Gospel and think Jesus was the highest teacher of occultism. Also because the energy that is transmittted is more important to me than the words themselves.


----------



## Ninae

Someone posted something interesting about the Trump election outcome:

"The 3D timeline has been dissolving for years now.

This dissolution is said to have started early in new century/millenium, approx. 2005 and gained momentum in 2012. The current timeline is now passing through 4D which means a lot of planetary chaos and will continue at this rate of daily upheavals, surprises and disclosures for at least another year, at which point we are to enter the 5D timeline which will usher in a more positive way of existence, that is, for those of us who survive this planetary dark night of the soul. 

In the 3D timeline, Hillary would be president. We have Julian Assange to thank for facilitating this area of the collapse and further pushing the shift in the political arena. I'm very grateful to that man for all he has done and hopefully will continue to do. May he be well and may he be protected at every level.

So, when we used to hear that 2012 was the end of the world, we now know that it was the beginning of the end of the timeline we were in. 

If all goes according to divine cosmic plan, we will be able to say "good bye" to 3D timeline by 2018. That would be a good thing!"

Hmm, I wonder. It's certainly strange and intense times. And not just because it's the time we're living in.


----------



## vortech

Ninae that hits the nail on the head right there. Things are changing FAST. faster than most realize. We may very well be uploading our consciousness and become digital gods with no need for organic anything once the infrastructure is in place, sooner than we think. And the whole thing about Elon Musk going to mars as a backup server of the universal consciousness of humanity, makes sense in the possibility that earth could be destroyed. Dunno, that's another take on it, either way you are right that despite what many see, we are actually moving in the right direction. .


----------



## Ninae

Yes, it's cool you can see it like that. I guess your MXE perspective helps . I think most like to think this world is a lot more prosaic and don't want to worry about any of that, and that's fine for them.

By the way, I've been meaning to read more of your book, it looks really good. I just have a lot to keep up with at the moment. I'm reading Ram Dass "Be Here Now" right now. Another amazing read. In fact, I think I'll make a list of recmmended consciousness books soon.

I've also noticed my life has become a lot more 4th dimensional as well. That sums it up quite well and things like telepathy and higher awareness have just become normal for me now. I just think of it as something mundane, or just regained abilities that we're all meant to have, really.


----------



## iridescentblack

I'm missing out on these futuristic revelations! I'm still stuck five years in the past. Oh well. Better get out soon or fade away, right?


----------



## Ninae

https://stormwolfwords.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/be_here_now2.pdf

This classic is said to have completely changed many people's lives. It's especially recommended to read on psychedelics.


----------



## swilow

Is "it" a drug? I'm feeling something.


----------



## Ninae

Yea, that was the wrong pdf, actually. I think you can only read it on Amazon, but it's really cool. I would have thought you would have felt something by now, with all the psychedelics you do, Willow.


----------



## neurotic

Do you do psychs Ninae?


----------



## swilow

Ninae said:


> Yea, that was the wrong pdf, actually. I think you can only read it on Amazon, but it's really cool. I would have thought you would have felt something by now, with all the psychedelics you do, Willow.



Didn't realise what book ir was, i've got a beatiful print copy of Be Here Now. I always liked it. 

I have a different idea of awakening to you I think. My own 'feeling' and awakening, if I can call it that, has been fraught with difficulty. I can only hope that I'm going through something so difficult to get somewhere better. I feel like I am seeing things more clearly and, I'm afraid to say, its not pretty. 

At least, that's how I feel a whole lot.  I have read of suffering as a path of sorts, I hope it leads somewhere. Thing is, an aspect of my experience has lead me to see that there is no path, nowhere to go and no way to go anywhere anyway. We're fucked in other words :D


----------



## iridescentblack

swilow said:


> At least, that's how I feel a whole lot.  I have read of suffering as a path of sorts, I hope it leads somewhere. Thing is, an aspect of my experience has lead me to see that there is no path, nowhere to go and no way to go anywhere anyway. We're fucked in other words :D


Actually, that brings some comfort my way. A few of the videos I've found lately would suggest that there is only one right path and that all other paths lead to pain and misfortune. The idea that there is no path is better than the wrong path, is it not?


----------



## Xorkoth

Be wary of anyone telling you their way is the only way.  It reeks of ego, especially if the alternative is proposed as suffering.  It's how Christianity and most religions work.  Follow us, or else you're screwed.  In other words, control through fear.

It is my belief that we're all here to have a unique experience, and that there are as many paths through life as there are individuals.  There isn't some magical pathway correct we're supposed to take.  At the end of every path is death, where you as an individual, differentiated, specific entity no longer exist.  The stuff between when you begin and end is the purpose of life, and you make your own purpose.


----------



## iridescentblack

Xorkoth said:


> Be wary of anyone telling you their way is the only way.  It reeks of ego, especially if the alternative is proposed as suffering.  It's how Christianity and most religions work.  Follow us, or else you're screwed.  In other words, control through fear.
> 
> It is my belief that we're all here to have a unique experience, and that there are as many paths through life as there are individuals.  There isn't some magical pathway correct we're supposed to take.  At the end of every path is death, where you as an individual, differentiated, specific entity no longer exist.  The stuff between when you begin and end is the purpose of life, and you make your own purpose.


That... was powerful.


----------



## swilow

That was powerful indeed. I should qualify and say suffering IS a path but not the only one. They all lead to the same place anyway. Blackness forever.


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm glad I could touch you through the static that separates the two of us, who are actually the same experiencer.  Affecting another iteration of the universe experiencing itself is like the most eloquent form of synchronistic solipsism.  "I" said a thing to you to try to reveal a perspective "I" have, that I believe is valuable for humans to know, and "I" (the you-I, I mean you call yourself I too, but you are also the universe, we're both "I") received it from a seemingly external source ("me") in a way that has an impact.  I, Xorkoth, can't know your specific mind, but on a higher level, I am experiencing your mind, and I sent us a message from one iteration to another.  I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together*

*We said the same thing as the Beatles, years and years ago.


----------



## Ninae

Yes, it's a really cool Hippie classic. Siddharta would be another one, which I'd also recommend.

Raising consciousness has been quite painful for me, as you also become more aware of the negative things. But it also helps you make it better. There's a saying "Enlightenment means gazing with undimmed eyes on all darkness". Or seeing what is real, not what you want to see, or what people want you to see.


----------



## vortech

This thread continues to be one of the gems of BL. Thanks everyone for making blue light the best light.
On topic, according to my biorhythm reading I'm having a triple 'critical day' which means they are all crossing the equilibrium threshold, while my intelligence rhythm is at ist peak. Regardless if you believe the biorhythm stuff (I'm still skeptical but am often surprised) I'm definitely 'feeling it' today, with a sort of calm clarity and, well, equilibrium. It almost feels like I've taken a psychedelic as I sit here grooving on music vibes swirling around my stillness, cultivating regenerative chi. Not much of a care about the world outside today, just grateful to be present for this gift.


----------



## Ninae

LOL, Vortech. Not many posters would agree with you on that. 

But for what it's worth, I tend to believe in the channels who are now saying the election of Trump is like the new Brexit, or Trexit. I also think that's why the European media has gone so wild with anti-Trump sentiment, because they want to prop up the EU more than anything. What will be the third domino? Poland?


----------



## vortech

Ha, I was trying to be cheeky, but I would rather not say 'this thread Makes Bluelight Great Again'. Wasn't it always?
No doubt humanity is sitting polar opposite sides of some very basic issues, and with great disparity in the distribution of material wealth. The effects of the divisions are getting the populations of our shifting boundaries up in arms. Meanwhile, inner peace is a highly undervalued asset these days, but people continue to wake up and are 'feeling it', or at least I hear the message in the music of our times, and to me that speaks louder than any words alone. 

There are so many pieces to the puzzle, like love, but I believe humanity will get it figured out and find the boundaries dissolve into a divine oneness. I only see glimpses, but I've seen it come together in those glimpses, and that inspires me to continue my path toward my singularity, perhaps where death and life meet. All ways breathe free share is my mantra these days, my fresh air.


----------



## swilow

Ninae said:


> "Enlightenment means gazing with undimmed eyes on all darkness".



I really like that. And I think a point comes where the darkness isn't all that dark. I hope.


----------



## Ninae

Well, yes, you need to also see the darkness to be able to see the light. If you can see the light in people you can also see the evil in them. Or all their negative feelings, thoughts, and tendencies. 

Which is abundant. It can be hard when you become more clairsentient as you can perceive clearly the energy coming from everyone. And sometimes this can make it hard not to dislike people.

But seeing the darkness for what it is, and knowing when people lie to you, aswell.


----------



## Ninae

http://sananda.website/montague-keen-via-veronica-keen-december-18th/


----------



## Ninae

"He is just another tool of The Advesary to remind us that evil exists and to resist it and choose good so that we can leave this prison planet in the next Great Harvest and ascend to the New Heaven. 

The Weeknd and all these other tools will have to work off their karmic debt by remaining in this 3rd dimension for another cycle so just keep working on yourself people. Strive for 51% positivity and service to others and you will not be left behind."


LOL. That actually made me laugh. Wonder if it could be as simple as that? I would like to leave this prison planet.


----------



## Ninae

"The so called event is really a mass awakening, a mass awakening which is about to happen, it almost happened many times, but we didn´t make it. It is more than time to put and end to our slavery, and only mass awakening will do."  

I can believe it at this point. I've been keeping my eye on the movement for a while and it's starting to look like it.


----------



## iridescentblack

I've come to understand there's been talk about a "shift" occurring and it is referred to as "the moment". It's been in the works for a while... anywho...

To anyone who felt the first part of the shift in 2011... It's happening again.


----------



## Ninae

I believe it's a long process maybe ocurring over a century or more...so it doesn't really make sense when we talk about it because we don't have the time perspective. 

I believe the channeling stuff saying we'll shift overnight is just disinfo to make people feel discouraged or like they don't need to work for their awakening. While I only think it will happen for those who work for it. And some of us won't awaken in this lifetime if that's not part of their lifeplan.


----------



## iridescentblack

Maybe it's just me...


----------



## vortech

I'm so woke af I haven't been able to sleep tonight...currently 3am. It's not even a surprise though, I was told there would be sleeping problems after coming off of suboxone. It has been a week since I stopped taking it and I'm still adjusting. Primary side effects are hypersensitivity of the senses and the nerves. So yeah, needless to say I'm feeling it, and everything heightened. I am looking forward to reaching stability in my clarity.


----------



## Ninae

Try sunglasses for your hyper-sensitivity to stimulation. Trust me it helps a lot. I wear sunglasses most of the time.


----------



## vortech

Ha, trust me, I have been keeping it shady. Sunglasses are a an essential tuning device


----------



## vortech

Btw I did get a wink of sleep though! About an hour and a half.


----------



## Ninae

Smart guy. It shields you from people's energies when you're in a fragile state too. I don't mind going out with sunglasses in the winter, why not.


----------



## Ninae

http://sananda.website/kent-dunn-intel-update-december-29-2016/

Far out.


----------



## Ninae

http://recordings.talkshoe.com/TC-119117/TS-1138558.mp3

This was a great talk about diet, etc. It's true that cows and chickens eat only plantfood but still find some way to make all this protein. In some way it has so much excess protein it has the ability to give of it.


----------



## Ninae

http://sananda.website/judas-iscariot-via-ann-dahlberg-january-8th/


----------



## iridescentblack

I was feeling it today... before my heart started to give out.


----------



## vortech

Far out indeed, but not too far out for these times. I believe there to be at least some truth in this documantation, and it is oddly aligned with my intuitive visions I received on new years days. Without saying too much, I do believe I was interfacing with exfraterrestrial energies, and they were monitoring me, nearly 'taking me to the light' but after their spectral analysis of me they concluded I have more to do in the physical plane. As painful as it has been in the past 8 days I am viscerally understanding these truths as my body mind and spirit clear their energies so that I nay do more real work to heal the collecti e consciousness In other words, I almost died, full on near death experience which has given me great perspective, but it is nothing I would recommend to anyone who hasn't already touched the other side in some way. 





Ninae said:


> http://sananda.website/kent-dunn-intel-update-december-29-2016/
> 
> Far out.


----------



## Ninae

That sounds intense, Vortech. Are you feeling okay now? Sounds like a good show if it happens, but I don't know if any media would cover that. Seems we have to rely on this kind of thing and seem crazy.


----------



## Ninae

http://sananda.website/master-thoth-via-christine-meleriessee-hayden-january-20th/


----------



## Vagina Lover

Hey Ninae 

I visited a church in Il-Mellieha the other night with beautiful murals said to have been made by saint Luke the evangelist, whom supposedly got shipwrecked on this island I've been living on in the med. 

This version of history is fairly widely spread throughout the better informed of the religious community. 

Very pretty murals, but I was skeptical of whether he did the murals himself or not. 

I do get more out of murals than words, in relation to scripture and spiritual history, but that's just me. 

Do you like murals?


----------



## Ninae

I'm not the right person to ask, LOL. I've barely been to church in my life and I live in a protestant country where there are no murals. But we have an old Gothic cathedral with stain glass windows which is really nice.


----------



## Vagina Lover

Yeah but there are awesome churches and cathedrals all over Europe, ninae. 

You should get out and view some of these and see what emotions you get out of it. 

That beats words and writing a lot of the time 

I'm not religious, but I get a spiritual feeling wandering around these places and imagining all the history that has gone through the places. 

The details on the murals. It seems that these couldn't be painted by artists that didn't truly believe in some higher power, I think. 

Then I think about the ones that pretend to be religious. For reasons that are selfish and misleading. 

That's the line for me. Where I feel the difference between organised religion and spirituality.


----------



## Ninae

That's true, there are a lot of great churches. I guess it would be nice to see a few more.


----------



## Vagina Lover

There really are. The older cathedrals are the most beautiful. 

But I don't mean just "see" them. You can feel them if you're doin it right


----------



## swilow

I like murals.


----------



## sigmond

Forgive grammar on obamaphone..

I traveled from one end of the country to the other then back and sadly im still not feeling it. I think i saw one of those big horned sheep or some kind of mountain goat outside Denver - that part of the country is beautiful! I learned a lot about mormans and methamp.

 I am feeling better.  Report back more when i have time. Hope everyone is healthy!


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ road trips are good man, sounds like an educational experience. Speaking of crystal. I saw that Jim Henson movie "The dark crystal" you had recommended it to me a while back. Good times. Was up my ally, you recommended me well.


----------



## Vagina Lover

Road trips are brilliant in so many ways. I can't decide if I like them more with company or without, though  

Sometimes mine are a view at new places and self-reflection alone. 

Other times, they are just a bunch of stupid fun with some friends, but still always experiencing and learning about things along the way


----------



## Xorkoth

^^ Depends on the company for sure.  But yeah, road trips are great.  Very therapeutic.  I love seeing the land slowly change.


----------



## iridescentblack

Spent time at Catholic Mass and began to 'see' as if the layers of reality were being stripped away to show me the real picture, like what God wants us to see but we're tied up with problems of sorts. We don't take time to see the beauty of all... No wonder though. It's so elusive.
What I saw was like a delicate ribbon, a color just outside of normal human perception. It decorated the church in five dimensional degrees. But I only saw a strand, a bow [tie] holding everything together like a weave.


----------



## Ninae

That sounds beautiful, IB.

I can definitely feel the energy of prayer much more powerfully these days. At first it's really subtle, almost imperceptible. Then it gets stronger and more physical. Then it gets to the point where you don't even need to start praying before you feel the energy move within you, like it gets pulled into you by an act of will.

I think free will is a big deal and if you use your free will repeatedly to get results in this direction you will start to see results. That won't mean anything to those who haven't used their free will like that, though.


----------



## iridescentblack

I would have seen more, Ninae, if it weren't for my buddy who left not even 10 minutes after we had arrived there. 'didn't want him walking home in the cold so I followed him out the door to my car.


----------



## Ninae

This was a good one!

http://www.wakingtimes.com/2017/02/19/origin-purpose-destiny-earth-game/


----------



## Ninae

"Jeff Street awakened about a year and a half ago, after having been an atheist/agnostic scientist type with absolutely no spiritual beliefs for most of his life. After many ‘magical’ new experiences, he is now passionate about learning and sharing his insights about spirituality and metaphysics on his blog www.divine-cosmos.net."

http://www.divine-cosmos.net/home.htm

Good site.


----------



## HypGnosis

Am I Feeling it?

Jesus H Christ I am!

Been in Krazy town for about 6 weeks now, or at least through my particular conscious perspective that appears to be the length of "time".

Crackin' on with it though.

Think we've pushed through now.



Peace.

Keep an I out for my next Emanation.....


----------



## Ninae

Care to eleborate, HypGnosis?

I'm certainly feeling God's presence more. It just seems to come through. And higher self guidance. I seem to get a lot of ideas and inspiration.


----------



## Tut Ching Yabalz

I'm not too sure to be fair, from my particular conscious perspective "it" has been happening a very long time....


----------



## noone1

I will reply to this thread because it is the most current. In the enlightenment thread you mentioned J. Krishnamurti, he is like a zen stick to the head. Currently I have been listening to U.G. Krishnmaurti (no relation) he rather, is like smoking an exploding cigar in enlightenment.  

I do not agree with everything he says but he has completely changed my perspective of enlightenment. I also love the irony the U.G. is a much more relaxed, polite person than J. Krishnamurti despite his very impolite message. 

J.K always seems like he has a stick up his arse. While I respect his view of enlightenment and have learned much from him, he still has an ego in part from his childhood which included sexual abuse by the theosophist society this is little talked about, charles leadbeater would groom children to masturbate with. 

U.G. is not perfect either but that is the point. He is trying to knock you off your game. "You don't get it" "love and tolerance is useless" "meditation is evil" "the here and now is an idiotic statement" etc, I'll try not to spoil it but he is pointing to the fact that these are all mere words and it takes direct experience.


----------



## Ninae

That's interesting. Yes, there are so many to choose from, almost too many I think. But I think I need to familiarise myself with the classic teachers more before I try out anything like that.

Krishnamurti had a strong aura of pride about him. Wasn't he from an upper class background?

But, yea, he looked very spiritual.


----------



## noone1

Ninae said:


> That's interesting. Yes, there are so many to choose from, almost too many I think. But I think I need to familiarise myself with the classic teachers more before I try out anything like that.
> 
> Krishnamurti had a strong aura of pride about him. Wasn't he from an upper class background?
> 
> But, yea, he looked very spiritual.



Jiddu was supposedly from the Brahmin class. His father had a good job, but J had 5 other siblings. He was chosen to be the world teacher at a young age by the theosophists and was taught deeply about enlightenment, Hinduism, mysticism, etc. I deeply respect the fact that he dissolved the order of the star and told people to follow no group or teaching but I have heard criticisms that he was a compulsive liar and have seen evidence of this with my own eyes in his books. He claimed in one book to never have been taught anything about eastern teachings which is very much a lie.  

U.G. on the other hand had his parents die at birth and then was raised as an only child by his very educated rich lawyer grandparents. He sought out all mystical teachings and spent decades practicing all sorts of enlightenment practices. He even studies under J for 7 years before deciding that J was a useless teacher who could teach him nothing and moved on. He willingly gave up on a wife and children as the Buddha did before he experienced his "calamity" and "natural way" (his terms for enlightenment which he says has nothing to do with his practice and studying, in fact he goes beyond J in saying he does not want followers he is an anti-guru whose own views he calls stupid and worthless )


----------



## Ninae

Aah..I always imagined he was from a Brahmin family. He's like the stereotype of someone from that background. But I think I prefer Yogananda to Krishnamurti. He has a good tone to him and is really on point.

The Theosophical movement is well shady. Krishnamurti seemed kind of broken in old age, though.


----------



## Ninae

_"Don't depend on death to liberate you from your imperfections. You are exactly the same after death as you were before. Nothing changes; you only give up the body.

If you are a thief or a liar or a cheater before death, you don't become an angel merely by dying. If such were possible, then let us all go and jump in the ocean now and become angels at once! 

Whatever you have made of yourself thus far, so will you be hereafter. And when you reincarnate, you will bring that same nature with you. To change, you have to make the effort. This world is the place to do it."
_

That's what Yogananda said. He had a lot of sense. You need to repent and reform in this lifetime.


----------



## Ninae

This one is for Vortech.

http://2012portal.blogspot.no/2017/02/etheric-liberation-preliminary-report.html


----------



## vortech

Now that is what I call synchronicity. I look at this thread for the first time in a month or more and the most recent post from today is directed at me. Intuition is a hell of a receiver. I haven't even clicked the link yet, just want to point that out there.


----------



## vortech

Not a surprise, the word of warring factions turnt the tide, like the change of the seasons conspicuously alignedwith time, in rhyme the hibernation of winter resigns, visibly revealing the return to brighter cycles. I can only hope this trajectory synchronously correlates with the personal striving lives I bear witness to, the inherent order that correlates to my discordant story. I wrote this reply with a different vibe already, but my phone died mid-reply, which can be seen as either unfortunately timed, or as an opportunity to additionally reflect serendipitously, or more likely a cruel way to keep me confined to this boxed-in reply, adding another layer of conscious inflection to an already-loaded message I strive to provide my friendly confides, relaying the effable style of spontaneous riddles and incomprehensible dials, a dialect, a dialog, undivisible, unrevisable, unquantizable, a floating-point of superpositional subliminal terminal vile smelling projectile bile. Now I'm trying too hard to reveal the already-visible conceptual un-contradictable, and I'm doing it more for a rhymable climbing-up-the-vine of knowledge in a way that sounds fly-able, stream-of-consciousness viable and reliable denominational signal that is sing-able, communicable, in which I feel comfortable as reply-able information I can sign off to. *post quick reply and don't look back at this show of imperfectly-composed verbal flow, I wish non judgement upon my rhyme scheme incisions as I humbly accept the same of my brethren*. 
Progress not perfection


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ha ha, with a name like that I believe you. Welcome to Bluelight Tut Ching Yabalz!


----------



## Ninae

That is funny, Vortech. I just thought it seemed like your kind of thing and you maybe picked it up.


----------



## vortech

After catching up with the rest of this thread since I last read it, I must say 'The Dark Crystal' is one of the greatest movies of all time. So many times I have thought of the essential truth refracted in its message. One of those works of art that somehow exists beyond probability, for the purpose of informing a greater existential responsibility.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Legit flows vortech. Hope you're well. Yeah, the Dark Crystal was pretty great. I loved all the symbolism in the movie which indeed mirrored a deep truth about our predicament in this existence as I see it. It was visually also really fun to watch.


----------



## Ninae

I don't take this Cobra guy seriously, but I believe that when the masses start waking up that's when the real work starts. There will be a lot of people needing to be educated. It seems pre-determined that there will be a mass-awakening.


----------



## Breathe

I have most definitely been feeling some unprecedented visions and intuitions..
I have been a spiritual person my entire life (I'm 36).  Always in touch with the unseen, so to speak.

It started just after I started using Heroin and Meth again after a long time clean back in 2014.  
A long, dull, boring, worthless time clean (or so I felt, once I decided to use again).

Long story short, I had a job, car, girlfriend, blah blah blah and yet felt very resentful towards society 
and its lack of real depth and purpose..  I'm a musician and music is life to me, and I had lost my chance
to play in my last band because of my drug issues.

So I denied myself many things - on purpose. I denied myself access to a place to live by getting myself evicted from my place,
denied family and friend support to help me get back on my feet again, and chose to
become homeless on the streets of Costa Mesa, CA.  I stayed in that life for a year and a half
before I got clean yet again (still am).  I have never experienced legit, lasting psychosis of any kind
from any drug I have ever done.  The closest I came to losing touch in a disturbing way was when I slammed Molly and
thought my normally unattractive (to me) female friend was gorgeous and super sexy.  That's it.
I don't lose touch - keep that in mind.

During that time on the street 2014-2015, I was having intrusive visions on a daily basis.
I mean INTRUSIVE.  
For a good example, I was walking down a street after having shot up.  
I was happy, and content because I had my drugs for the day and had nothing else on my  mind.  
Suddenly, I had a vision enter my mind's eye in sharp focus, of me,
tied up, gagged, blindfolded, bound by ropes in such a way so that I was suspended in the middle of a bright red room.
TRAPPED, I thought...or heard..?  In the vision, I saw myself struggle to move, but the restraints were so tight and unbreakable that in attempting to shake them off, all I did was make them tighter.  
TRAPPED FOREVER, it seemed.  
It stopped me in my tracks.  
My friend beside me asked me what I was doing.  
I probably looked like I was hearing something crazy.

For a year and a half, every day there was some new, crazy, super bright, intrusive thought/visual
that appeared in my mind.  By the time I got clean again, I was swimming in this shit.
It's one of the main reasons I quit again.

Anyways, sorry about how long that was.  I like telling stories with extreme detail (the way I remember them).
Sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I enjoyed your post and your posts in general on Bluelight. Glad sobriety this time around is worth being sober for. Getting high is a bit of a job after all, when that same energy is put into being well, some pretty amazing things can happen. It's a narrative I'm glad people are sharing on this site too. 

As for the intrusive visions, sounds pretty horrific. Don't have any real insight. I can share a story that came to mind when I heard this. So I was working with a healer who was very sensitive to energy for a while. She was telling me about her own daughter who had used meth to lose weight for a period of time. She said that meth had introduced holes in her energy field and made her more susceptible to the external environment. Not many people are capable of repairing the energy field as far as I know but she claimed she was able to and was working on her daughter for some time. Said it was a challenging job. She did this thing where she rubbed her hands together held in a horizontal fashion real fast and then applied it to the aura. That's a pretty broad speculation and not saying that's why you were susceptible to those visions, but might be a possibility. If you ever run across a healer that can repair this sort of thing it's something to look out for. You can also use muscle testing to check for damage in the energy field. That's how most healers seem to do it and find this sort of thing.


----------



## iridescentblack

I enjoyed that post as well.

I'm feeling a sense of peace with myself as of late. Can't say I'm happy with my life at this point, but I did discover something about myself that is quite empowering. While working, one day, a healing power that I guess has remained dormant within me suddenly awakened. And this is only the beginning...


----------



## kaya_9

It’s great to see a thread like this! I have read much of it, and much of what has been discussed I can definitely relate with….I have also been through quite a bit in my life that has led to a greater awareness of Awareness. There are levels of consciousness, and when one makes a shift, it is not always smooth sailing.



Long story short, I have experienced unitive consciousness for long periods over past 25 + years. At first, it disrupted my life quite a bit, as you can imagine. I was simply literally floored by what was happening to me. All I could do was just sit and experience It. It is Bliss. This was not connected to drugs, although I had been very experienced w/LSD and mushrooms before it began happening. I did have what is best termed as a ‘satori’ experience in my early 20’s on LSD, where I instantly realized that there was intelligent Consciousness that made things the way they were…physic-al laws, etc. That moment was like an instant flash of knowing in my being. ..It was a BAM! type of feeling, like I had been thumped in the head by the Universe…heh.



The experiences of non-dual awareness were different, lasting over weeks and months. I experienced a marked opening of my senses each time-sharper-music changes, colors, etc. The perception is remarkable, but it is like peeling back a layer of onion skin…..The vast ‘ocean of Mind’ is revealed! Sky-like awareness. I have had definite moments of psychic expansion with others. Controlling it, or probably a better way to express it, learning to work with the ability, has been fascinating.



I continue to have these times and can now function in daily life while experiencing this state of being. It is a completely amazing experience every time it happens and I learn more and more each time. I consider myself very lucky to have had these experiences, even though in my 20's and 30's they caused me quite a bit of instability due to the fact they sometimes happened when I would least expect it. They seem to be coming with greater frequency, and now I welcome the opportunity.



There is a great book of essays by experts in various fields such as Kundalini by Stanislav Grof called ‘Spiritual Emergency’ (as in emergence). There are some good ones in there by Ram Dass and Jack Kornfield, among others, about these states of being, meditation, and the like.


----------

